# Hollow's Last Hope [IC]



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 26, 2007)

​
_The small village of Falcon's Hollow is a wild place. Nestled in the shadow of Droskar's Crag, the people of Falcon's Hollow are hearty and stern. Theirs is a life of hardships, broken only occasionally by a handful of festivals and the infrequent merchant caravan.

They face constant adversity from both the wilderness and the wiles of man. Wolves nip at their heels and cutpurses ply at their pockets. It is a testament to their strength that they even manage to survive at all.

-Pathfinder Chronicles_






*KEY*

A: Lumber Consortium Camp
B: Hobgoblin Hunter Ambush Site
C: The Forest Elder
D: Ulizmila's Hut 






A rough community wholly owned by the local Lumber Consortium, Falcon's Hollow rests on the edge of Darkmmon Vale, a blunt, sawdust-choked stop on a winding trade route. Home to fewer than 1500 humans and a smattering of other races, most of the townsfolk care only for the paltry coins paid for their backbreaking work and what simple comforts they can buy. A few, however, understand that what's bad for one is bad for all, and so the community thrives on a tenacious mix of greed, debauchery, and stubborn self-reliance.

*Authority Figures:*

*Gavel Thuldrin Kreed:* Male Human, Gavel of the Lumber Consortium
*Magistrate Vamros Harg:* Male Halfling, Magistrate-Elect of Falcon's Hollow
*Deldrin Baleson:* Male Half-elf, Sheriff of Darkmoon Vale
*Boss Payden "Pay Day" Teedum:* Male Human, Overboss of the Lumber Consortium
*Lady Cirthana:* Female Human, High Priestess of Iomedae

*Places of Note:*

*Church of Iomedae:* With all the downtrodden to preach to in Falcon's Hollow, missionaries of Iomedae, Goddess of Valor and Justice, have established a foothold in town. Many other religious sects who fled to the Hollow to escape the Church of Light's persecution resent Iomedae's followers, and tensions run high between congregations, often resulting in less-than-holy brawls on the muddy thoroughfares of Worship Way.

*Goose'n'Gander:* The local general store in Falcon's Hollow is run by the only gnome resident, named Brickasnurd Hildrinsocks, who sells everything from standard amenities such as grain, lamp oil, ink, and mining supplies to such rare oddities as alchemist's fire, antitoxin, a fat petrified pseudo-dragon, and stuffed nixies (all the rage this season).

*Hollow Tribunal:* This is where the diminutive halfling Magistrate Vamros Harg dispenses merchant licenses, stamps mining and lumber claims, and passes judgment on criminal and civil cases. Most Falconers enjoy the irony of the Hollow Tribunal's name, since the justice meted out there is rarely equitable. The fact that Harg is firmly in Gavel Thuldrin's pocket is well known, but rarely uttered in public by those who value their lives.

*The Sitting Duck:* Located a little too close to the town palisade for many folks' comfort, the Duck is the local hotspot for adventurers, explorers, and other rapscallions looking for adventure. The tavern serves a potent local brew of fermented darkwood leaf that can floor an ogre in a few tankards. Raucous games of "knivesies" and "mig-a-mug-tug," two dangerous local recreational activities, both with a high rate of maiming injury, often rage late into the night. Many adventurers share tales of Darkmoon Vale and information on Droskar's Crag, and other surrounding locations can be gleaned here for the price of a mug of ale.

*Jak’a’Napes:* This leaning ramshackle inn located next to the town’s stables offers lodgings and food to the many travelers who pass through Falcon’s Hollow. The owner, a rotund red-faced human named Jak Crimmy, with a single wisp of bright red hair on his otherwise bald head, is a retired bard who sports an easy smile. Jak’s cinnamon-crusted flapjacks are legendary in town, as is his skill at juggling frying pans and his astonishing marksmanship with a heavy crossbow (Jak is a man of many talents).


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 28, 2007)

*The Sitting Duck*

Perched at the edge of civilized lands, the small town of Falcon's Hollow has always had to rely on itself to solve its problems. Meanwhile, the uncaring lumber barons squeeze the common folk for every last copper, deaf to their pleas. Now the hacking coughs of the sick are heard throughout town. The plague has come to Falcon's Hollow and the town's leaders can't be bothered to stop it.

The Sitting Duck is full this day with the usual crowd of misanthropes and malcontents enjoying a semi-palatable lunch, and more than a few mugs of darkwood ale have been raised. Tongues are freely wagging, as they always do in this establishment, but the talk has a more serious edge today than is usual.

"This plague, I tell ya, it's going to wipe out the whole town if somebody doesn't do something about it!"

"Somebody told me old Percy Tragar died of coughing last night! He won't be the last, mark my words!"

"Blackscour Taint, they're calling it?! What in the hells is Blackscour Taint?"

"The constables have stopped the use of Brookman's Well. That's where it all started, I heard. But even if that puts a stop to anybody coming down new with the plague, what about those that's already got it?" 

"What about the churches? Can't the praying folk call upon some kind of divine intervention to save us?"

"I think the only one who even cares is Lady Cirthana, but she ain't been able to heal any sick with this plague. The others are all more interested in fighting each other. Faith...pah! Keep it! I don't trust any of the clerics!"

"You ask me, Laurel the herbalist the only one who might be able to do something here. If I came down sick with it, I'd be straight off to Roots and Remedies, just like everybody else in town. Have you seen the line outside the place?"

This busy lunch rush finds Jared Morningstar, Hakkara, Jebbo Barrelbuster, Cyryn, and Loricallior present and listening to the buzz in the common room. It seems likely that this vicious plague will only continue to escalate in a mounting crisis unless someone intervenes.

Your responses to the situation?

*OOC: Let's get it started!  I'd like it if each of you could offer a bit of information in your first post as to why your character is in Falcon's Hollow, what he/she has been doing there, and then respond to the talk in the Sitting Duck about the plague. You could role-play as knowing or recognizing one or more of the other PCs if you wish. Let's make it a great game! *


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

Hakkara sat alone, but not without drawing the attention of the simple folk of Falcon's Hollow.  The Sitting Duck was one place the barbarian warrior could go without making too much of a spectacle of herself.  Her weapon sheathed (for now), Hakkara had walked first to the bar and ordered a pint of the local ale, something called Falcon's Standard.  The ale was stronger than what the people of the Wolf Totem drank back home, but Hakkara long ago stopped making comparisons between her new home and her old one.  

Finding herself still in this small town called Falcon's Hollow, Hakkara had traveled here as part of a traveling merchant's caravan.  Following a disagreement with the caravan's managment, Hakkara parted ways with said caravan, but in turn found herself short of gold and in an unfamiliar place.

Sitting at an empty table, Hakkara began to take in the day's activities within the Sitting Duck.  It was late morning, and the tavern wasn't quite as full as it would likely be a few hours later.  Talk was of some plague or another, talk Hakkara had heard many times before.  One plague or another, it was nothing new to the barbarian warrior.

Still, Hakkara was an outsider among these people, a fact that was made quite evident whenever she made an entrance.  A few times, Hakkara had to dispatch those with too eager hands or insensitive words, but in all, Hakkara was fairly comfortable now, as comfortable as she chose to get in such a place.

Was it possible that someone might want this plague situation investigated?  While Hakkara was no healer, in fact quite the opposite, she might be able to lend her sword-arm to such an effort.  Hakkara listed with some interest to the discussion around her, especially in regards to possible solutions or courses of action offered.


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 29, 2007)

Cyryn leaned against the bar of the Sitting Duck, nursing his ale.  He found it always paid to be sober amongst a group deep in their cups.  Sighing in boredom, he realized he'd drunk more than he thought.  The local ale wasn't bad, almost as good as the ale from home...

Dismissing _that _ thought, he scanned the tavern.  The logging town seemed to have rougher residents than most of the farming communities he passed through.  Everyone was still talking about the "plague" continued to dominate the various conversations, and Cyryn cursed himself for a fool.  

He wondered if he could still catch up to the caravan he'd arrived with two days before, then dismissed the idea.  The caravan had conducted its business as quickly as possible and had departed before first light, eager to put the rumors of plague behind them.   Plague or no, Cyryn suspected that there were villages and towns along the route back that might have a citizen or two that might be looking for some missing belongings.  Upon arriving Cyryn had proceeded to seduce the attractive serving wench who now winked at him with a knowing smile.  As she had led him off into the night, Cyryn had shouted to the caravan master (and the rest of the tavern) that he was leaving the caravan.

After indulding in the pleasant memory for a moment, Cyryn cursed himself again before returning his attention to the tavern's patrons.  If he hadn't been in such a hurry to slake his lust, he might have heard about the plague before he'd quit the caravan.  

There were other newcomers, he saw, taking special note of the athletic beauty with the red hair, fierce disposition, and serviceable sword.  A worthy challenge, to be sure, but one better saved for less worrisome times.

Turning to the bartender, Cyryn motioned for a refill.  

"Tell me, friend, how long has this 'plague' been around?  What does it do to a person?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2007)

Loricallior leans over to say to Hakkara, "*Sicknesses are often caused by malevolent spirits. The shamans of the Incarra jungle troll tribe often used plague wraiths to weaken villages before their warriors would raid. Have you heard of any trolls in the region?*"


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior leans over to say to Hakkara, "*Sicknesses are often caused by malevolent spirits. The shamans of the Incarra jungle troll tribe often used plague wraiths to weaken villages before their warriors would raid. Have you heard of any trolls in the region?*"




The barbarian warrior-maiden reacted sharply to Loricallior's question.  "What do you know of trolls?  I have seen none around these parts.  And if I had seen a troll..." she said, pausing to take in the dearth of able-bodied warriors in the tavern, "We'd all be dead by now."

Standing, Hakkara took her leave of Loricallior.  "I need another ale."  Before taking two steps towards the bar, Hakkara noticed a man watching her.  The man, who she'd seen in the Sitting Duck before, quickly diverted his attention away as soon as he saw that Hakkara had noticed his gaze.

Hakkara, like a panther stalking its prey, sauntered next to Cyryn at the bar and ordered another ale.  Turning her head quarter-way, Hakkara scanned Cyryn peripherally.  "Have I seen you around this place before?" she asked.  Of course she had.  In fact, Hakkara had noticed Cyryn eyeing her long before Cyryn _knew_ she knew he was eyeing her.  "I think you are a warrior," she continued.  "A warrior who is bored of waiting."

Turning away from the bar, placing her arched back against the stout wooden brace, Hakkara looked around the Sitting Duck.  These people were barely worth Hakkara's time, and few if any of them could afford to pay for her services.  "May not be any work in this town, unless someone to want a sell-sword or two.  Stop this plague."  Hakkara took a sip of her new ale, flat as the last one.  "I do not like it here," she declared.  "It is time for me to move on."


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

From his table an armored man stood. He wore armor of plated iron scale. His regalia was one of bright yellow, orange and red. He took off his helm revealing his ash colored hair and grey eyes. There was a hint of some inner fire in those eyes. Like a torch burning behind a sheet of ice. Most striking however was his face. Horrible scars from burns long ago creeped up his neck from under his armor, marring his once handsome features."Not all clergy should be distrusted friends. They are simply out of thier realm. Would one go to a tanner to hammer a horseshoe? No! you would go to a smithy. So too when in need of healing look to the Goddess of Healing; Sarenrae! The Dawnflower has seen fit that one of her faithful would be put amongst you. And I will do my outmost to seek out a cure for this ailment. No disease, however black can withstand her healing light. Her divine fire can purge all sickness! But the Dawnflower expects us to help ourselves. How else can we learn? I plan to seek out this _Laurel the herbalist_. If she has the cure I will make it available. If she knows where to find it, my faith shall be the beacon to guide my way. Rest in the fact that salvation will be at hand for those who ask."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 29, 2007)

A very short, plump little man with a green cloak sits at the bar, downing a surprising amount of ale for his size. Full and content, he listens to the stories around him. All of the stories revolve around this mysterious "plague", from who caught it to where it came from to what might cure it. He's currently chatting with a more than slightly tipsy man next to him, discussing this plague and recent developments. "Brookman's Well, yah say? Well then, ah dare say that ah'll be avoidin' that there well for a good while now!" He orders another beer, and the bartender raises his eyebrow at the row of mugs already lined up in front of him. The bartender passes him the glass of frothy ale, and Jebbo takes a deep gulp. "Hmm, not bad. Ah've had bettah, but, then agin, ah've had worse. Did ah ever tell yah 'bout the time m'Grandfather made off wi' a whole..." The bartender walks off to attend to another patron, cutting Jebbo short. Slightly annoyed that he didn't get to finish his story, Jebbo returns to his ale. "Huh, guess he'll nevah know now, will he?"

Jebbo drains the rest of the ale, sets down the glass, and continues to observe the room around him. Strange figures all around, but that's nothing new for this town, especially The Sitting Duck. Suddenly, he hears talk of Trolls from a nearby table, and he simply can't resist. He drops a coin or two on the counter, and crosses over to the table with the Elf. Without a moment's pause, he pulls up a chair and hauls himself up on top of it, his feet dangling above the floor. "What's this that ah hear 'bout Trolls, now? None 'round here, ah hope! Yah know, ah once met a Troll. Narsty, brutish creachahs, dontcha know. Wouldn't've got away, if'n it weren't fah that lucky break wi' the tree limb, 'n all." Jebbo stops for a second, takes a breath, and looks at the Elf, observing his clothes. "'Course, by the looks of yah, ah'm guessin' that you'd've had a scuffle 'r two wi' a Troll. Prob'ly won, too." Jebbo gives a wide smile. "Jebbo Barrelbuster's m'name, pleased to meet yah."

In the background, an armored man dressed in fiery, bright colors stands up and announces his holy intentions. Jebbo raises his eyebrow and turns his head, finding the display to be very odd indeed. "Confident fellah, ain't he? Looks like he can manage it, though."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 29, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Turning to the bartender, Cyryn motioned for a refill.
> 
> "Tell me, friend, how long has this 'plague' been around?  What does it do to a person?"



The rail-thin man behind the counter happily indulges Cyryn's request for a refill. The bartender seems to love the sound of his own voice, and freely answers the rogue's question. "Eh, I guess the first sign of this plague showed up about a week ago, now. Starts out just with some aches and a cough, I hear, but then the cough gets worse and worse. Turns bloody within a couple days, like your body's trying to turn itself inside out. That's what they say..."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 29, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> From his table an armored man stood. He wore armor of plated iron scale. His regalia was one of bright yellow, orange and red. He took off his helm revealing his ash colored hair and grey eyes. There was a hint of some inner fire in those eyes. Like a torch burning behind a sheet of ice. Most striking however was his face. Horrible scars from burns long ago creeped up his neck from under his armor, marring his once handsome features."Not all clergy should be distrusted friends. They are simply out of thier realm. Would one go to a tanner to hammer a horseshoe? No! you would go to a smithy. So too when in need of healing look to the Goddess of Healing; Sarenrae! The Dawnflower has seen fit that one of her faithful would be put amongst you. And I will do my outmost to seek out a cure for this ailment. No disease, however black can withstand her healing light. Her divine fire can purge all sickness! But the Dawnflower expects us to help ourselves. How else can we learn? I plan to seek out this _Laurel the herbalist_. If she has the cure I will make it available. If she knows where to find it, my faith shall be the beacon to guide my way. Rest in the fact that salvation will be at hand for those who ask."



Jared's speech elicits a smattering of light applause, mixed with some laughter and a few catcalls. 
"Well, be off with you then, O savior of the Hollow!" someone's voice rings out from the back of the common room.


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 29, 2007)

Cyryn nods in thanks to the bartender, both for the ale and the information.  He turns back to the room to raise his tankard and shout, "Nice speech!" before turning to regard the lovely warrior at his side.

"Don't run off, now.  I hear the powers-that-be are as tight with their money as a dwarven moneychanger, but perhaps we could convince them otherwise.  Probably wouldn't hurt to have a healer along, much as I hate to admit it.", he says with a nod towards Jared.

Flashing Hakkara his best smile, Cyryn extends his hand, "I'm Cyryn."


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn nods in thanks to the bartender, both for the ale and the information.  He turns back to the room to raise his tankard and shout, "Nice speech!" before turning to regard the lovely warrior at his side.
> 
> "Don't run off, now.  I hear the powers-that-be are as tight with their money as a dwarven moneychanger, but perhaps we could convince them otherwise.  Probably wouldn't hurt to have a healer along, much as I hate to admit it.", he says with a nod towards Jared.
> 
> Flashing Hakkara his best smile, Cyryn extends his hand, "I'm Cyryn."




"You expect to work with _that_ boaster?" Hakkara asked Cyryn.  She looked Jared up and down.  "Though... healing magic does have its worth.  Can such a priest be trusted in the heat of battle?  I trust only my sword and my own abilities.  Those who would do battle at my side must earn my trust."

"Are you proposing that we seek work together?" Hakkara continued.  She looked around the tavern.  "Not much luck on my own.  It wouldn't hurt."

Turning to Cyryn, and taking his hand, "I am called Hakkara."


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2007)

-deleted-


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Jared's speech elicits a smattering of light applause, mixed with some laughter and a few catcalls.
> "Well, be off with you then, O savior of the Hollow!" someone's voice rings out from the back of the common room.




The priest let the insults and the catcalls roll of his back. His unswerving serving as a shield versus thier slings and arrows. "So who amongst you has the mettle to accompany on this noble deed?" Jared asks scanning the room, meeting each person's gaze unblinkingly.


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 29, 2007)

Shaking the warrior-woman's hand, Cyryn replies, "I'd be honored to work with you, Hakkara.  I'll be the envy of every man in town just being in your company.  As to the town's would-be savior over there, I'm no healer so boaster or no, I'm hoping he learned more from his church than how to give sermons."

Hearing Jared's challenge to the crowd, Cyryn winks at Hakkara before raising his tankard and shouting, "Here priest!  Here are two who can stand with you."


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 30, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Hearing Jared's challenge to the crowd, Cyryn winks at Hakkara before raising his tankard and shouting, "Here priest!  Here are two who can stand with you."




Jared banged his helm to his shield as a form of applause. "Two stalwart souls! Wonderful. Your efforts will not go unrewarded. If not in this life then the next! Who else will follow this fine couple's example?"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 30, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The priest let the insults and the catcalls roll of his back. His unswerving serving as a shield versus thier slings and arrows. "So who amongst you has the mettle to accompany on this noble deed?" Jared asks scanning the room, meeting each person's gaze unblinkingly.



The majority of the locals return to their plates and cups, muttering to themselves of pressing commitments, or waving away Jared's question as the rhetoric of a zealous blowhard. It seems that Jared's call for aid will have to answered by those in the Sitting Duck who, like himself, are strangers to the town.


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jared banged his helm to his shield as a form of applause. "Two stalwart souls! Wonderful. Your efforts will not go unrewarded. If not in this life then the next! Who else will follow this fine couple's example?"




Hakkara slowly backed away from Cyryn and Jared, watching the two interact and saying nothing.  Almost as if sizing them up, two prize fighters, about to enter the ring.  Or perhaps Hakkara was the prize fighter.

The barbarian warrior-maiden looked around the Sitting Duck, and eventually made her way back to the bar.  Ordering another Falcon's Standard, she was alone for a time, letting the boasting priest and Cyryn discuss the finer details of whatever plan they'd cooked up.


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 30, 2007)

Cyryn saw Hakkara drop back to the bar while he continued across the tavern towards the priest.  _Perhaps that's just as well,_ Cyryn thought, noting the disapproving glare of the attractive barmaid.  _Gods, what was her name?_   Banishing such thoughts as the girl went back to work, Cyryn couldn't help but notice how the locals went back to their meals and drinks, the priest apparently already forgotten.  _Disappointing, but harldy surprising,_ he thought.

Upon reaching the priest, Cyryn thrust out his hand in greeting.  I'm Cyryn, friend.  The lovely warrior by the bar is called Hakkara and we'd be glad to have your assistance in getting to the bottom of this plague business.  Hopefully we can round up a few others to assist us.  Surveying the room, Cyryn said in a lower voice, "Perhaps we should speak to those in power, here.  My friend and I see no reason why we can't be rewarded in both this world _and_ the next.  After all, a person has to eat."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 1, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Upon reaching the priest, Cyryn thrust out his hand in greeting.  I'm Cyryn, friend.  The lovely warrior by the bar is called Hakkara and we'd be glad to have your assistance in getting to the bottom of this plague business.  Hopefully we can round up a few others to assist us.  Surveying the room, Cyryn said in a lower voice, "Perhaps we should speak to those in power, here.  My friend and I see no reason why we can't be rewarded in both this world _and_ the next.  After all, a person has to eat."




Grey orbs looked upon Cyryn for long moments. As if the Priest were somehow trying to look into the man's soul. Or at least take in his measure under the scrutiny.
"There may be wisdom in seeking council with this Town's Leaders. Money, gold, _things_ are necessary to make ones way in the world. If payment were offered to me I would accept and put it to good use in Saranae's name. _However_ know that Deeds that Need to be Done have little patience for Politics and will neither be delayed by Man's Laws nor Man's Greed. My instincts tell me to seek out this Apothecary first. If I were a Leader in this town I would've already offered this Laurel person payment for a cure after the Local Churches failed in thier duty."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo drains the rest of the ale, sets down the glass, and continues to observe the room around him. Strange figures all around, but that's nothing new for this town, especially The Sitting Duck. Suddenly, he hears talk of Trolls from a nearby table, and he simply can't resist. He drops a coin or two on the counter, and crosses over to the table with the Elf. Without a moment's pause, he pulls up a chair and hauls himself up on top of it, his feet dangling above the floor. "What's this that ah hear 'bout Trolls, now? None 'round here, ah hope! Yah know, ah once met a Troll. Narsty, brutish creachahs, dontcha know. Wouldn't've got away, if'n it weren't fah that lucky break wi' the tree limb, 'n all." Jebbo stops for a second, takes a breath, and looks at the Elf, observing his clothes. "'Course, by the looks of yah, ah'm guessin' that you'd've had a scuffle 'r two wi' a Troll. Prob'ly won, too." Jebbo gives a wide smile. "Jebbo Barrelbuster's m'name, pleased to meet yah."




The black haired elf clasps the man's extended hand in greeting, though not in the human fashion, and says "*I am called Loricallior. I am on my journeyman's quest to see the world. I have dealt with one of the troll tribes before and speak their tongue. They spoke of the shamans of a different tribe summoning plague wraiths to send against villages before attacks. To stop such a plague, you need to kill the shaman sending the wraiths. Trolls can be fearsome warriors and tough to kill but they do respect the power of elven magic.*" Loricallior demonstrates by holding up his left hand and giving a gentle puff. A small gout of flame erupts from the air he expels, engulfing his extended hand in a quick burst of fire that disappears in an instant. With a flick of his fingers, a turn of his hand, and a quick grin the elf shows that no harm is done.



> In the background, an armored man dressed in fiery, bright colors stands up and announces his holy intentions. Jebbo raises his eyebrow and turns his head, finding the display to be very odd indeed. "Confident fellah, ain't he? Looks like he can manage it, though."




"*Yes. A human of confidence. I think I will join him in this. If there is a shaman behind the plague I wish to help defeat him. It is a fell thing to make war with ill spirits. How about you Jebbo Barrelburster? We could talk more of trolls and see if the ones of this land differ from the ones of mine. I would be most interested in hearing of your encounter more fully.*" he says with a smile.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 4, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The black haired elf clasps the man's extended hand in greeting, though not in the human fashion, and says "*I am called Loricallior. I am on my journeyman's quest to see the world. I have dealt with one of the troll tribes before and speak their tongue. They spoke of the shamans of a different tribe summoning plague wraiths to send against villages before attacks. To stop such a plague, you need to kill the shaman sending the wraiths. Trolls can be fearsome warriors and tough to kill but they do respect the power of elven magic.*" Loricallior demonstrates by holding up his left hand and giving a gentle puff. A small gout of flame erupts from the air he expels, engulfing his extended hand in a quick burst of fire that disappears in an instant. With a flick of his fingers, a turn of his hand, and a quick grin the elf shows that no harm is done.



Jebbo's eyebrows raise in sudden astonishment at Loricallior's display of fiery breath. "Well I'll be hornswoggled! That's some trick you got up your sleeve, Mister! Ah'm sure it's hard for any troll to get the best of you, what with you breathin' fire at 'em and all!" The halfling grins, obivously finding the display exciting. 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Yes. A human of confidence. I think I will join him in this. If there is a shaman behind the plague I wish to help defeat him. It is a fell thing to make war with ill spirits. How about you Jebbo Barrelburster? We could talk more of trolls and see if the ones of this land differ from the ones of mine. I would be most interested in hearing of your encounter more fully.*" he says with a smile.



"Heh, be careful what you ask for there, Mister Lori. You may just find ah can give that cleric quite a run for his money in the speech-makin' department. Sure, what the hey, it can't hurt to tag along with y'all." Jebbo rises from his seat and readily follows Loricallior's lead if the wild elf approaches the other three adventurers.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 4, 2007)

Cyryn's blue eyes return Jared's stare.  After Jared finishes speaking, he claps his hands together and says, "Right.  Apothecary first, immediately followed by gainful employment by the local big shots.  But if all she tells us is that the plague was first seen a week ago, starts with aches and cough, and the cough turns bloody before you hack yourself to death, you owe me a silver.

Pointing over to the bar and Hakkara, Cyryn says "Perhaps we can join my lovely friend over there and stop standing in the center of the room?  It just seems like grandstanding to me.  Or do you think we should make another speech?  Iit would seem the crowd's lost interest, though."

Cyryn extends his arm at the bar in an 'after you' gesture.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> "Heh, be careful what you ask for there, Mister Lori. You may just find ah can give that cleric quite a run for his money in the speech-makin' department. Sure, what the hey, it can't hurt to tag along with y'all." Jebbo rises from his seat and readily follows Loricallior's lead if the wild elf approaches the other three adventurers.




Loricallior grins in response. "*Good." *The elf heads over to the others and addresses the priest "*Here are two more willing to search out and effect a cure for this plague.*"


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 5, 2007)

Jebbo grins at the priest and the man with him. "Hey there, ya'll! Jebbo's m'name, at ya service! If'n there's tales t'be told, or ale t'be drunk, ah'm the one to do it." He winks, and slightly moves his cloak to the side, revealing the faint gleam of his collection of daggers. "These'll do in a fix, too." Covering his daggers, Jebbo looks at the strange group, and smiles even wider. "Ah'm gettin' the feelin' that ah'll be tellin' a few tales of this endeavah. Ah only hope that ah'll get t'meet a Troll b'fore long..." Jebbo turns to the priest. "And, personally, ah liked y'speech. Y'got an educated tongue, m'friend."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 5, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn's blue eyes return Jared's stare.  After Jared finishes speaking, he claps his hands together and says, "Right.  Apothecary first, immediately followed by gainful employment by the local big shots.  But if all she tells us is that the plague was first seen a week ago, starts with aches and cough, and the cough turns bloody before you hack yourself to death, you owe me a silver.
> 
> Pointing over to the bar and Hakkara, Cyryn says "Perhaps we can join my lovely friend over there and stop standing in the center of the room?  It just seems like grandstanding to me.  Or do you think we should make another speech?  It would seem the crowd's lost interest, though."
> 
> Cyryn extends his arm at the bar in an 'after you' gesture.




Jared sensed the man's sarcasm. Many just weren't ready for such faith. The Dawnflower's Fire could warm a soul or just as easily burn one that was not ready to accept the Word.
Instead of being offended by such things, or browbeating others by quoting scripture, Jared preferred to show the Way by example and by deed. Return spite with kindness, hate with love, and evil with redemption. That was the way of the goddess.
He kept his disfigured features a masque of stoicism before saying; "A silver it is then." and walking towards the direction indicated.





			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior grins in response. "*Good." *The elf heads over to the others and addresses the priest "*Here are two more willing to search out and effect a cure for this plague.*"




Jared passively regards the odd couple for a moment. "I welcome your help and you have my thanks. Your actions will mark you as goodly folk to those who know it."





			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo grins at the priest and the man with him. "Hey there, ya'll! Jebbo's m'name, at ya service! If'n there's tales t'be told, or ale t'be drunk, ah'm the one to do it." He winks, and slightly moves his cloak to the side, revealing the faint gleam of his collection of daggers. "These'll do in a fix, too." Covering his daggers, Jebbo looks at the strange group, and smiles even wider. "Ah'm gettin' the feelin' that ah'll be tellin' a few tales of this endeavah. Ah only hope that ah'll get t'meet a Troll b'fore long..." Jebbo turns to the priest. "And, personally, ah liked y'speech. Y'got an educated tongue, m'friend."




Jared nods and smiles in recognition of Jebbo's compliment. The little man had an infectious grin and an affable way about him.
"I am sure your tales could shorten any road of its length and quicken the pace of a long day. I look forward to hearing them."


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 5, 2007)

Upon hearing the halfling's words, Cyryn turns to the priest and is about to speak but then thinks better of it.  With a crooked smile, he says, "I'm feeling generous, priest, so I'm going to let that one go.  Too easy."

Turning to the two newcomers, Cyryn shakes their hands and makes introductions.  His greeting to the elf is more aloof, and he seems to take a more measured assessment of this stranger than the others.  The moment passes and he motions Hakkara over and introduces her as well.

"Well, then.  Our silver-tongued devil Jared wishes to visit the local apothecary before we present ourselves to whomever runs this place for some gainful employment.  Barkeep, a round for me and my friends."

Flipping a gold coin to the bartender, he adds, "And while you're pouring, tell me who's in charge around here and where I can find them and this apothecary."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 6, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> "Well, then.  Our silver-tongued devil Jared wishes to visit the local apothecary before we present ourselves to whomever runs this place for some gainful employment.  Barkeep, a round for me and my friends."
> 
> Flipping a gold coin to the bartender, he adds, "And while you're pouring, tell me who's in charge around here and where I can find them and this apothecary."



The skinny barkeep chuckles as he responds to Cyryn's question. "Well, Laurel...the herbalist...she's easy enough to find. Her shop, Roots and Remedies is right down the street, on the right-hand side.

Now, who's in charge around here? You really ARE fresh off the wagon, aren't you? The answer is the Lumber Consortium. And that's the only answer. Oh, sure, there's Magistrate Harg, but..." he lowers his voice a bit. "...everybody knows he's bought and paid for by the Lumber Barons. The Gavel of the lot is Thuldrin Kreed, and Kreed cares about exactly one thing...darkwood. Or more to the point, the profits he can squeeze out of those trees in Darkmoon Vale. He bleeds greed and he doesn't have a single moral bone in his body. Trust me, you don't want to find him if you can help it.

"Look, if anybody in charge around here cared one whit about a few dying kids and codgers, they'd already have tried to do something about this plague. The only one I know of who actually cares, and maybe has a chance to help is Laurel...if you're serious about trying to help too, I'd go talk to her."


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 6, 2007)

His smile having fled at the barkeep's words, Cyryn nods in grim thanks to the man.  Turning to Jared, he salutes the priest with his mug, "Seems you've got the right idea.  Let's go see this Laurel."

Draining his mug and setting it on the bar, he says to the group, "I've a feeling making all of your acquaintances here will turn out to be the high point of our day."

Cyryn heads for the door.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2007)

The man's aloofnes does not go unnoticed by the elf but as a gesture of friendship Loricallior takes the offered "round" and smiles "*Ah, human brew, an experience of its own. My thanks.*" Though he overhears the barkeep's low voiced confidences with his elven hearing, Loricallior merely contemplates the presence of the darkwood trees as the purpose for this whole village of woodcutters until he is finished with his drink then follows Cyryn.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> His smile having fled at the barkeep's words, Cyryn nods in grim thanks to the man.  Turning to Jared, he salutes the priest with his mug, "Seems you've got the right idea.  Let's go see this Laurel."




Jared returns the salute with a slight dip of his head. He downs the drink thirstily, more akin to one who worked a forge all day then some cloistered cleric. He wipes the frothy foam from his marred lips. "I will consider us even on the silver then." he says with a slight smirk as he follows the man towards the door.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 7, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jared returns the salute with a slight dip of his head. He downs the drink thirstily, more akin to one who worked a forge all day then some cloistered cleric. He wipes the frothy foam from his marred lips. "I will consider us even on the silver then." he says with a slight smirk as he follows the man towards the door.




As Cyryn exits the tavern he says to the cleric, shaking his head, "A bet's a bet.  I'm no healer but I can see the sense in talking to someone who makes medicines for a living.  It doesn't mean she'll tell us more than we already know."

But even as he headed toward the apothecary's shop, Cyryn was willing to bet another silver that he'd owe the cleric before the end of the afternoon.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 7, 2007)

*Roots and Remedies - Outside*

The warm sunshine of early summer illuminates the road outside as the five adventurers step forth from The Sitting Duck, eager to learn more of the plague afflicting Falcon's Hollow. Cyryn and Jared lead the way, with Loricallior and Jebbo right behind. For a moment, it seems that Hakkara hesitates, but then she too follows the others out of the tavern.

True to the barkeep's word, it's only a short distance down the road to the herbalist's shop. Creeping ivy and full window boxes cover the façade of the rugged-looking, two-story shop bearing the faded sign “Roots and Remedies.” A line of twenty-some somber townsfolk—some with pale, wheezing children, others seeming to be precipitously near tears—stretches from the open door. 

A heavy mood hangs over this long line of haggard folk, a few of whom look up with dull eyes at the approach of the adventurers. Most, however, seem focused on the door to the shop and the slim hope that waits inside.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 8, 2007)

The corners of Jared's mouth turn downwards at the sobering sight. _So much suffering._
The priest looks at each person as he walks parallel to the line and approaches the door, trying to remember each face, each tortured look of pain. They were the reason he was doing this. "The whole thing seems less grand doesn't it? All those lofty words...The Proselytizing...when you see wee ones like those suffering. Mayhaps the color of gold brought some of you here. But shiny coins will seem dim compared to the light in the eyes of a child whose pain was eased from our actions."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The corners of Jared's mouth turn downwards at the sobering sight. _So much suffering._
> The priest looks at each person as he walks parallel to the line and approaches the door, trying to remember each face, each tortured look of pain. They were the reason he was doing this. "The whole thing seems less grand doesn't it? All those lofty words...The Proselytizing...when you see wee ones like those suffering. Mayhaps the color of gold brought some of you here. But shiny coins will seem dim compared to the light in the eyes of a child whose pain was eased from our actions."



As Jared bypasses the line, and heads directly for the door, the crowd begins to mutter and complain, interspersed with violent bouts of coughing. 

"Hey! Back of the line, with ya, Priest! Who do you think you are!"

"Yeah! We were here first! Get in line, the lot of you!"

The people in line are growing very angry in response to Jared's actions. It seems clear from their agitation that they will not willingly tolerate line jumpers.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 8, 2007)

Shaking his head in disbelief, Cyryn falls in at the end of the line and hopes the townsfolk don't realize Jared arrived with him and the others.

Turning to the others, he lowers his voice and says "If they try to lynch him, I'm leaning towards letting them."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 8, 2007)

Jebbo shakes his head. "Y'know he means well. We can't let 'em hurt 'im." Jebbo steps out to the side of the line, pulls up a wooden box, and stands on it to catch the crowd's attention. He raises his voice over the din, keeping a friendly tone. "Now, please listen, y'all. He's a healer, he's only tryin' t'help. We want t'help, too. If'n y'let us through, maybe we could do some good for y'all! Maybe we could go 'bout findin' some sorta cure! We promise that we won't take none a'ya time. So? What d'ya say?" Jebbo looks at the crowd, hoping for a favorable response.

[sblock=OOC]OK, I'm trying a Diplomacy check on the crowd. All I want is for them to understand that we want to help, and let us through for a brief chat. This is assuming, of course, that a Diplomacy check is even possible in such circumstances. If it doesn't work, maybe Hakkara could try an Intimidate check? [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 9, 2007)

Hakkara looks over the crowd with disdain.  _And they dare to call MY people uncivilized?_

Looking to Cyryn, the barbarian puts her hand to sword, waiting for the call to strike, if necessary.  "Say the word," she says to her fellow warrior.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 9, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo shakes his head. "Y'know he means well. We can't let 'em hurt 'im." Jebbo steps out to the side of the line, pulls up a wooden box, and stands on it to catch the crowd's attention. He raises his voice over the din, keeping a friendly tone. "Now, please listen, y'all. He's a healer, he's only tryin' t'help. We want t'help, too. If'n y'let us through, maybe we could do some good for y'all! Maybe we could go 'bout findin' some sorta cure! We promise that we won't take none a'ya time. So? What d'ya say?" Jebbo looks at the crowd, hoping for a favorable response.



[sblock=Jebbo: Diplomacy Check]Diplomacy Roll 7+6=13. Not quite good enough to sway this crowd, Nazh. Looks like it's the back of the line for you. [/sblock]
Unfortunately, Jebbo's impassioned plea falls on deaf ears. Apparently, the sick of Falcon's Hollow have been disappointed by too many false promises already. Their wheezy shouts and catcalls drive the halfling from his literal soapbox.

"Yeah, sure! Just like all the other holier-than-thou types in this town?"

"They can't do nothing about this plague, and neither can you! We need to see Laurel!"

"Get to the back of the line and wait your turn!"

The mind of the crowd appears to be set. Further attempts to pass to the front of the line seem likely to only incite these plague victims further.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 9, 2007)

Cyryn quickly interposes himself between Hakarra and the crowd to prevent anyone seeing her hand move to her weapon.

"Easy.  My comment was a jest.  A poor one, perhaps, which happens occasionally when I'm frustrated.  These people have been waiting a long time, perhaps hours, and with good cause by the looks of them.  Morningstar's intentions may be good, but his self-righteous attitude isn't going to make him many friends among these folk.  I've got an idea that may calm them down and teach our friend some respect for others."

Cyryn turns to face the crowd.  As he speaks he moves towards Jared but never takes his eyes from the crowd.

Good people!  My apologies.  My friend speaks true, this man is a healer.  He is a man of faith and compassion and it was only his fury at seeing such good folk as yourselves suffer that caused him to forget to explain his purpose.  While it is true he wishes to speak with the apothecary immediately so that we can try and help find a cure for this plague, he was merely counting how many of you were here so that he could distribute alms."

Arriving at Jared, Cyryn puts his arm around the priest as if a long-time brother-in-arms.  While still smiling at the crowd, Cyryn whispers to Jared, "I think a silver a head should cover it, don't you?  Better get moving 'friar', you're looking a little too much like a noble to these folk."


OOC: Gamespeak posted over in the OOC thread.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 9, 2007)

"I am saddened by your suffering people of Falcon's Hallow. Your cries do not fall upon deaf ears. I have heard of your plight and wish to help. I am told that Laurel is your best chance of recieving aid, but she is but one while the sick are many. If you let me pass I plan to help. As for alms, if it will ease your suffering I, and my companion _Cyryn _ will give to any suffering who ask."  Jared indicates the rogue next to him and reaches for his own purse. He whispers back to Cyryn. "I had no idea you could be so generous."
OOC: Aid another on Cyryn's Diplomacy. Jared happily gives away his coin. Keeping only a gold for himself, but encourages Cyryn to do the same.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 9, 2007)

His smile plastered on his face, Cyryn says to Jared through gritted teeth, "Neither did I.  Your example must be divinely inspiring me.  You know I've heard of some clergy taking a vow of silence.  You might want to consider it.""

OOC: Cyryn will pass out a silver a head to roughly half the locals.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2007)

Loricallior nods to his companions Jebbo and Hakara as he watches with an amused grin on his face Cyryn and the priest deal with the crowd. "*Wait for it, if his gambit works be ready to join them as they head to the entrance*." When the exotic elf judges the moment right he says quietly "*Now*." and walks forward to join the other two.

Loricallior will be friendly and pleasant in demeanor, a contrast presumably to the scowling woman. +4 diplomacy good cop complement to the scary bad cop Hakara presence who deters any interference with our progress as we move in with the other two.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 10, 2007)

[sblock=Cyryn: Diplomacy Check]
Jared, Aid Another: Diplomacy Check 14+1=15. Successful +2 Bonus.
Circumstance Bonus (for the payout of silver coins): +4
Cyryn Diplomacy Check 4+6+2+4=16, Success!

There are about 20 sick locals in line, so this act of 'charity' will cost Cyryn and Jared each 10 silvers. Azgulor and hero4hire, please adjust your character sheets accordingly.[/sblock]

The people in the line are sick...but not too sick to eagerly press forward around Cyryn and Jared, their hands clutching for the offered silver coins.

"Well...*cough cough*...I guess since you're here to help and all, you might as well go on ahead," concedes one heavy-set woman. There is a general murmur of assent from all of the suddenly-richer Falconers. As Jebbo, Hakkara, and Loriallior approach the front of the line, they find the locals far more agreeable...rendering Hakkara's itch for violence unnecessary, much to Loricallior's relief. With the problem of the townsfolk solved, the adventurers enter Roots and Remedies.

The smell of burnt earth and spicy incense chokes the air of the cramped, mud-tracked shop. Bunches of dried herbs hang from the ceiling, along with dangling pots, presses, alchemical apparatuses, and glassware of more arcane purposes. Pouches of rare plants, jars of colored glass, and all manner of dried, preserved, and jellied animal parts fill high shelves and tables doing double duty as displays and workspaces. In the shop’s rear, a rail-thin woman with severe-looking spectacles and hair pulled back tightly busies herself between an overpacked rack of herbs, a table covered in stray powders and measuring equipment, and a pot loudly bubbling over with thick gray froth. Over the din of her work and without looking up, the woman impatiently shouts, “And what’s your problem?”






*Laurel*


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 10, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Over the din of her work and without looking up, the woman impatiently shouts, “And what’s your problem?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jared looks about at the oddites within the shop suspiciously and then takes a step forward and speaks in a loud enough voice to be heard without resorting to shouting. "Our problem would be the same problem that literally plagues this town. Simply put we wish to help. Is there a cure?"


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 10, 2007)

Jebbo looks around the shop in wonder, curiously examining the jars and beakers lining the shop. He stops when he sees a few eyeballs staring back at him from a jar. "Well, scratch m'appetite, ah think it jest took a vacation." Jebbo turns to the woman, and offers up his best smile. "Well, hello there! You must be Laurel. M'name's Jebbo, pleased t'meet ya." Jebbo walks up next to Jared, and answers Laurel's question. "Oh, we're not sick, ma'am. T'tell the truth, ah feel healthier than m'pappy did, the time he fell into m'mother's best plum puddin'! Didn't feel s'good after that, though, dontchaknow." Jebbo takes a breath, and continues. "As m'friend here said, we be lookin' for a cure, t'help out this poor town, y'know." Jebbo winks at the lady, and stands up straight, puffing his chest out as far as he can. "Come Trolls, floods, or bad-tempered relatives, we'll do whatever we can t'help, ma'am!"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 10, 2007)

Laurel blinks a few times at the assemblage of adventurers before her. She then scowls openly at Jebbo as he looks around the shop, obviously concerned that he might break something.

In a tired voice she says, "I'm sorry, who are you again? You look like a bunch of tourists to me. It's bad enough the whole daft town comes crying to me for every stubbed toe and scabbed knee...now I've got the plague to deal with, and people are dying. I don't need a gang of tourists barging into my shop, ogling my things, and offering help with a cure. There is no cure for the Blackscour Taint. Not around here, anyway."


----------



## Insight (Jul 10, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Laurel blinks a few times at the assemblage of adventurers before her. She then scowls openly at Jebbo as he looks around the shop, obviously concerned that he might break something.
> 
> In a tired voice she says, "I'm sorry, who are you again? You look like a bunch of tourists to me. It's bad enough the whole daft town comes crying to me for every stubbed toe and scabbed knee...now I've got the plague to deal with, and people are dying. I don't need a gang of tourists barging into my shop, ogling my things, and offering help with a cure. There is no cure for the Blackscour Taint. Not around here, anyway."




"Then where, woman?" Hakkara asks, her voice jabbing like a short sword to the ribs.  "Where is this cure, that we may be off on a worthy quest to save this pitiful town?"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 11, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Then where, woman?" Hakkara asks, her voice jabbing like a short sword to the ribs.  "Where is this cure, that we may be off on a worthy quest to save this pitiful town?"



Laurel shakes her head, as though convinced that Hakkara may be insane. Then, with a sigh, she answers, "All right, then, here's the situation. There are at least thirty people in this town who have come down with blackscour taint...though, honestly, at least three times that many _think_ they have it." She grimaces as she continues, "Blackscour's just a fungus that’s not good for anything. Hard, bitter, and sharp, it likes the water and gets you sick if you drink it down. Never heard of it growing around these parts, though, until now.

"We think we found the source of the fungus, down at Brookman's farm, and Sheriff Baleson has put a stop to anyone drawing water from that spring. That doesn't help those that already have the taint, though. Unless they're especially hardy, everyone with this plague is likely to die painfully within days, while hacking up their bloody guts. Every cure I've tried has failed. Those out front there? All I can do is give them some urdroot tea, send them to bed, and hope for the best.

"But..."

Laurel hesitates for a moment, and looks over the five strangers once again, as though appraising the group's abilities...or their foolishness perhaps. Then she continues. 

"My grandmother’s book has a brew in it that says its good for this kind of thing. A weird concoction that sounds more like hoojoo than real medicine. It calls for some rare roots and concentrations, most of which I have here, but there’s three I don’t. And there's no one around here brave enough to go and try and get them for me. It's a longshot, but it's the only chance those people have.

"So...you still want to help?"


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Laurel shakes her head, as though convinced that Hakkara may be insane.




She may be on to something there     



> "My grandmother’s book has a brew in it that says its good for this kind of thing. A weird concoction that sounds more like hoojoo than real medicine. It calls for some rare roots and concentrations, most of which I have here, but there’s three I don’t. And there's no one around here brave enough to go and try and get them for me. It's a longshot, but it's the only chance those people have.
> 
> "So...you still want to help?"




"Yes, that is what we shall do," Hakkara declares, before looking to the others for counsel.  "Tell us where these roots and herbs and things may be found, and we shall retrieve them, for the good of this town.  Let us be off so that we may find these roots.  Am I to assume they lay in strange lands guarded by evil humanoids or creatures?  Let us hope so, for my sword arm needs attention."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2007)

Loricallior agrees with the swordwoman, "*We shall help. What are the dangers your villagers fear that they do not pursue help for their fellows?*"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 11, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Yes, that is what we shall do," Hakkara declares, before looking to the others for counsel.  "Tell us where these roots and herbs and things may be found, and we shall retrieve them, for the good of this town.  Let us be off so that we may find these roots.  Am I to assume they lay in strange lands guarded by evil humanoids or creatures?  Let us hope so, for my sword arm needs attention."



"Very well," Laurel answers, although she sounds as though she doubts whether this mission can possibly suceed. "Here are the three ingredients I lack. First, elderwood moss, which I’ve never heard of, but granny says the stuff only grows on the oldest tree in a forest. Second, a specially pickled root called rat’s tail...again, sounds like hoojoo to me. Third, seven ironbloom mushrooms, stunty little things that only grow in dark places thick with metal, a favorite among dwarves, or so I hear.

"So, the 'what' is the easy part...now, as for the 'where?' Well, for the elderwood moss, there’s gotta be an oldest tree in the vale. Damned if I know where it is, though. The rat’s tail and mushrooms are even longer shots. Way north, toward the mountains, people say there used to live a bunch of dwarves. They’re not there anymore, but I’d bet their forges are. If you can find ironbloom anywhere around here, that’d be your best bet. As for the rat’s tail, who knows? Well...actually... Ulizmila, the witch that lives deep in the woods might. She’s a crafty, mean thing that knows all sorts of strangeness. She might even have one. I don’t know what she might want for it, but I doubt it’d come cheap. My grandmother traded her sight to the old crone for a few pages of what she knew, and that was years and years back, and I don’t know a soul who got any nicer as they got older.”



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior agrees with the swordwoman, "*We shall help. What are the dangers your villagers fear that they do not pursue help for their fellows?*"



Laurel turns to the wild elf. "You really _aren't_ from around here are you? Darkmoon Vale just isn't a safe place. There's talk of monsters, wild animals, evil spirits...who knows what all? It probably doesn't help that the damn lumber barons are cutting down the darkwood trees like there's no tomorrow...that can't end well." The   herbalist shakes her head sadly. "Anyway, since I do value my life, I've never been further in than the very edge of the wood. And a lot of those who do go further in never come back out."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 11, 2007)

Jared clucks his tongue thinking while absently fingering his holy symbol. "Dwarven stronghold..a witch..and the Eldest Tree....Hmmmmm. A dwarven stronghold shouldn't be too hard to find, but it sounds like the farthest away in the mountains. The others are in the woods. If anyone knows where NOT to be in the woods it would be those very same lumberers yes? They should at the very least know where the Eldest Tree stands, if not where the witch Ulizmila lives." he then turns to Laurel.
"Though the faithful of the Dawnflower expect little in the way of monetary gain, my allies or steeped in worldy issues and may seek worldy compensation. I am sure this Blackscour is somewhat..shall I say..Lucrative? To someone in your position?"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jared clucks his tongue thinking while absently fingering his holy symbol. "Dwarven stronghold..a witch..and the Eldest Tree....Hmmmmm. A dwarven stronghold shouldn't be too hard to find, but it sounds like the farthest away in the mountains. The others are in the woods. If anyone knows where NOT to be in the woods it would be those very same lumberers yes? They should at the very least know where the Eldest Tree stands, if not where the witch Ulizmila lives." he then turns to Laurel.
> "Though the faithful of the Dawnflower expect little in the way of monetary gain, my allies or steeped in worldy issues and may seek worldy compensation. I am sure this Blackscour is somewhat..shall I say..Lucrative? To someone in your position?"



Laurel reacts initially with outrage to Jared's question. "You're asking for money? You want me to pay you!? I’ll pay you in…!" Then, she stops and gathers her thoughts. "Well, I suppose I’m not doing all this for free either. If nothing else, this whole thing’s been good for business. How about this, you come back with everything I need to brew the medicine and I’ll cut you in: thirty gold each. Fair?"


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Laurel reacts initially with outrage to Jared's question. "You're asking for money? You want me to pay you!? I’ll pay you in…!" Then, she stops and gathers her thoughts. "Well, I suppose I’m not doing all this for free either. If nothing else, this whole thing’s been good for business. How about this, you come back with everything I need to brew the medicine and I’ll cut you in: thirty gold each. Fair?"




"I suppose that's about all we can expect from this backwater town," Hakkara says dejectedly.  "Let's be off to this Dwarf mine then."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 12, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> "You really aren't from around here are you? Darkmoon Vale just isn't a safe place. There's talk of monsters, wild animals, evil spirits...who knows what all? It probably doesn't help that the damn lumber barons are cutting down the darkwood trees like there's no tomorrow...that can't end well." The herbalist shakes her head sadly. "Anyway, since I do value my life, I've never been further in than the very edge of the wood. And a lot of those who do go further in never come back out."



Jebbo gives a wide grin. "Monsters 'n spirits, y'say? Perfect! Ah can always be usin' new tales t'tell, 'n this'n sounds like jest the ticket! Have no fear, ma'am, ah assure ya that y'all'll be hearin' from us again!"



> "Well, I suppose I’m not doing all this for free either. If nothing else, this whole thing’s been good for business. How about this, you come back with everything I need to brew the medicine and I’ll cut you in: thirty gold each. Fair?"



Jebbo gives an approving nod to Laurel and the others. "Seems reasonable. More'n m'sister got f'killin' that giant rat that went 'n got isself into m'mother's shop! Thirty gold n' an opportunity for an adventure like this'n seems more than fair!"



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Let's be off to this Dwarf mine then."



"Well, if we be goin' off on some wild-like journey t'some sorta mine, we'd best stock up on supplies while we're here. M'belly don't like long trips wi' short vittles!" Jebbo gives a chuckle and pats his stomach.


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> "Well, if we be goin' off on some wild-like journey t'some sorta mine, we'd best stock up on supplies while we're here. M'belly don't like long trips wi' short vittles!" Jebbo gives a chuckle and pats his stomach.




"If you must," Hakkara shortly replies.  "I'm a hunter, so we'll not go hungry on the road.  If you prefer town-swill, then so be it."

The barbarian looks directly at Jebbo, then generally to the others.  "I leave at dawn.  Best you be ready if you're coming along."  Then, she leaves the herbalist's abode.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "If you must," Hakkara shortly replies.  "I'm a hunter, so we'll not go hungry on the road.  If you prefer town-swill, then so be it."
> 
> The barbarian looks directly at Jebbo, then generally to the others.  "I leave at dawn.  Best you be ready if you're coming along."  Then, she leaves the herbalist's abode.




Jared was the son of a smith. He was savvy enough to know in dealing with money, you never take the first offer. There was a fine art to negotiation. An art he had not mastered. If his companions were happy enough, he was happy. He wasn't doing it for coin.

"So be it." he nods. He cocked his head an appraised his new ally Jebbo. "Tell me Jebbo, you are a collector of tales. Have you heard anything about these places. The eldest tree, the witch, dwarves of the mountain? For that matter has anyone heard of these things?"

OOC: Who has what for Knowledge skills? Jebbo has Bardic knowledge at the very least, that may help, otherwise we have to seek out someone who knows something.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "So be it." he nods. He cocked his head an appraised his new ally Jebbo. "Tell me Jebbo, you are a collector of tales. Have you heard anything about these places. The eldest tree, the witch, dwarves of the mountain? For that matter has anyone heard of these things?"
> 
> OOC: Who has what for Knowledge skills? Jebbo has Bardic knowledge at the very least, that may help, otherwise we have to seek out someone who knows something.



Laurel interjects with an unbidden response to Jared's question. "If I may offer some advice, I know a man named Milon Rhoddam...he's the most experienced woodsman in the Lumber Consortium that I know of. He usually works out of the eastern Consortium lumber camp. He might be able to help you find the locations you need to find. Now, if you're serious about helping, be off with you. I've got sick people lined up outside."

*OOC: Jebbo's Bardic Knowledge won't really help here, because Falcon's Hollow is kind of a backwater place, and its local tales haven't exactly circulated far and wide. However, relevant knowledge skills to the situation at hand are Geography, Nature, and Local. Mmm, of the group the only one with any of these is Cyryn with Knowledge: Local. Let's toss some dice and see how he does...*

[sblock=Knowledge Local Checks, Cyryn]
Roll #1 17+3=20; Roll #2 18+3=21. WOW, both successful! Okay, in his time slumming about town between boring guard jobs, Cyryn tends to find himself hanging around in The Sitting Duck and Jak'a'Napes, listening to the idle chatter of the locals. As it turns out, some of that chatter is not so idle, because he's heard people talk about both the ruined dwarven monastery north of Darkmoon Vale, and the clearing where the hut of Ulizmila the witch is supposed to be. He's pretty confident he could lead the party to both of those locations without too much trouble. He hasn't heard anything about the oldest tree in the forest, however, so the group will probably need the aid of someone who knows the forest well to find that.[/sblock]
*OOC: Ah, very nice! Now we just need Azgulor to return from his trip so he can reveal what Cyryn knows! *


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2007)

Loricallior ponders, thinking if any of his adept lore applies to such mystic ingredients

ooc knowledge arcane +5 trained.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Laurel turns to the wild elf. "You really _aren't_ from around here are you? Darkmoon Vale just isn't a safe place. There's talk of monsters, wild animals, evil spirits...who knows what all? It probably doesn't help that the damn lumber barons are cutting down the darkwood trees like there's no tomorrow...that can't end well." The   herbalist shakes her head sadly. "Anyway, since I do value my life, I've never been further in than the very edge of the wood. And a lot of those who do go further in never come back out."




"*No, I come from forests more primal and vine choked than these, where jungle trolls and verdant dragons roam. The trees here do seem darker, the beasts larger and, what's the human word, toothsome? But not as many are full of venom. Your frogs don't even kill those who brush against them I've heard!*"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 14, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior ponders, thinking if any of his adept lore applies to such mystic ingredients
> 
> ooc knowledge arcane +5 trained.



[sblock=Loricallior, Knowledge Arcana Check]Roll 5+5=10, Failed. The brew outlined in Laurel's Grandmother's book is a curative steeped in secret traditions and folklore. As such, Loricallior is unfamiliar with the specified ingredients.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 14, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*No, I come from forests more primal and vine choked than these, where jungle trolls and verdant dragons roam. The trees here do seem darker, the beasts larger and, what's the human word, toothsome? But not as many are full of venom. Your frogs don't even kill those who brush against them I've heard!*"



Laurel's eyes narrow, as though she fears Loricallior may be mocking her. "Frogs that kill on contact? No, I can't say as I've ever heard of anything like _that_ before! Nevertheless, Darkmoon Vale is a dangerous place. Be prepared for the worst when you enter the forest."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 14, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Laurel's eyes narrow, as though she fears Loricallior may be mocking her. "Frogs that kill on contact? No, I can't say as I've ever heard of anything like _that_ before! Nevertheless, Darkmoon Vale is a dangerous place. Be prepared for the worst when you enter the forest."




"No matter the locale, be it the Deep Jungles, the Darkmoon Forest, or the shadowy Alleyways of the City. Danger lies to any who are unwary. You have my thanks for the warning Herbalist."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 14, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "No matter the locale, be it the Deep Jungles, the Darkmoon Forest, or the shadowy Alleyways of the City. Danger lies to any who are unwary. You have my thanks for the warning Herbalist."



"No bother, so long as it gets you on your way. Off with you, now." Laurel shoos the remaining four adventurers out of her shop.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 16, 2007)

With the overworked Laurel preoccupied by the numerous plague-stricken villagers outside her door, it becomes clear that the party members have worn out their welcome. They step out of Roots and Remedies, careful to avoid another run-in with the ill townsfolk. As Hakkara had suggested prior to her departure, the others agree to depart town the following morning at sunrise.

That afternoon, Jared makes a visit to the Goose'n Gander for some rations that will surely be needed should the journey prove to take several days...certainly a distinct possibility, with so much uncertainty hanging over the venture.

Meanwhile, Cyryn spends some time hitting up the shopkeepers, farmers, and lumberjacks at the taverns as they enjoy their suppers and not a few mugs of dark beer. *(Gather Information Check, 10+7=17)*

Several locals offer quiet conjecture about the witch Ulizmila. Cyryn hears her referred to alternatively as a wise woman, practitioner of the old ways, or local boogieman, in varying tones of respect and fear. One old woman says Ulizmila is a monstrous hag and great, great granddaughter of Baba Yaga herself, the deathless Witch Queen of the North. Another claims to know her as a harsh but wise sage willing to share her wisdom for strange and often morbid prices. All in all, the reports are conflicting and more than a little vague, but it seems clear the people of Falcon's Hollow accept Ulizmila as a real witch who lives somewhere in the wood, and not someone to be trifled with.

Meanwhile, information on the dwarven ruin is less forthcoming. Many seem to know nothing about it at all. A few older folk clam up and won't say anything about the matter, seeming to wish to leave the ruins of the past in the past. There is one old fellow in Jak'a'Napes, however, who seems to think the ruin must be an old dwarven monastery, referred to locally as Droskar's Crucible. “The Crucible is the nearest sort o’ dwarf ruin I know. Hosts of monsters plague its darkened halls, and they say ghosts o’ the dwarves skulk there too.” The old-timer doesn't seem keen to expound further, and Cyryn accepts the old drunkard's few words, realizing it's likely the most he's going to get.

No one seems to have any idea where the oldest tree in the Vale might be, but Cyryn does hear the name of the woodsman Milon Rhodam dropped a few more times. It seems that if anyone from Falcon's Hollow might know the location of this tree, it would be Milon.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 16, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> "No bother, so long as it gets you on your way. Off with you, now." Laurel shoos the remaining four adventurers out of her shop.




Cyryn exits the herbalist's shop and waits for the others to exit.  Once all are assembled, he says, "Since I didn't hear any objections inside, I'm guessing all of you are fine with leaving in the morning.  I've heard of this witch and a ruin that was supposedly a dwarven monastery.  I'm fine with Hakkara's idea that we start there if there are no objections.  I'd like to see what else I can find out before we leave.  I'll be outside of the Sitting Duck at dawn.  See everyone tomorrow."

Cyryn heads back towards the Duck.



Dawn find Cyryn standing outside the Sitting Duck with his traveling gear sitting against the wall of the tavern.  He throws his daggers at an old stump nearby, retrieves them, walks back to his starting point, and begins the process anew.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 16, 2007)

As always Jared greeted the dawn in prayer, letting the warm sun wash over his scarred face as the Goddess divinely answered his prayers in the form of minor miracles he could perform if needed. His ritual over he met Cyryn in front of the tavern. He arched his eyebrow appraisingly as he saw his new ally's display of marksmanship. "Nice Throw."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 16, 2007)

The next morning dawns fair and clear, and it finds the newly appointed fivesome ('Hollow's Hope' seems to be the nickname the locals have attached to the group) gathered outside the Sitting Duck. The word about town is that two more Falconers have died of the blackscour taint during the night, and the news brings a heaviness to an otherwise beautiful day. Clearly, there is no time to lose in finding the ingredients for the herbalist's brew.

Heedful of Laurel's advice, the party sets out on the road north, with the intent to make for the eastern Lumber Consortium Camp where Milon Rhodam is supposed to be employed. To Jebbo's relief, Hakkara leads a stout pony along the road, and the beast of burden seems content to plod along at a steady pace.

The day's journey is relatively uneventful, lending itself to a relaxed mood and good spirits. There is some traffic on the hard, dirt road besides the adventurers. Farmers, lumberjacks, and sellswords all pass the party by, heading in the opposite direction at various times. None of the other travelers appear to be very friendly or talkative, though.

The journey takes the better part of the day, and the sun has already begun to set when the group arrives at the outskirts of the Lumber Consortium Camp. The camp cuts an ugly scar of stumps into a dense stand of proud darkwood trees. Five sturdy-looking log buildings— seemingly a bunkhouse, meal hall, office, barn, and smithy—stand with numerous wide carts and sleds amid the sawdust-covered clearing. A number of burly loggers are carrying out chores in the clearing, but none of them seem to care about the arrival of the adventurers.

*OOC: The map of the Falcon's Hollow area has been updated in the first post, showing the location of the dwarven monastery ruin, and the Lumber Consortium Camp (marked as 'A' on the map.)*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

Loricallior will walk up to the lumberjacks, his hands empty of weapons and a friendly smile upon his face. "*Greetings. We are looking for a man called Milon Rhodam. Can you tell me where I can find him?"*



Diplomacy +4


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 16, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior will walk up to the lumberjacks, his hands empty of weapons and a friendly smile upon his face. "*Greetings. We are looking for a man called Milon Rhodam. Can you tell me where I can find him?"*



*(Diplomacy Check Roll 10+4=14)*
The nearby loggers appear callous and unfriendly. They frown and stare menacingly at the new arrivals, then one of them jerks a thumb over towards one of the log buildings. "Talk to the foreman, rube. Get outta my face."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 16, 2007)

Jebbo raises a bushy eyebrow at the rudeness of the lumberjack, shrugs, and ambles off to the indicated building. He gestures for the rest of the group to follow him, and walks up to the door. He knocks on it a few times with his walking stick, and calls out. "Hallo, in there! We're a-lookin' f'the foreman! He in there?" Jebbo steps back, and looks up at the door, waiting for a response.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> *(Diplomacy Check Roll 10+4=14)*
> The nearby loggers appear callous and unfriendly. They frown and stare menacingly at the new arrivals, then one of them jerks a thumb over towards one of the log buildings. "Talk to the foreman, rube. Get outta my face."




"*Ah you must be an elder as the potion mistress spoke of them. Thank you. I am not familiar with the human title rube, but the appropriate title for an elven master of incinerating dragonfire magic translates into your tongue as adept. Enjoy your day elder.*" Still smiling and friendly Loricallior turns to head to the indicated log building.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 16, 2007)

Cyryn whispers to Loricallior, "Don't waste your time on the likes of these.  A strong back is needed for their work, a pleasant disposition is not.  In fact, the opposite often appears to be desired."  Cyryn follows Jebbo, scanning the camp.


OOC: Cyryn is using Spot to survey the camp.  In particular, he's looking for buildings that are guarded, number of guards in camp, watchtowers, etc.


----------



## Insight (Jul 16, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn whispers to Loricallior, "Don't waste your time on the likes of these.  A strong back is needed for their work, a pleasant disposition is not.  In fact, the opposite often appears to be desired."  Cyryn follows Jebbo, scanning the camp.
> 
> 
> OOC: Cyryn is using Spot to survey the camp.  In particular, he's looking for buildings that are guarded, number of guards in camp, watchtowers, etc.




Hakkara, after shooting the unpleasant woodsman a disconcerting look, follows Cyryn.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 17, 2007)

Jared nods at the unpleasant lumberjack. He had expected as much since the warning the bartender had given them about the uncaring nature of those in the Consortium. As much as he would've loved to teach the brute some manners, it was a waste of effort. More important matters were at stake. Everyday might mean another innocent life."Yes..Let us do that." he says to the others and heads for the cabin the man indicated.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> OOC: Cyryn is using Spot to survey the camp.  In particular, he's looking for buildings that are guarded, number of guards in camp, watchtowers, etc.



*(Cyryn Spot check, Roll 4+5=9)*
To Cyryn's eyes, the camp doesn't appear to be especially well fortifed. There are no watch towers, and although the various lumberjacks in the area look strong and tough, none appear to be bearing weapons. Presumably, there must be guards somewhere in the camp, but none are visible at the moment.



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo raises a bushy eyebrow at the rudeness of the lumberjack, shrugs, and ambles off to the indicated building. He gestures for the rest of the group to follow him, and walks up to the door. He knocks on it a few times with his walking stick, and calls out. "Hallo, in there! We're a-lookin' f'the foreman! He in there?" Jebbo steps back, and looks up at the door, waiting for a response.



Moments after Jebbo calls out, the door of the building swings open. A stout man with a broadsword on his hip peers out and gives the halfling a cold appraisal before muttering, "What do you want, shorty?"

When the guard sees the rest of the party approach the door behind Jebbo, he narrows his eyes suspiciously, then gruffly says, "Wait here a minute." He ducks back into the office and closes the door behind him. A brief, muffled conversation can be heard from within, and then the door opens again. The guard waves the group inside, saying, "Okay, the foreman will talk to you."

The heroes step into a spacious but filthy office, thickly decorated with taxidermies of various fierce forest animals. A big, sweaty man sits behind a desk, eating from a large plate of mutton. With his mouth full, he speaks while scarcely looking up from his dinner. "Jarlben Trookshavits, Foreman." he splutters. "What's your business? You looking for work?"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> The heroes step into a spacious but filthy office, thickly decorated with taxidermies of various fierce forest animals. A big, sweaty man sits behind a desk, eating from a large plate of mutton. With his mouth full, he speaks while scarcely looking up from his dinner. "Jarlben Trookshavits, Foreman." he splutters. "What's your business? You looking for work?"




"Greetings. I am Jared Morningstar. My companions and I are looking for one Milon Rhoddam. We hear he is an experienced woodsman who may aid us in our quest for a cure for the disease that has been plaguing the Hollow."

ooc: aid another on someone who wants to make the diplomacy roll.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 17, 2007)

Cyryn, nodding in agreement and Jared's words, interjects "As my friend has said, we seek your man because we heard he is skilled at woods lore and we seek some rare ingredients for a possible cure.  We did not wish to interrupt your meal but time is short.  Surely you can see that if your workers get the plague, profits will suffer.  I imagine you and your employers would do just about anything to prevent that from happening, correct?"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

*Jared: Diplomacy Check 5+1=6, Aid Another Failed
Cyryn: Diplomacy Check 2+6=8, Failed*

Foreman Trookshavits frowns as Jared and Cyryn make their case for finding Milon Rhodam. He seems disappointed and disinterested. "Plague? Hmmph. No one here is sick. Milon's working, I don't want you bothering him about a few sick people back in the village. If that's all you came for, you're wasting my time." The foreman looks back down to his meal.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2007)

"*No. It is not a few sick people. It is a plague. It ends in ruptured insides spewed out of blackened mouths. And it will spread here and engulf your men as well. According to the healer the crowd of already sick villagers will die within days with nothing that can help them. The magic of the priests has not been able to stop the sickness at all. They are doomed to die hacking out their lungs unless we save them. A few days is long enough for them to spread the contagion to the entire village and this outpost will not be safe from its spread. It will come here and doom you and your men as well. It is but a matter of time. We are here to help. We need only your one man's aid to save everybody from this doom*."

Diplomacy +4


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

*Loricallior: Diplomacy Check 14+4=18, Success!*

The foreman stops chewing and looks hard for a moment at Loricallior. Then, he shakes his head and sighs. "Fine, if it will get you to stop talking my ear off about plagues..." He signals to the guard. "Go find Rhodam."

Ten minutes later, the guard returns with another man in tow. The newcomer is quite tall and thin, with a thick black beard and sharp eyes. "I'm Milon Rhodam, you were looking for me?" he asks in puzzlement.

"Make this quick, time's a wasting!" snaps Foreman Trookshavits as he returns to his plate of mutton


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 18, 2007)

Jebbo gives a sideways glare at the foreman, and softly mumbles, "So's that lovely figure a'yours." He then quickly smiles at Milon. "Why, we certainly were, sir! Y'see, we're a-lookin' for this here tree. S'posed t'be the oldest tree in the forest! 'Course, our Goodwood Tree back home was prob'ly older, as was m'granny, dusty old bird that she was... but, back to the point... We'll be needin' somethin' growin' on it for some sorta cure f'the Blackscour Taint. Y'wouldn't happen t'have the foggiest idear of where it might be?"

[sblock=OOC]OK, if he's cooperative, great. If not, I'll shoot for a Diplomacy check. Modifier is +6. Oh, and just so you know, I intended that little remark to be too quiet for the foreman to hear. [/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 18, 2007)

"Let's take this outside, shall we?  As Jebbo said, we're hoping you can help us.  We'll make it worth your while."

While holding the door for Hakkara, (and with his spear still in his other hand) Cyryn adds, "Besides, the smell of rancid pork is overpowering in here."

OOC:  Cyryn _isn't_ whispering the last.  And yes, I know he's eating mutton.


----------



## Insight (Jul 18, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> "Let's take this outside, shall we?  As Jebbo said, we're hoping you can help us.  We'll make it worth your while."
> 
> While holding the door for Hakkara, (and with his spear still in his other hand) Cyryn adds, "Besides, the smell of rancid pork is overpowering in here."




Hakkara smirks at Cyryn's comment, and continues through the doorway.  "I am perfectly capable of opening the door myself," she says as she passes Cyryn.  She then stops just past the door, half-turns towards Cyryn, then quietly, "Your gallantry does not go unnoticed, however."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hakkara smirks at Cyryn's comment, and continues through the doorway.  "I am perfectly capable of opening the door myself," she says as she passes Cyryn.  She then stops just past the door, half-turns towards Cyryn, then quietly, "Your gallantry does not go unnoticed, however."





"--And neither have your *'efforts'* Foreman. It is always good to know who is caring enough to be helpful in times of need...."  _and who is not._ Jared finishes silently as he abruptly turns and goes out the door behind the others.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 18, 2007)

Foreman Trookshavits snorts in disdain at the comments of Cyryn and Jared as the group exits the lumber camp's office. Milon follows the others to a more secluded spot outside the nearby bunkhouse, where he replies to Jebbo's request for aid.

"Did you say you know of a cure for the taint? I find that a little hard to believe, but I suppose anything is worth a try. You see, my little nephew has that damnable plague. I'll help you if I can.

"So, you need to find the oldest tree in the Darkmoon Vale, hmm? All right, sure. I know where it is. Up in the northern part, beyond the lake. Here, let me sketch a map for you."

Milon stoops down and, grabbing a wood chip laying on the ground, scratches a crude map in the dirt. "Make for this area. Trust me, you'll know the tree when you see it. It dwarfs all the other trees in the vale."

"I need to get back to work, but I wish you godspeed. I hope this concoction of yours really can cure the plague...I fear my nephew's life depends on it."

*OOC: Please review the map at the top of the thread, as it has been updated with the locations of the oldest tree in the forest, the hut of Ulizmila the witch, and the dwarven monastery. Between the help of Milon and Cyryn's gather info checks, all three locations are known to you now. *


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2007)

"*So it looks like we head north through the woods until we come upon the lake, circle around along the east until we come to that northern inlet point off to the west end of the lake then head north until we find the oldest tree in the land that dominates the landscape*." Loricallior smiles "*No problem*."


----------



## Insight (Jul 18, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*So it looks like we head north through the woods until we come upon the lake, circle around along the east until we come to that northern inlet point off to the west end of the lake then head north until we find the oldest tree in the land that dominates the landscape*." Loricallior smiles "*No problem*."




Hakkara looks aroound the lumber camp.  "Let us be going then," she says.  "I've had my fill of this place, and we now have somewhere to go.  The talk must stop.  It is time for action."


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 18, 2007)

Cyryn shakes the man's hand, "You have our thanks friend.  If your apothecary is right, you've put us on the road to finding ingredients she'll need to make a cure.  May the gods protect you and your family."


_OOC:  Cyryn attempts to use Sleight of Hand [+6] to slip 2 silvers and 1 gold to Milon without being noticed.  He whispers, "The twins for your help, the last for your nephew's family."_



Turning to regard the darkening sky, Cyryn says to Hakkara, "I'm eager to put this place behind us as well, but it will be dark soon.  We should find a place to camp, preferrably one that will let us see if anyone from the logging camp approaches."

Cyryn scans the area surrounding the logging camp, seeking a promising site.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 18, 2007)

"Fear not. We will get the ingredients and find a cure for your nephew. I am sure the Dawnflower has willed it so." Jared exclaims while arching an eyebrow at the exchange between Cyryn and the Woodsmen (Spot/Listen +3).  



> "I'm eager to put this place behind us as well, but it will be dark soon. We should find a place to camp, preferrably one that will let us see if anyone from the logging camp approaches."




"While I doubt we have little to fear from this lot other then foul manners, it is better safe then sorry. Are any among us skilled woodsm-- err people??" he asks while scanning the treeline.

Survival +5 for suitable spot?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*So it looks like we head north through the woods until we come upon the lake, circle around along the east until we come to that northern inlet point off to the west end of the lake then head north until we find the oldest tree in the land that dominates the landscape*." Loricallior smiles "*No problem*."



Milon nods in agreement with the elf's assessment. "Yep, that's about the right of it. I hope it's as easy as you say."



			
				Azgulor said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Cyryn attempts to use Sleight of Hand [+6] to slip 2 silvers and 1 gold to Milon without being noticed.  He whispers, "The twins for your help, the last for your nephew's family."_



*Cyryn: Sleight of Hand Check, 8+6=14*
Milon shakes Cyryn's hand, but looks a bit surprised when he feels the metal coins being pressed into his palm. With Cyryn's whispered explanation, the woodsman just nods. The look of gratitude in his eyes expresses his thanks wordlessly. He turns and walks away, leaving the party members to make their plans for the night.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Fear not. We will get the ingredients and find a cure for your nephew. I am sure the Dawnflower has willed it so." Jared exclaims while arching an eyebrow at the exchange between Cyryn and the Woodsmen (Spot/Listen +3).



*Jared: Spot Check, 11+3=14; Listen Check, 13+3=16*
*Cyryn's generosity does not go unnoticed by the observant priest.*



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> "While I doubt we have little to fear from this lot other then foul manners, it is better safe then sorry. Are any among us skilled woodsm-- err people??" he asks while scanning the treeline.
> 
> Survival +5 for suitable spot?



*Jared: Survival Check, 6+5=11*
Jared can't see a promising camp site from here, but it's hard to get a good measure of the forest from the lumber camp. It does seem clear that Foreman Trookshavits won't take well to squatters in the midst of his logging operation, so the party will likely need to move a ways into the forest to set up camp.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 19, 2007)

Jebbo nods in concurrence with Cyryn. "Yep, ah wouldn't be a-mindin' findin' a place t'hit the ol' hay. Ah'm no woodsman, though. Ah tend t'prefer a good bed 'n a warm hearth. But, s'long as we're a-lookin' f'this here tree, we might as well go lookin' f'camp in the same direction." Jebbo looks wistfully towards the trees. "Maybe start up a cracklin' fire, cook up some supper, tell a tale or two, and bed down f'the night. That'd be lovely. 'Specially the supper bit."


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> *Jared: Survival Check, 6+5=11*
> Jared can't see a promising camp site from here, but it's hard to get a good measure of the forest from the lumber camp. It does seem clear that Foreman Trookshavits won't take well to squatters in the midst of his logging operation, so the party will likely need to move a ways into the forest to set up camp.




[sblock=OOC]Hakkara has a +4 Survival if that helps at all.[/sblock]

Hakkara searches the surrounding area, her bow at the ready in case she spots any suitable game for supper.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

Eager to be away from the unfriendly atmosphere of the lumber camp, the party turns and makes its way into the forest of Darkmoon Vale.

At the outskirts, the trees are relatively sparse, with many stumps and the castoff debris of the logging operation littering the ground. The group presses on, eager to find a suitable campsite before the failing daylight is gone completely. The noises of the night wildlife...birds, insects, and other sounds (less easily identifiable) begin to echo all around as the party proceeds under the canopy of hardwood trees. 

*(Hakkara, Survival Check 6+4=10)*
At one point, Hakkara's keen eyes catch sight of a rabbit on the trail ahead in the gloaming, and the snap of her bowstring sings out. Her aim is true, and the shaft catches the hapless animal in the side, killing it instantly. The barbarian woman proudly claims her prize, pleased that not all of the evening's meal will have to consist of dry rations.

After a forty minutes of marching at a brisk pace, the adventurers come upon a promising, grassy clearing. It is now very nearly dark, and the group realizes the time has come to stop and make camp for the night. Hakkara's pony begins to graze contentedly, while everyone pitches in to help make camp.

Before long, Jebbo's hopes have been realized. A warm fire burns in a pit dug out in the center of the clearing, and Hakkara's rabbit roasts appetizingly on a spit. Tall darkwood, elm, and pine trees loom overhead, and the sounds of wildlife can be heard from all directions, but so far Darkmoon Vale seems peaceful and tranquil enough...not at all the haven of menace and doom spoken of by the townspeople of Falcon's Hollow.


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2007)

"Ahhh... tis much better to be here, in a natural place, than remaining one more day in the foul-smelling evil of your so-called civilization," Hakkara says, tending to the roasting rabbit.

"Still, we must be careful, as creatures who wish us to be their dinner may yet lurk in the foliage."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Ahhh... tis much better to be here, in a natural place, than remaining one more day in the foul-smelling evil of your so-called civilization," Hakkara says, tending to the roasting rabbit.
> 
> "Still, we must be careful, as creatures who wish us to be their dinner may yet lurk in the foliage."




"Speaking of dinner. I will try to see what I can forage to add to Hakkara's caught game. Mayhaps between the two of us we can limit our consumption of hardtack and jerky."

OOC: Take Ten survival for 15 to forage edible flora.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 19, 2007)

Cyryn's stomach growls as he eyes the spitted rabbit.  Regarding his companions, he says "We should decide on the watches.  I'll take one of the middle watches.  If I may, I'd suggest our elven friend take one as well."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Speaking of dinner. I will try to see what I can forage to add to Hakkara's caught game. Mayhaps between the two of us we can limit our consumption of hardtack and jerky."
> 
> OOC: Take Ten survival for 15 to forage edible flora.



*OOC: It's dark now, so Jared will need a light source if he wants to leave the campsite and look for food.*


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> *OOC: It's dark now, so Jared will need a light source if he wants to leave the campsite and look for food.*




OOC: How will that _everburning torch_ do then?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: How will that _everburning torch_ do then?



*OOC: Errrr...that will do quite well.

Sorry.  *


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

*Jared, Survival Check, 10+5=15*

Jared hoists aloft his everburning torch, and enters the thicker trees in hopes of finding something edible to supplement the roasting rabbit. After a while, his diligence pays off...he discovers some ripe, wild raspberries which he takes back to share with his companions.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> *Jared, Survival Check, 10+5=15*
> 
> Jared hoists aloft his everburning torch, and enters the thicker trees in hopes of finding something edible to supplement the roasting rabbit. After a while, his diligence pays off...he discovers some ripe, wild raspberries which he takes back to share with his companions.




After collecting the wild berries in his cloak he returns to the campsite.

"Dessert as they say...Is on me!" he announces to the group and starts passing out a handful of rasberries to everyone.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 20, 2007)

Jebbo, practically teary-eyed with happiness at the thought of fresh berries pops the fruits one by one into his mouth, savoring each one. "Ah say, ah haven't treated m'self t'fresh berries in a while! Mmm, too bad ah'm no baker - why, if me ol' mum was here, she'd be a-bakin' us the most mouth-waterin' berry 'n honey tart you'll ever taste!" Jebbo finishes the berries held in his hand, and gives a wide grin, exposing his now slightly pink teeth. "M'thanks t'you, Jared. An' t'you, too, Hakkara. Berries 'n rabbit... we're off to a good start!"

Jebbo leans towards the fire, enjoying its warmth and light in the twilight. "Hmm, as f'the matter o' watches, ah guess ah'll take whicheva watch is left, after the rest o' you decide!" Jebbo takes a deep whiff of the air, taking in the scent of the rabbit. "It's the least ah can do f'the lovely dinner 'n company!"

He leans back from the fire, and looks up at the stars. "Y'know, speakin' o' watchin', ah remember when me 'n m'pappy went campin' in some woods, just like these, one spring night 'bout thirty-one years ago..." A faraway look enters Jebbo's eyes as he begins his recount of the tale. "We'd both settled down f'the night, just after eatin' a big heapin' helpin' of fish stew, 'n right good it was, too! 'Course, ah always fall right asleep after a good supper, inherited that from m'pappy, so we were both out cold. 'Bout halfways through the night, m'pappy shook me awake. 'Wake up, m'boy, there's somethin' a rustlin' in the bushes over there!' he said t'me. Well, that sure got me on m'feet quick!" He chuckles briefly, then continues. "We both got mighty worried 'bout what it might be, since it sounded mighty big. So, we got the bright idear that we might get the element o' surprise on the beastie, 'n we both climbed into a tree carryin' our fishin' net. He says t'me, 'Jebbo, m'boy, when we try t'trap this beastie, if it don't work, ah want y'ta run fast as y'little legs can carry ya!' Ah was so scared 'n tremblin' so bad, the branch was shakin'! Musta shook somethin' loose, since before you could say Timber, the branch snapped 'n we both went tumblin' outta the tree like drunks outta doors! We scrambled to our feet, 'n just sat back down again t'laugh." Jebbo resumes his chuckling, face turning slightly red from a mixture of mirth and embarrassment. "Would you believe it, but it was nothin' but a family o' lil' ol' raccoons! They were just as surprised as we were, though I'm no judge o' raccoon-speak. On top o' that, while we were sittin' down a laughin', one o' their buddies snatched what was left o' our fish! Mighty fine trap THAT turned out to be! Least they ate well that night!" He smiles and shakes his head. "The moral o' this story bein', o' course, t'always watch out for 'n never trust raccoons. Ah've remembered that there lesson f'over thirty years, 'n you'd all do well t'do the same!"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

The normally taciturn cleric was rapt with attention as Jebbo spun his tale.
_What he lacks in elocution he more then makes up for in enthusiasm indeed._
When the Halfling was finished Jared joined in with a good belly laugh.

"Hahaha...Never trust a raccoon indeed...I shall remember that pearl of wisdom!"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2007)

"*A wonderful tale Jebbo*." The elf is quite pleased with the company and food and volunteers to take any night time watch as he understands the humans do not see so well in moonlight as other races. He will be happy to contribute stories about the golden tamarins of his native jungles, monkeys that are known for their tricks and antics similar to these forest raccoons. Though not as accomplished a story teller as Jebbo the elf readily joins in the friendly story telling with his own tales. Afterwards he will enter a mystical elven reverie, meditating and rejuvenating his spirit, performing many of the same functions that sleep performs for others. When awoken for his time at the watch he will draw his bow and take his place, alert for dangers of the night.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

After an evening spent getting to know one another over a good meal and storytelling, the group retires to get some sleep. Hakkara takes the first watch, before being relieved by Loricallior. Cyryn and Jebbo take their watches in turn, until Jared watches the sun come up with his morning prayers. Despite the thriving life in the Vale, thankfully, nothing threatening approaches the camp throughout this night.

The morning is clear and cool, and the party quickly breaks camp, eager to be on their way. The thought of more people dying from the blackscour taint on a daily basis spurs them on.

Hakkara, Loricallior and Jebbo confer briefly and use the sun to guide them northward toward the lake. The party sets out through the trees, moving as quickly as Jebbo's short legs and Jared's heavy armor will allow.

After an hours' journey, the party comes across an overgrown deer track that runs in the direction that they wish to go. Finding the progress somewhat easier this way, the party gives thanks for its good fortune, and presses on.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hakkara and Cyryn make successful Spot Checks*

After about forty-five minutes of pressing ahead along the deer path, Hakkara and Cyryn notice something unusual on the trail a few dozen yards ahead. What appears to be a dead rabbit is lying in the center of the leaf-strewn path, surrounded by a cloud of buzzing flies.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 20, 2007)

Cyryn wordlessley motions for the others to halt and signals for silence.  Nodding to Hakkara, he changes the grip on his spear so that it's ready to be thrown before examining the leaf-strewn path for a trap.  

OOC: If he finds signs of a trap, he begins scanning the forest for signs of hidden attackers.  If he sees no hint of a trap, he also tries to determine what killed the rabbit.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

Not seeing the rabbit yet, Jared simply did as Cyryn bade. Upon seeing the man change the grip on his spear, Jared readied his shield and morningstar as quietly as he could manage.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 21, 2007)

Jebbo notices the grim looks on the faces of his comrades and seeing the readied weapons, Jebbo quickly draws two daggers, pulling them out of his robe and establishing a grip with an elaborate twirl of the blades. He listens intently, trying to get a feel for the direction of any threats.

[sblock=OOC]OK, Jebbo will make a Listen check (modifier +1 [+2 racial, -1 Wis]) to see if he can get the general idea of where the nearest moving thing is. That way, if something comes barrelling out of the undergrowth at us, he'll be ready to attack with his daggers.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 21, 2007)

*Jebbo, Listen Check: 19+1=20*

Jebbo, seeing that something ahead may be amiss, perks up his ears. However, he hears only the chirp of birds and the breeze stirring in the leaves...nothing that seems threatening.

*Cyryn, Search Check: 20+3=23*

Cyryn crouches low, and begins to examine the path ahead suspiciously. His eyes dart to and fro, but he cannot see anything that looks amiss. Deciding to get a closer look at the dead rabbit, Cyryn creeps forward.

*Cyryn, Reflex Save: 14+5=19, Failed*

Suddenly, a well-camouflaged pit opens up beneath the rogue's feet! Despite Cyryn's careful search, he had not detected its presence. Cyryn tries to leap back, but is just a hair too late. He crashes down in a shower of leaves and dirt, landing painfully on his back in the bottom of the pit ten feet below.

*Cyryn takes 6 damage from the fall, leaving him with 1/7 hit points.*


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 21, 2007)

Cyryn fights to remain conscious and regain his breath.  Once he's able to draw a burning breath, he moans.  "#$#%.....Ow....damn blind fool...Aaahrg.  <gasp, gasp, gasp> Gods that hurts."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 21, 2007)

Jebbo darts forward to the edge of the pit, looking down at his fallen comrade. "Cyryn! Hold on, m'friend, we'll get you out o' there!" Jebbo turns to the others, his expression very troubled. "Ah don't think ah can pull 'im out o' there. Ah'll stand guard, 'case somebody tries t'hit us while we're gettin' 'im outta there!" Jebbo holds his daggers in the ready position, ready to take down anything that draws near in order to defend his friend.

[sblock=OOC]Ready action to throw a dagger at anything that approaches with a visible weapon (or claws, or teeth, etc.), as quickly as I possibly can.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 22, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo darts forward to the edge of the pit, looking down at his fallen comrade. "Cyryn! Hold on, m'friend, we'll get you out o' there!" Jebbo turns to the others, his expression very troubled. "Ah don't think ah can pull 'im out o' there. Ah'll stand guard, 'case somebody tries t'hit us while we're gettin' 'im outta there!" Jebbo holds his daggers in the ready position, ready to take down anything that draws near in order to defend his friend.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Ready action to throw a dagger at anything that approaches with a visible weapon (or claws, or teeth, etc.), as quickly as I possibly can.[/sblock]




"A crude hunter's trap! Meant for larger game. But it still may be an ambush. Those with ranged weapons stand guard with Jebbo. Who has a rope???"


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 22, 2007)

Fuming in disgust but still in too much pain to move, Cyryn can only nod at Jebbo.  As the halfling disappears from view he hears Jared's words.  Rolling his eyes (the only part of him that doesn't hurt at the moment), he whispers "If I'm the only one with a rope, I swear I'll pick the pocket of every last one of them."


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2007)

Hakkara tosses down a length of rope.  "Hurry, Cyryn, you blind fool," she says, driving the dagger in deeper.  "Enemies could be on us at any moment."

The barbarian, without waiting for Cyryn to climb the rope, ties the other end to a nearby tree and draws her greatsword.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 22, 2007)

Jared grabs ahold of the rope to help pull up his ally as Hakkara ties it.

"Is anything broken?" he asks the rogue.


OOC: Once he is up I will cast CLW 1d8+4


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 22, 2007)

Cyryn stands, grabs the rope and begins climbing.

"My pride for sure, priest.  Everything else hurts equally bad," he responds to Jared's question.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 22, 2007)

*Cyryn, Climb Check 2+3=5. Succeeds, thanks to the rope and pit wall.*

Cyryn drags himself to his feet, then grabs ahold of Hakkara's rope. He wants to black out from the pain, but somehow, excruciatingly, he braces his feet against the side of the pit and pulls himself up, hand over hand. He reaches the top after what seems like an eternity, pulls himself over the lip, and collapses to the ground.

*Jared casts Cure Light Wounds, healing 10 points of damage. Cyryn returns to a full 7/7 hp.*

Jared rushes over and quickly tends to Cyryn with the words of a healing prayer to Sarenrae. Cyryn feels the divine energy flow, as bruises, cuts, and cracked ribs all heal up. When Jared has finished, the half-elf feels as good as new. 

Meanwhile, the others all stand alertly, prepared to deal with any menace that arrives in response to the triggering of the pit trap...but no threat arises. Apparently, whomever set this trap is not currently in the vicinity.

*OOC: Ready to move on now? Please let me know if this trap has triggered a desire to change the party's travelling MO in any way.*


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> *OOC: Ready to move on now? Please let me know if this trap has triggered a desire to change the party's travelling MO in any way.*




OOC: Yeah, we're putting the Rogue out front.  Search check every 5ft til we get there.  Take 20 of course


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 23, 2007)

OOC:  Well, I will take point (for all the good it will do if my luck continues) barring any objections, but I will remember to say "I try to get a closer look from my current position" rather than moving in first.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 23, 2007)

With Cyryn feeling hale and hearty once again, thanks to the divine healing of Jared's goddess, the party prepares to move onward. It seems that the person or persons who set the pit trap will remain a mystery for the present.

The party sets out again into the trees, with watchful eyes and alert ears attuned to hidden dangers. Still, no further threats reveal themselves as the group makes good time under the leafy boughs. 

*Listen Check: Cyryn, Hakkara and Loricallior succeed. Jared and Jebbo fail.*

Around midday, the canopy of trees overhead begins to thin slightly, giving rise to hope that the group may be nearing the lake. Suddenly, Cyryn, Hakkara and Loricallior hear a faint sound carrying on the warm breeze. It sounds like the whimpering of an animal coming from a short distance ahead.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2007)

Loricallior tilts his head to the side at the sound trying to pinpoint a distance. Assuming everyone else hears it as well he says "*I'm not familiar with that type of animal, but it seems to be in distress."*


----------



## Insight (Jul 23, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Suddenly, Cyryn, Hakkara and Loricallior hear a faint sound carrying on the warm breeze. It sounds like the whimpering of an animal coming from a short distance ahead.




OOC: Can Hakkara recognize this sound using the Survival skill?

[sblock]
survival check (1d20+4=5) 
[/sblock]

LOL NM


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 23, 2007)

*OOC: Just in case it isn't obvious already....

Hakkara, Survival Check: FAILED!*

Loricallior judges the animal's cries to be coming from about 20 or 30 yards ahead.

Hakkara tries to determine whether can identify what type of animal may be making the sounds, but she doesn't recall ever having heard them before.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 24, 2007)

Jebbo's eyes widen as he hears Loricallior mention a distressed animal. "What's this? Animal in distress? Well, that won't do; no, that won't do at all. Ah think we should be a-checkin' it out. After all, if it sounds half-dead, y'don't have t'worry 'bout it makin' you wholly dead! At least, that's what m'grand-pappy told me. 'Course, he only had three fingers, poor ol' man... Still, ah think it's worth checkin' out. Which way, m'Elven friend?"

[sblock=OOC]OK, I assume that Loricallior will be willing to tell Jebbo where it's coming from. After that, Jebbo will be fairly eager to find out what's up, and naturally he'll be a little impulsive and go out first to see what it is. So, he's going to try to Move Silently (+3 modifier) to get a look, Hiding (+5 modifier) when he sees whatever it is, at least until the others catch up to him.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 24, 2007)

Still annoyed, frustrated, and somewhat exasperated, Cyryn throws up his hands.  "So now we're sisters of mercy for the animals of this forest?  Maybe everyone's stomach is still full but last night we were glad for Hakkara hunting game.  Since it's in our path anyway, let's check it out, but if it's bigger than a rabbit, I say we leave it alone or put it out of its misery."


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Still annoyed, frustrated, and somewhat exasperated, Cyryn throws up his hands.  "So now we're sisters of mercy for the animals of this forest?  Maybe everyone's stomach is still full but last night we were glad for Hakkara hunting game.  Since it's in our path anyway, let's check it out, but if it's bigger than a rabbit, I say we leave it alone or put it out of its misery."




Hakkara, drawing her bow, nods at Cyryn's suggestion.  "Point me in the direction of the animal call and I'll end this discussion."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 24, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hakkara, drawing her bow, nods at Cyryn's suggestion.  "Point me in the direction of the animal call and I'll end this discussion."




Once he realizes what everyone is talking about Jared speaks; "Let us be logical about this...Someone dug that pit and laid the bait. I doubt a human hunter would be this far away from civilization, and elves employ bows not crude pitfalls and rotting bait. This smells of a trap! Some of us should approach very loudly while the others circle around, thier sound concealed by our brazeness. We could ignore this, but if there is someone or someTHING out there wishing us harm, we should deal with it before it catches us unawares."


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Once he realizes what everyone is talking about Jared speaks; "Let us be logical about this...Someone dug that pit and laid the bait. I doubt a human hunter would be this far away from civilization, and elves employ bows not crude pitfalls and rotting bait. This smells of a trap! Some of us should approach very loudly while the others circle around, thier sound concealed by our brazeness. We could ignore this, but if there is someone or someTHING out there wishing us harm, we should deal with it before it catches us unawares."




"Yes, I am familiar with this tactic," Hakkara replies.  "Since I am better suited to dealing with our friend up close, I shall serve as the bait.  The rest of you hide somewhere.  I will drive the hunter towards you."

Hakkara puts her bow away and draws her sword.  "I didn't get a good sense of where our friend may be.  Can someone point me in the right direction?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2007)

Loricallior points forward "*Twenty or thirty yards. I will move to flank as well*."

ooc. Move silent and hide +4 each as Loricallior moves forward and to the right.


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior points forward "*Twenty or thirty yards. I will move to flank as well*."




"Very well," Hakkara replies, moving _not silently and not hiding_ in the direction indicated.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jebbo, Move Silently: 5+3=8
Jebbo, Hide: 19+5=24
Loricallior, Move Silently: 11+4=15
Loricallior, Hide: 19+4=23*

After conferring and agreeing upon a plan, the party splits up to investigate the animal's plaintive cries from up ahead. Jebbo and Loricallior slip into the woods to the left and right, repsectively. Jebbo makes a bit more noise than he might like, as he trods upon some dry brush, but within moments both elf and halfling have disappeared from plain view.

Hakkara plows ahead toward the sound of the animal in distress, heedless of any attempt at discretion. Moments later, she emerges from the edge of the treeline, and sees the blue water of the lake glinting in the noon sun. Not far from the edge of the forest-shrouded lake, a fox with large ears and bright orange fur lies bleeding, its hindquarters caught fully in the jaws of a crude iron trap.

*OOC: Presumably, Jebbo and Loricallior will find vantage points amongst the trees from which they can see Hakkara and the fox in the trap, so Nazhkandrias and Voadam, you can post accordingly. I'm not sure whether Jared and Cyryn wanted to take the stealthy route or the direct route with Hakkara, so just let me know.*


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 24, 2007)

Cyryn slides into trees left (10') of Hakkara and attempts to parallel her path while remaining concealed.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cyryn, Move Silently: 3+6=9
Cyryn, Hide: 16+6=22*

As Cyryn melds into the trees after Jebbo and Loricallior, a dead branch cracks under his heel with a loud 'snap.' Hoping he hasn't given away his presence to any onlookers, he peers out towards the lake to see what Hakkara will do.


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Hakkara plows ahead toward the sound of the animal in distress, heedless of any attempt at discretion. Moments later, she emerges from the edge of the treeline, and sees the blue water of the lake glinting in the noon sun. Not far from the edge of the forest-shrouded lake, a fox with large ears and bright orange fur lies bleeding, its hindquarters caught fully in the jaws of a crude iron trap.




Hakkara frowns at the sight of the poor, tortured animal.  She approaches, examining the trap to find a way to free the fox, if possible.  If that's not possible, Hakkara will put the creature out of its misery.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 25, 2007)

Jebbo looks around, trying to spot a good vantage point to see and cover Hakkara from, and he sees a likely candidate - a tree. He looks up it, and steels himself for the climb, loosening the straps on his crossbow. He grits his teeth and rubs his hands together. "Ain't nobody gonna try t'hurt somebody tryin' t'help somebody else, 'least not on my watch."

[sblock=OOC]I assume that the best vantage point (and high ground) would be in a tree. So, I'd like to try shimmying up the tree (Climb +2) until I can get a decent view of Hakkara. If ANYTHING moves to attack her, I try to shoot it as soon as I can (ex. something draws a sword and runs towards her). With a little luck, Hakkara will move and I won't have to shoot into melee, but if I do, then I will. Spot check, of course, to see if anything tries to sneak towards her (Spot -1).[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Very well," Hakkara replies, moving _not silently and not hiding_ in the direction indicated.




Not being particularly stealthy, Jared follows Hakkara making no effort to move quietly, indeed he steps on any sticks he can to cover his allies' movements.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hakkara frowns at the sight of the poor, tortured animal.  She approaches, examining the trap to find away to free the fox, if possible.  If that's not possible, Hakkara will put the creature out of its misery.




Jared waits some 10 to 20 feet away from the Barbarianess.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 25, 2007)

*Jebbo, Climb: 6+2=8, Failed*

Jebbo tries to scramble up into the boughs of a nearby darkwood tree, but can't get a good grip on the rough bark. He slides back down to the ground roughly, contenting himself to peer out toward his companions for now. Cyryn and Loricallior, from their separate vantages, do the same.

Out in the open, with Jared standing nearby, Hakkara bends down to examine the poor fox in the trap. The beast looks up at her with forlorn eyes, making no effort to stop her from getting near.

*Hakkara, Strength Check: 4+2=6, Failed*

Hakkara grips the jaws of the iron trap in both hands, attempting to free the injured animal. Unfortrunately, her hand slips, preventing her from getting a good grip. The fox whimpers softly as it remains clamped firmly in the trap. Hakkara is pretty sure that with further efforts, she could pry the trap open and free the fox.

*Hakkara, Spot: 11+0=11, Failed
Jared, Spot: 8+3=11, Failed
Jebbo, Spot: 5-1=4, Failed
Loricallior, Spot: 1+7=8, Failed
Cyryn, Spot: 11+5=16, Failed*

*Combat: Surprise Round!*

Suddenly, Hakkara feels something whiz by her shoulder. Startled, she turns to see that an arrow has embedded itself in the grass to her right. Someone is attacking from the cover of the trees! *(Unknown attacker makes ranged attack with bow, misses)*

*End Surprise Round*

Initiative, Round 1

18: Hakkara
17: Jared
10: Cyryn

8: Crows x2
8: Hobgoblin Hunter

7: Jebbo
5: Loricallior

*OOC: Alright, some action! Remember, no one has spotted the attacker yet. I'd like to try something to help streamline combat. I will ask for your combat actions in groups, and then resolve those actions in the order they are posted. For this specific combat, Group 1 consists of Hakkara, Jared, and Cyryn. I will resolve the actions of those three characters in whatever order they come in, then the enemy will act, then Jebbo and Loricallior in whatever order they come in. This should help move things along more quickly, I hope. Please let me know if you have any questions about this way of doing things.*


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2007)

EDIT: I was working on this while you posted that Hakkara already saw the bad guy   

Hakkara, spotting the villain, charges forward, leaping towards the hunter's stand.

[sblock=Hakkara Round 1]
*Hakkara Enters Whirling Frenzy*: Str bonus to +4, +2 dodge bonus to AC (18 with shield, 17 2H), +2 bonus to Reflex saves (total +3), 1 extra attack per round (-2 to all attacks).
*Full-Round Action - Hakkara Runs and Jumps onto Hunter's Stand*: Jump Check (1d20+12=27) - that's enough to clear 6ft + 8ft reach, so she should be able to grab the edge of the hunter's stand and pull herself up next round with a move action.[/sblock]

EDIT AGAIN: Fixed to adjust for the hunter's stand's height.  Since Hakkara can't jump and charge, she will run to the stand and jump.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hakkara looks in the direction of the arrow's trajectory to get a look at the ranged attacker.



*Hakkara, Spot: 20+0=20, Success!*

Shading her eyes against the sun, Hakkara looks back to the treeline from where the arrow emerged. She sees a hunter's stand concealed in a large tree about fifty feet away. A human-sized figure crouches in the stand with a bow.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 25, 2007)

Cyryn scans the trees in the area where he thinks the arrow came from.

Cyryn whispers to himself, "Where are you you bastard?"

OOC: If successful in spotting the archer, Cyryn will next try to pick a course towards him that allows him to remain under cover.  If no such path exists, I'll have to rethink my next move.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> EDIT: I was working on this while you posted that Hakkara already saw the bad guy
> 
> Hakkara, spotting the villain, grips her bastard sword with one hand, her shield in the other, and charges her foe, sword whirling.
> 
> ...




Jared not yet seeing thier foe trusted the keen eyesight of his ally and follows the warrior woman into the foliage.

OOC: Follow Hakkara,  attack an enemy if possible. If not, Jared just tries to keep up.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 25, 2007)

OOC: Insight, just in case there was any confusion...the figure Hakkara sees in the trees is in a hunter's stand, which is elevated off the ground. This will make her charge action problematic. Please revise if you wish...


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> OOC: Insight, just in case there was any confusion...the figure Hakkara sees in the trees is in a hunter's stand, which is elevated off the ground. This will make her charge action problematic. Please revise if you wish...




OOC: Asking for once Jared sees, how far up is the stand?


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Asking for once Jared sees, how far up is the stand?




Same here.  How high up is it?  Could Hakkara jump to it, or would she need to climb?  I'll edit my action as soon as you give us that info.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 26, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Same here.  How high up is it?  Could Hakkara jump to it, or would she need to climb?  I'll edit my action as soon as you give us that info.



OOC: The hunter's stand is 10 feet off the ground.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> OOC: The hunter's stand is 10 feet off the ground.




K, I've edited Hakkara's action for the round.  See above.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 27, 2007)

Having made visual contact with the assailant who fired upon her, Hakkara is off like a shot, her powerful legs propelling her across the grassy lakeshore and into the border of the trees. Without hesitation, she leaps up to the edge of the hunter's stand in the trees, grasping the edge in both hands. *(Full round action to run to the tree with the hunter's stand, and a very successful Jump check of 27 to leap to the stand.)*

Jared follows after his barbarian companion, though he struggles to keep up in his heavy armor. As he approaches the trees, he sees Hakkara leap up to grab ahold of the edge of a hunter's stand ten feet up in the tree. *(Jared takes a full round action for a double move.)*

From his vantage, Cyryn sees Hakkara and Jared run quickly toward the trees, but he can't make out what they're running towards. *(Cyryn Spot Check, 8+5=13, just failed. Azgulor, let me know what you want Cyryn to do...he could follow Hakkara and Jared in the general direction they went.)*


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 27, 2007)

Cyryn sprints through the trees on a route paralleling Hakkara and Jared.


OOC:  Double move if required.  Using the trees for concealment.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 27, 2007)

Jared yells out "Sniper here in the trees! Dont know if there is more!"

ooc how far away is Jared now?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 27, 2007)

Cyryn begins a mad dash of his own through the trees, trying to find a course which parallels that of Hakkara and Jared. He stops short upon seeing Hakkara hanging from a hunter's stand. *(Double move for Cyryn this turn. Cyryn and Jared are both now within 10 feet of the hunter's stand.)*

Suddenly, a pair of large, dark birds launch themselves from the branches of the hunter's tree, where they had perched unnoticed. They appear to be over-large rooks, albeit with jagged beaks and oily, unkempt feathers. Cawing loudly, both flap in and rake Hakkara's arms and face with their talons, painfully drawing blood. Hanging from the hunter's stand, Hakkara can do little to defend herself. *(Both crows attack and hit for 1 damage each. Hakkara drops to 12/14 hp.)*

Meanwhile, the humanoid figure on the hunter's platform leaps off the opposite edge, to the ground below. Jared and Cyryn both get a good view of the hunter, and can see now that he is a hobgoblin with grayish skin, armed with a shortbow and longsword. The hobgoblin cries out in pain as he lands, twisting one leg awkwardly. Despite the obvious pain, the hobgoblin limps away into the deeper woods, away from the intruding adventurers.

*OOC: Okay, Loricallior and Jebbo are up next!*


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Suddenly, a pair of large, dark birds launch themselves from the branches of the hunter's tree, where they had perched unnoticed. They appear to be over-large rooks, albeit with jagged beaks and oily, unkempt feathers. Cawing loudly, both flap in and rake Hakkara's arms and face with their talons, painfully drawing blood. Hanging from the hunter's stand, Hakkara can do little to defend herself. *(Both crows attack and hit for 1 damage each. Hakkara drops to 12/14 hp.)*
> 
> Meanwhile, the humanoid figure on the hunter's platform leaps off the opposite edge, to the ground below. Jared and Cyryn both get a good view of the hunter, and can see now that he is a hobgoblin with grayish skin, armed with a shortbow and longsword. The hobgoblin cries out in pain as he lands, twisting one leg awkwardly. Despite the obvious pain, the hobgoblin limps away into the deeper woods, away from the intruding adventurers.




Hakkara jumps down and gives chase to the hobgoblin.
[sblock=Hakkara Round 2]
I don't know exactly how this will work, but I think Hakkara should be able to swing from the hunter's stand and jump in the direction the hunter ran.
*Move Action - Jump Check*: Jump Check (1d20+12=16) 
*Move Action - Chase Hunter 40ft*
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2007)

Loricallior breaks cover and rushes towards the hobgoblin. He shouts "*Deixar cair suas armas e rendê-las! Apressar-se, antes que você perca sua cabeça devido a suas ações do tolo. "** Drawing on his mastery of dragonfire a blast of flames streaks from the elf to strike one of the oily birds as the elf rushes past.

move 30' blast dragonfire in a 30' line to catch a bird or two (which are hopefully quite flammable) but not Hakara. 1d6 fire damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half.

* Goblin tongue [SBLOCK] "Drop your weapons and surrender! Hurry, before you lose your head due to your fool actions."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 27, 2007)

Cyryn skids to a stop, draws back, and hurls his spear at the hobgoblin.

OOC: This assumes the hobgoblin has a head start on Hakkara.  Cyryn does not intend to throw into a melee.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Where is Jebbo in relation to the Hobgoblin? How many feet away am I, and do I have a clear line of fire? I'll put up my actions as soon as these two questions are answered.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn skids to a stop, draws back, and hurls his spear at the hobgoblin.
> 
> OOC: This assumes the hobgoblin has a head start on Hakkara.  Cyryn does not intend to throw into a melee.




I think the hunter would have a tiny headstart if any.  He jumped from practically the same place as Hakkara, and she has a 40ft move (which I doubt he has).

In any event, Hakkara continues to chase the jerk until she can take a swing at him.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 27, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Where is Jebbo in relation to the Hobgoblin? How many feet away am I, and do I have a clear line of fire? I'll put up my actions as soon as these two questions are answered.[/sblock]



OOC: Nazhkandrias, Jebbo is about 50 feet away from the action, and he doesn't have a clear line of sight, thanks to the trees. With a standard move action, however, he could get close enough to make a relatively clear ranged attack.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hakkara jumps down and gives chase to the hobgoblin.
> [sblock=Hakkara Round 2]
> I don't know exactly how this will work, but I think Hakkara should be able to swing from the hunter's stand and jump in the direction the hunter ran.
> *Move Action - Jump Check*: Jump Check (1d20+12=16)
> ...





After Hakkara leaps free from the Crows Jared intones the fiery power of his patron and shoots a gout of flame at the birds.

OOC: Cast Burning Hands on Birds. Move action if needed to get all birds and/or NOT get any allies within the AoE.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 28, 2007)

Jebbo, hearing the commotion, quickly moves as fast as his little legs can carry him to get a clear view of the action. Seeing the archer fleeing from the others and gaining distance, he slams a bolt into his crossbow, kicking back the reload mechanism. "Sorry, m'friend, nothin' personal, but y'shouldn't've tried anything in th'first place..." He trains his aim on the back of the archer, waiting for the perfect shot...

[sblock=OOC]Jebbo, Round 1
OK, I don't think I'll be able to keep up with this guy, so here's my actions...
MOVE ACTION - Standard 20 ft. move to get line of sight.
MOVE ACTION - Reload light crossbow (already drawn from when I was prepared to snipe out around the fox, but didn't have time to preemptively reload it).

NEXT ROUND
Well, it should be obvious - I'll fire at the archer with the crossbow, ignoring range increment penalties if he runs out of my 80-foot range. After firing, I'll take a move action to get closer. HOWEVER, if Hakkara engages in melee before I fire, I won't take my shot (it's not in Jebbo's nature to put his friends in harm's way), and I will instead take a full-round run action to close distance (to melee range, flanking if possible), since I doubt that a double move will do it.

I think that if Hakkara catches up with this guy, he'll probably stop running and fight, so I won't need to worry about my accursed small move speed. But man, oh man, I can't wait until I get Quick Draw...[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 31, 2007)

Loricallior rushes forward through the trees, and emerges to see the two ugly birds harrying Hakkara as she dangles at the edge of the hunter's platform. His words of warning to the fleeing hobgoblin go unheeded, but the fiery gout that blasts forth from his mouth is not so easily ignored. One of the crows has its tail singed by the flames, and it gives a loud, angry caw in response. *(Loricallior moves 30', then breathes fire. The line can only hit one of the crows. The crow makes its Reflex save, takes 1 damage.)*

Jebbo also approaches from his point of concealment. Taking stock of the situation, he loads a bolt into his crossbow, hoping to be able to bring it to bear before the group's quarry escapes. *(Jebbo moves 20', loads crossbow.)*

*END ROUND 1, BEGIN ROUND 2*

Eager to be free of the circling crows and their painful talons, Hakkara takes a swinging leap from the hunter's stand, landing gracefully on her feet. With no hesitation, she is off like a shot, chasing after the fleeing hobgoblin. The hunter is limping noticeably, having hurt himself in his panicked attempt to escape, and Hakkara closes on him easily enough. It seems clear that the hobgoblin will not be able to outrun the fleet-footed barbarian. *(Hakkara makes a successful Jump check to leap from the platform, then move action to catch up to the hobgoblin.)*

Jared, with Hakkara no longer in the line of fire, intones the words of a spell, and unleashes a cone of bright flames from the tips of his fingers. Both of the crows are caught in the flames, and caw raucously as their feathers burn. Still, both of the obnoxious birds continue to flap around, clinging to life. *(Jared moves, casts Burning Hands. The first crow, already burned by Loricallior, makes REF save, takes 2 damage. It looks to be in pretty bad shape now. The second crow fails its REF save, takes 2 damage.)*

Status Summary:

18: Hakkara, 12/14 hp
17: Jared
10: Cyryn

8: 2 Crows (-3 hp) (-2 hp)
8: Hobgoblin Hunter (-5 hp)

7: Jebbo
5: Loricallior

*OOC: Azgulor, Cyryn is up next. Hakkara is adjacent to the hobgoblin now, so I'll let you change Cyryn's action so he won't be throwing his spear into melee. He could close to melee in one standard action if you want him to.*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2007)

Loricallior shouts out again to the hobgoblin "*Rapidamente, deixar cair suas armas e chamada fora de seus pássaros antes que esteja demasiado atrasada. Você não pode estar de encontro à mágica da lâmina e do fogo do dragon*."

[sblock]"Quickly, drop your weapons and call off your birds before it is too late. You cannot stand against blade and dragon fire magic."[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 31, 2007)

Cursing, Cyryn sprints to Hakkara's side.

OOC: Cyryn will run (x3 or x4 speed as necessary) to either 1) close the gap and aid Hakkara or (preferrably) 2) cut the hobgoblin off so that either he or Hakkara can flank him.


----------



## Insight (Aug 1, 2007)

Angered, Hakkara tosses her shield aside, gripping her blade with both hands, teeth clenched, ready to finish the hunter.

[sblock=Hakkara, Round 3]
Hakkara dumps her shield and switches to 2H grip.
*Free Action - Hakkara Dumps Shield*

Two attacks on the hunter, Power Attack for -1 ea.
*Full-Round Action - Melee Attacks (Bastard Sword)*: melee attack (bastard sword) (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=3) 

I'm guessing those both miss.

Finally, take a 5ft step to get in the hunter's way should he make a run for it (obviously, without a map, I'll defer to your judgment to figure out what that might be).
*Free Action - 5ft Step*
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

Jared allows himself a brief smile of pleasure as he singes the birdies' feathers  then grimaces in disappointment to see that they weathered his assault. 
Sighing he frees his morningstar from his belt and bashes the first crow that comes at him.

OOC: Move action to draw morningstar, standard action to attack a bird


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

Cyryn sprints off after Hakkara and the wounded hobgoblin, and quickly closes upon the barbarian and her quarry. He hoists his spear, ready to harry the hobgoblin, should Hakkara get the opportunity to strike. *(Cyryn moves adjacent to the hobgoblin and Hakkara with a standard move, readies Aid Another to assist Hakkara with an attack...I think I read that correctly, Azgulor. Let me know if that's not what you intended.)*

The lame hobgoblin, sensing that he will not be able to outrun his pursuers, whirls on Hakkara with his longsword, uttering a filthy goblin curse. His off-balance sword stroke comes nowhere near the mark, however. The hunter pays no heed to Loricallior's second warning, and it appears that he will not come quietly. *(Hobgoblin hunter draws longsword, attacks Hakkara, Misses.)*

The razor-beaked crows, cawing noisily, swoop down to assault Loricallior and Jared. Loricallior ducks beneath one crow's sharp talons, but the second bird finds an opening in Jared's armor, slashing the priest painfully. *(First crow flies down and attacks Loricallior, misses. Second crow flies down and attacks Jared, hits for 1 damage. Jared falls to 8/9hp.) *

*OOC: Up next, Loricallior and Jebbo. As always those of you to follow at the top of round 3 can go ahead and post actions early...actually, that's always the case for any of you. If you want to give an early preview of your intended actions, it helps move things along, so go for it! *


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 3, 2007)

Jebbo sighs as Hakkara and Cyryn close with the Hobgoblin. He lowers his crossbow, and quietly says, "Nah, that won't do, that won't do t'all." Hearing the loud screeching of the crows, his gaze and aim dart over to the source of the commotion. Seeing his comrades in danger, Jebbo trains his aim on the squawking birds. "Well, that won't do, neither!"

[sblock=OOC]Where is Jebbo in relation to the crows? I really don't see him shooting or throwing into melee, and Hakkara already has a flanking partner, who can dish out sneak attack damage, as well. The Hobbo should go down quick, but there's no need to fire any more spells at the crows, so I'll take them down. Are either of them engaged in melee? My next round might look like this...

IF Jebbo has line of sight to crows, THEN...
STANDARD ACTION to fire light crossbow at either crow (whichever one is closer and NOT engaged in melee).
MOVE ACTION to reload crossbow for subsequent shot

IF Jebbo does NOT have line of sight to crows, THEN...
MOVE ACTION to take standard move to get clear shot.
STANDARD ACTION to fire light crossbow (as specified above).

IF BOTH crows are engaged in melee, then I'll do whatever it takes to close distance. If a standard move will do it, then I'll draw my daggers and prepare to attack. If it needs a double move or a run, then so be it. Gotta protect the casters, right? 

I think that this fight will be over soon anyway, so when the Hobbo and crows are dead, then I might as well cast detect magic on any weapons that the Hobbo is carrying, to see if anything is worth taking.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 3, 2007)

OOC: Same as Post #167 Attack a bird with Morningstar


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 4, 2007)

Jebbo sees that all of the enemies are in close proximity to his companions. Not wanting to risk any of his allies with an errant crossbow bolt, he instead draws his daggers and moves next to Loricallior, ready to slash at the flapping crow. *(Jebbo drops his crossbow, draws his daggers, and moves adjacent to Loricallior. He'll be able to make a melee attack against the crow next round.)*

*OOC: We just need a move for Loricallior to complete round 2. I'll give Voadam a bit more time, but I'm prepared to NPC an action if need be.*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2007)

Loricallior draws upon his wild elven magic and a jet of flames blasts out at the more heavily wounded crow. 

30' blast dragonfire in a 30' line to catch the bird. 1d6 fire damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 9, 2007)

Loricallior draws upon his wild elven magic and a jet of flames blasts out at the more heavily wounded crow. The feral bird tries to evade the scorching flame, but just enough catches the crow to send it spiraling to the ground where its charred body lies unmoving. (Crow succeeds on REF save, takes 1 point of damage, killing it.)

*END ROUND 2*

Status Summary:

18: Hakkara, 12/14 hp
17: Jared, 8/9 hp
10: Cyryn

8: 2 Crows (-4 hp, dead) (-2 hp)
8: Hobgoblin Hunter (-5 hp)

7: Jebbo
5: Loricallior

*OOC: Hang tight, all, round 3 is forthcoming!*


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 10, 2007)

*OOC: Azgulor, I didn't see actions for Cyryn for Round 3 posted, so I'm going to NPC an attack from him.*

*COMBAT ROUND 3*

Angered, Hakkara tosses her shield aside, gripping her blade with both hands, teeth clenched, ready to finish the hunter. Her bastard sword cleaves the air in wild arcs, but in her zeal, Hakkara's aim is off target. *(Hakkara drops her shield, makes two attacks that both miss, takes a 5' step...she now flanks the hobgoblin with Cyryn.)*

Jared allows himself a brief smile of pleasure as he singes the birdies' feathers then grimaces in disappointment to see that they weathered his assault. Sighing, he frees his morningstar from his belt and bashes the remaining crow. The priest's aim is true, and the crow is pulped in midair with a strong swing of Jared's arm. *(Jared attacks, rolls 20, Crit not confirmed. Morningstar deals 7 damage, killing the crow easily.)*

Cyryn frees his shortsword, hoping to use his position behind the hobgoblin to end the conflict decisively. Unfortunately, the hobgoblin sidesteps the rogue's lunging blade at the last moment. *(Cyryn, flanking, attacks hobgoblin with short sword, but misses.)*

The gray-skinned hobgoblin, desperation in his eyes, slashes wildly at Hakkara with his longsword, but doesn't come close to the bobbing and weaving barbarian. *(Hobgoblin attacks Hakkara with longsword, misses.)*

*OOC: Okay, we need actions for Jebbo and Loricallior to conclude Round 3. Either PC could close to melee the hobgoblin with a standard action.*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2007)

Loricallior maneuvers to a position where he has a clear shot at the hobgoblin and then once again a blast of dragonfire scorches out at the elf's command. The magical fire streaks ahead between his companion's positions to strike only his intended target.

move to position but does not close for melee. Ranged jet form of breath attack.


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2007)

Seeing her enemy distracted, Hakkara unleashes her barbarian ferocity at the hobgoblin, swinging her great blade with abandon.

[sblock=Hakkara, Round 4]
Hakkara attacks twice using her bastard sword.
*Full-Round Action - Melee (Bastard Sword)*: melee attack (bastard sword) (1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=25) 
*To Confirm Crit*: to confirm crit (1d20+5=24) 
*Damage Rolls (if necessary)*: damage rolls (1d10+6=13, 1d10+6=7, 1d10+6=8)  [/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 10, 2007)

Loricallior maneuvers to a position where he has a clear shot at the hobgoblin and then once again a blast of dragonfire scorches out at the elf's command. The magical fire streaks ahead between his companion's positions to strike only his intended target. The hobgoblin cannot react in time, and screams as the the adept's fiery breath covers him. His dark gray hair smoldering, the hobgoblin collapses to the ground and lies unmoving. *(Loricallior breathes fire, hobgoblin fails his REF save, and takes 5 damage. At -10 hit points, he's down for the count!)*

*END COMBAT*

*Final Status: Hakkara 12/14 hp, Jared 8/9 hp. All others unharmed.

OOC: Shame to waste those terrific rolls, Insight, eh? Ah, well, victory is victory. Well done! What would you like to do in the aftermath of the fight? Don't forget, in addition to the slain hobgoblin and crows, that fox is still caught in the trap, too.*


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

Jared approaches the trap.
"There there little one. Jared will take care of you."

OOC: attempt to free the fox (survival?) and I will cast Cure Minor on it.
Then a Cure Minor on myself.


----------



## Insight (Aug 11, 2007)

Hakkara will assist with freeing the trapped fox.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 11, 2007)

With a wary eye at the jungle elf, Cyryn sheathes his sword and then nods to his companion in respect.  Cyryn bats out the few remaining smoldering flames on the dead hobgoblin and then begins searching the body.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 11, 2007)

With the moment of conflict passed, Hakkara and Jared turn back to the pitiful fox whose plaintive cries began the whole encounter. The animal has a distinctive appearance, with large ears and wispy patches of flame-colored fur around its paws. The jaws of the steel trap are strong, but with teamwork (Jared calming the animal, and Hakkara applying her muscle to the trap's jaws), the animal is soon free. Jared utters a prayer to Sarenrae, and the minor curative magic helps staunch the fox's bleeding. Although its blood loss has stopped, the fox still limps. It seems clear that the animal will need to be nursed back to help over a period of time to make a full recovery.

Meanwhile, Cyryn, after making sure all the flames from Loricallior's breath attack are out, turns the hobgoblin over to search the body. Cyryn can't help but notice the gray-skinned hunter has a prodigious cleft palate, marking him as one truly ugly brute. A search turns up the hobgoblin's longsword and shortbow, as well as a suit of studded leather armor, and a light shield. All of the gear appears to have been well cared for.

*OOC: I leave it to you whether anyone wished to take the fox along and try to nurse it back to full health. Also, if anyone wishes to claim any of the hobgoblin's equipment, please say so. For any loot that remains unclaimed, I will assume that you wish to sell it when you return to the town. The standard rate for selling loot is 50 percent of PHB value, to be divided equally among the PCs. Let me know what else you want to do here, and when ready, I'll advance you onwards.*


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 11, 2007)

Jebbo walks up to the fox, tears welling up in his eyes. "Poor l'il critter... Y'know, I was never a good hunter, couldn't bear t'harm somethin' that'd done me no wrong. Would y'all mind if I brought the l'il critter along with me, least 'till he gets better? He can ride along on m'shoulder, I don't mind t'all!" Jebbo squats down, giving the injured fox a warm smile. Without even waiting for an answer, he gingerly picks up the fox and holds it in his arms. "Cute l'il fella! I was never good with namin' names... Anybody got any idears f'names f'the l'il critter?"

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, that's Jebbo's nature for you. He'd probably say that a baby Carrion Crawler was cute... I guess he has a soft spot for animals.  Oh, and I'll cast a quick Detect Magic on the gear, to see if any of it's magic. You never know, right? I'll leave it up to you guys if we load it onto the horse or not.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 11, 2007)

Jebbo, the fox perched contentedly on his shoulder, intones the words to a detect magic incantation, but none of the hobgoblin's gear radiates as magical.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 11, 2007)

"I'll say this for you, you're one ugly bastard,"Cyryn says to the corpse as he pats down the body in search of belt pouch or purse concealed in hobgoblin's clothing.

Moving to pat down the hobgoblins lower legs in search of a hidden blade or loose coin or two stuffed into his shoe, he glances over to his companions huddled around the injured fox.  Shaking his head in bewilderment, he mutters "You'd think they found a babe in the woods.  Last night they'd have named him Dinner."

Finding no coin on the hobgoblin, Cyryn drops the foot he's holding in disgust.  Shouldering the hobgoblin's bow and arrows, Cyryn peers in the direction the goblinoid tried to flee.

Turning to his companions as Jebbo approaches, Cyryn says "If you ladies are done petting your new friend, does anyone know how to track?  He might have been heading in that direction for a reason.  Like to find some friends maybe.  Or a camp where he's stashed his ill gotten gains.  Who knows, maybe he's got a whole litter of kittens tucked away for his next trap.  We could free them and then train them to attack crows for us."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 12, 2007)

Jebbo's eyes light up as he gives a wide grin to Cyryn. "Say now... trainin' the l'il critters t'fight birdies, now THERE'S an idear! Good thinkin', Cyryn! As f'findin' the brute's camp, d'we have the time? The longer we dilly-dally about, the more people meet a narsty end... but, if'n it ain't TOO far away, might be worth a shot!"

[sblock=OOC]Is he sarcastic or just oblivious? I'll let you be the judge of that. [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2007)

"I believe this was nothing more than a diversion," Hakkara says.  She starts again down the path the group had originally taken.  "We've no more time to waste on diversions.  We have a village to save, don't we?"


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 12, 2007)

Hakkara's comment catches Cyryn before he can respond to Jebbo's retort.  Closing his mouth and dropping his upraised arm (which was still pointed in the direction the hobgoblin attempted to flee) he begins striding back towards the path the party had been following.

"Says the woman who almost got an arrow through her skull for trying to free a fox!" he mutters.  Stopping and turning back to Jebbo, Cyryn smiles "Name him Foolsbait.  Maybe Desna will bless our group of fools."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 12, 2007)

Jebbo, hearing Cyryn's suggestion, turns his head to the fox and scratches him behind the ears. "Huh, seems like as good a name as any! And y'never know, sometimes names can bring luck 'n fortune, 'n all that. Well, Foolsbait, seems we're off again! Who knows, maybe you're a lucky l'il critter. Wouldn't that be somethin'?" Jebbo quickens his pace to catch up with Hakkara, trusting the warrior's judgement.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 13, 2007)

With Hakkara's words of reminder about the plague in town weighing heavily on everyone's minds (not to mention the lack of anyone in the group with skill at tracking), the decision is made to press on in an effort to gather the ingredients for Laurel's brew as quickly as possible. Jebbo happily gathers up his new pet, Foolsbait, while Jared says a prayer to Sarenrae that heals up the ugly scratch dealt to the priest by the nasty crow *(Cure Minor Wounds, Jared back up to 9/9 hp).* At this point, everyone gathers 'round and discusses the best course to take. Based on Milon Rhodam's map, it seems best to skirt the edge of the lake, then proceed in a generally northwest direction to make for the largest tree of the vale. As it is now past midday, lunch seems in good order. It's only then that the party realizes Hakkara's pony is nowhere to be seen. A search is called, and only after several minutes of retracing steps, is the beast of burden found, contentedly munching on some grass in a small clearing back within the woods.

After a hasty lunch, the hobgoblin hunter's armaments are strapped to the pony, then the group sets out once more, eager to make up for lost time. The trip around the lake is quite pleasant, as the warm sunlight glitters prettily upon the water's surface, and a cooling breeze offers sweet relief from the afternoon heat. After proceeding in this manner for an hour, the time comes to leave the grassy sloping lakeshore behind, and the group plunges back into the darkwood forest. 

The going is not nearly so pleasant in this part of the woods. The pleasant breeze falls still now, leaving the group feeling stifled and hot. The ground, too, is uneven and littered with large branches and twisting roots. The pace slows considerably now, as the pony stumbles several times over the forest floor debris. As the afternoon wears on, the mood grows more sullen and weary.

Then, Cyryn takes notice of something on the ground as the party passes by...a set of deep, goat-like tracks which crosses a patch of bare earth just a few feet from where the party currently walks.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 14, 2007)

Cyryn signals the others, crouches by the track and says, "What in the Abyss made that?"

After studying it for a moment he stands so that the others can get a better look if they wish.  He begins scanning the woods around the party, seeking any sign of a threat.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 14, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn signals the others, crouches by the track and says, "What in the Abyss made that?"
> 
> After studying it for a moment he stands so that the others can get a better look if they wish.  He begins scanning the woods around the party, seeking any sign of a threat.



There is no sign of anything threatening nearby. As far as Cyryn can tell, whatever made these tracks is no longer in the immediate area.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

"*Let me think, do chimaerae have feet like that or like dragons?*" Loricallior peers at the tracks closely.

knowledge arcana +5 for magical beast lore


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Let me think, do chimaerae have feet like that or like dragons?*" Loricallior peers at the tracks closely.
> 
> knowledge arcana +5 for magical beast lore



*(Knowledge Arcana Check)*
Loricallior doesn't recognize the tracks as coming from any sort of magical beast. He has a hunch they may belong to some sort of fey creature, but he cannot say for certain.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

Loricallior shakes his head after inspecting the prints. "*No, not big enough for chimaera, perhaps a satyr or faun or another of the nature spirits but I am not that familiar with the local courts of these forests*." He smiles "*Perhaps we shall come across such a creature of the primal wylds*."


----------



## Insight (Aug 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior shakes his head after inspecting the prints. "*No, not big enough for chimaera, perhaps a satyr or faun or another of the nature spirits but I am not that familiar with the local courts of these forests*." He smiles "*Perhaps we shall come across such a creature of the primal wylds*."




"I care not what sort of creature this might be," Hakkara says.  "We must keep moving.  Every delay costs another diseased villager their life.  If we do come across such a creature, it had better give us respect, lest we repay it the same as we did that foul hobgoblin."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 16, 2007)

Jebbo nods in response to Hakkara. "Yep, I reckon we'd best keep goin'. 'Course, y'never know, it might not be a chimney-area or a satyr. Could just be a goat! Now, a goat can still be dangerous, mind you, as m'dear ol' pappy's bum might tell you, but I don't reckon it's worth kickin' up a fuss 'bout." Jebbo begins to quietly whistle a merry tune to himself and continues walking down the rough forest path. He looks over his shoulder, waiting for the rest of his comrades. "Come on, don't want me 'r Foolsbait t'beat you there, do you?"


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "I care not what sort of creature this might be," Hakkara says.  "We must keep moving.  Every delay costs another diseased villager their life.  If we do come across such a creature, it had better give us respect, lest we repay it the same as we did that foul hobgoblin."




"Hakkara may lack tact, but she does speak truly. We have more pressing matters. Though we should be ware of this Goat creature. Just in case we cross paths." he then continues on waiting for any laggers.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 16, 2007)

There seems little more to gain from waiting around and staring at the odd goat-like tracks, so the party continues on, more wary than ever. The group makes its way in subdued fashion, eyes darting to and fro, striving to spot any possible ambush or surprise...but none comes. Just the numblingly slow trudging through the seemingly endless expanse of trees.

Finally, darkness begins to fall, and the group again stops to make camp for the night. As on the night before, the group divides the watch, mindful of the hobgoblin hunter's attack, and the strange tracks observed earlier in the day. Yet, despite the sounds of the living forest at night, once again nothing untoward approaches the campsite, and the party rests uneventfully. *(For the night's rest, all spells are regained, and Hakkara rises to 13/14 hit points.)*

The third day dawns much like the second, and the party breaks camp quickly, eager to move on. The party proceeds, as swiftly as the unfriendly forest will allow, to the northwest, following Milon Rhodam's directions, and more mindful than ever that lives hang in the balance. Finally, just after lunch, the dense trees and thick brush of the forest give way, parting seemingly in respect for the titanic darkwood tree that dominates the clearing ahead. Several times taller than a temple minaret, in one direction the obviously ancient tree reaches into the sky with branches like a giant’s arms, while in the other it plumbs the earth with roots thicker than a man’s waist. Its limbs broad and strong, its bark thick and so richly colored as to almost be black, and its leaves the size of bucklers, the giant thing is less a tree and more a cathedral of boughs and branches. Surely, this must be the oldest tree in all of Darkmoon Vale.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 17, 2007)

Jebbo looks up, jaw dropping at the sight of the tree. "Ah was right. Ah'm gonna be gettin' some good tales out o' this. But, who'd ever b'lieve such a big ol' tree exists?" Jebbo looks over to Foolsbait. "Get a good look, now, Foolsbait - ah don't think you'll be a-seein' anythin' like this again!" Jebbo looks back to the tree, whistling in appreciation. "Now, what was it that that there Apothecary Lady - ah, Laurel was her name, right - wanted us t'find here, again? Moss, or somethin' like that?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2007)

"*The first of three components we must gather, Elderwood Moss, that only grows on the eldest tree in a forest. Let us circle this great elder and see if it grows in the shade of the other side.*" Loricallior begins to circle the behemoth, his keen elven eyes searching the darkwood bark.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*The first of three components we must gather, Elderwood Moss, that only grows on the eldest tree in a forest. Let us circle this great elder and see if it grows in the shade of the other side.*" Loricallior begins to circle the behemoth, his keen elven eyes searching the darkwood bark.




"Be wary! A site like this attracts powerful creatures. Druids, fey, mythic beasts, or things of a darker nature may call this place home." Jared looked to the foliage in the trees so nothing can drop on them.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 18, 2007)

"Mythic beasts? Sounds like just our cup o' tea! Still, best be a-keepin' an eye 'n an ear open for 'em." Jebbo draws his daggers, finding a comfortable grip. Carefully looking around the surrounding area and listening intently, he follows Loricallior, ready to defend his friend.

[sblock=OOC]OK, Spot check (-1) for, well, just about anything, with a Listen check (+1) to boot.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 18, 2007)

Cyryn begins scanning the area as he moves towards the tree, alert for danger.

OOC: Spot & Listen


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 19, 2007)

The party begins to cautiously approach the massive darkwood tree, alert to the possibility of dangers lurking nearby.

*(Spot Checks, Loricallior Succeeds, all others fail.)*

Loricallior suddenly sees something move near the base of the tree, concealed within the huge leaves and low-hanging branches! Just as the wild elf spots it, the creature bursts forth from cover hissing angrily. Slithering like a large snake, the creature has the head of a dragon and a pair of clawed arms to help it move along and grasp prey. A sickly green mist wafts from its open maw.

*COMBAT, SURPRISE ROUND!*

Initiative Order

19: Loricallior
5: Wyrm-like Creature












OOC: Voadam, what will Loricallior do for the Surprise Round?


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC: Cyryn will take the following actions:

Round 1 (1st round he can act) - Throw spear
Round 2 - draw short sword and begin flanking if possible
Round 3 - attack

Continue until beastie is dead! (or the situation changes!)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2007)

Loricallior shouts "*Lasciarli! Il basamento da parte e noi saranno andati presto. Abbiamo bisogno dell'accesso all'albero e non possiamo lasciarli escluderli. Gli articoli la mia magia del drago e fuggiscono.*" draconic [sblock] Leave us! Stand aside and we will be gone soon. We need access to the tree and cannot let you bar us. Ware my dragon magic and flee.[/sblock]

Loricallior breathes a line of fire that intercepts the snake being but does not touch the Tree.

On his turn he will move to position to do so again without closing for melee.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 21, 2007)

*Combat - Surprise Round*

Loricallior shouts "*Lasciarli! Il basamento da parte e noi saranno andati presto. Abbiamo bisogno dell'accesso all'albero e non possiamo lasciarli escluderli. Gli articoli la mia magia del drago e fuggiscono.*" Loricallior breathes a line of fire that intercepts the snake being but does not touch the Tree. The sinuous wyrm whips itself to the side, evading the full brunt of Loricallior's breath weapon, but it still hisses at the elf angrily as its scaly hide is burned. *(Wyrm makes REF save, takes 2 points of damage.)*

With no indication as to whether it can understand the wild elf's words, the wyrm launches itself with surprising speed at Loricallior, hissing viciously as it slithers across the ground. Its teeth and front claws savagely draw blood from the adept, then its long tail wraps tightly around him, holding him fast in a powerful, scaly embrace. *(Wyrm charges Loricallior, pounces. Bite attack hits for 5 damage, one rake attack hits for 3 damage, one rake attack misses. Improved Grab: Wyrm gets a free grapple attempt with succesful bite. Touch attack hits, wyrm wins opposed grapple check. Loricallior succesfully grappled. Loricallior now has 4/12 hp, and is held by the wyrm.)*

*END SURPRISE ROUND*

Round 1 Initiative Order

19: Loricallior (4/12 hp, grappled)
16: Cyryn
11: Hakkara
10: Jebbo
5: Wyrm-like Creature (-2 hp, grappling)
5: Jared 

OOC: Unfortunately, I left my materials at home today, so I don't have the means to post a new map right now. I also don't remember the exact initiative scores (I rolled them up previously), hence the 'X's above. I am sure of my recollection that only Jared will act after the wyrm in the initative count, however, so the precise details won't matter much. I'll take actions for Round 1 from all of you (including revisions to what has already been posted). 
edit: Fixed the initiative order with actual numbers now!


----------



## Insight (Aug 21, 2007)

Grimacing, Hakkara charges the grappling wyrm.  "Release our friend, or pay with your life!"

Not waiting for (or expecting) a response, Hakkara takes a swing at the strange creature.

[sblock=Hakkara, Round 1]
Hakkara (2H, no shield obviously) charges and attacks the Wyrm.

*1.  Charge attack (full-round action)*: 1d20+5=20 
*2.  Damage roll (if necessary)*: 1d10+3=6 [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2007)

"*Ow!*" Loricallior shouts out in pain as the beast draws blood and draws him into its embrace. Instead of struggling against the coils the elf draws on the supernatural magic of dragonfire and blasts the beastie from up close and directly into its face, again careful not to blast the Tree.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 22, 2007)

"Damn, damn, damn," Cyryn curses seeing Loricallior's predicament.  Shifting his spear from a throwing position to a two-handed stabbing grip, he charges to his companion's aid.

OOC:  Close and attack with spear.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 22, 2007)

"*Ow!*" Loricallior shouts out in pain as the beast draws blood and draws him into its embrace. Instead of struggling against the coils the elf draws on the supernatural magic of dragonfire and blasts the beastie from up close and directly into its face, again careful not to blast the Tree. Yet, the wyrm is surprisingly agile, even when so entwined, and whips its neck and head aside, again avoiding the full blast of Loricallior's flame. *(Loricallior breathes fire, succesful REF save for Wyrm. Wyrm takes 2 damage, now at -4 hp.)*

"Damn, damn, damn," Cyryn curses seeing Loricallior's predicament.  Shifting his spear from a throwing position to a two-handed stabbing grip, he charges to his companion's aid. Cyryn circles around to reach the serpentine flank of the creature, and drives his spear directly through the beast's scaly hide. As blood spurts out of the serious wound, the wyrm roars in agony, whipping its coiled body back and forth. *(Cyryn moves 25 feet to a flanking position, hits with spear for 12 damage total, including sneak attack. Wyrm now at -16 hp.)*

Grimacing, Hakkara charges the grappling wyrm.  "Release our friend, or pay with your life!" Not waiting for (or expecting) a response, Hakkara takes a swing at the strange creature. Her great blade arcs around, and slashes the wyrm right across the neck, hewing scales and flesh. The hissing beast is abruptly silenced, as its hisses become a death rattle. Slowly, the scaly coils release Loricallior as the wyrm's corpse falls lifeless to the clearing floor. *(Hakkara hits with greatsword for 6 damage, a killing blow!)*

*END COMBAT*

OOC: Well...that was quick. :\  Aftermath, Loricallior 4/12 hp, Hakkara 13/14 hp. What will you do next?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 22, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> OOC: Well...that was quick. :\  Aftermath, Loricallior 4/12 hp, Hakkara 13/14 hp. What will you do next?





"Errr....Well done!"  Jared said, a bit chagrined that he seemed rooted to the spot despite his own warning of being wary. "I will tend to your injuries while the others search the tree for the moss." _At least in this I can be useful._ he added mentally. He tended to Loricallior first and then added a minor prayer to mend Hakkara's scratch.


OOC: Swap Shield of Faith for Cure Light 1d8+4 healed for Loricallior. Cure Minor on Hakkara.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 23, 2007)

Jebbo blinks once or twice, daggers still at the ready, wondering what on earth just happened. "Yup, well done, indeed. Ah've got a title f'this one already - The Ten Second Wyrm." Jebbo sighs and sheathes his daggers. "Ah well, guess ah'll have t'be gettin' m'target practice later on, then! So... Elderwood Moss? Any, erm, idear what it might be a-lookin' like?"

[sblock=OOC]Fast encounter, indeed. Mostly due to that awesome damage roll from Cyryn - well rolled! Alright, I don't exactly have the greatest Search modifier, so I think I'll stay behind and make sure nothing tries to jump Loricallior and Jared. Hakkara, I think you and Cyryn should be able to take care of yourselves fairly well! [/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Errr....Well done!"  Jared said, a bit chagrined that he seemed rooted to the spot despite his own warning of being wary. "I will tend to your injuries while the others search the tree for the moss." _At least in this I can be useful._ he added mentally. He tended to Loricallior first and then added a minor prayer to mend Hakkara's scratch.
> 
> 
> OOC: Swap Shield of Faith for Cure Light 1d8+4 healed for Loricallior. Cure Minor on Hakkara.



After Jared's ministrations, Hakkara's scratches from the crows the previous day are no more. Loricallior's vicious wounds from the guardian wyrm are likewise entirely healed, leaving everyone in the party hale and hearty. *(OOC: Jared's curative spell heals 8 hp for Loricallior, and 1 hp for Hakkara, restoring both to full hp.)*


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 23, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo blinks once or twice, daggers still at the ready, wondering what on earth just happened. "Yup, well done, indeed. Ah've got a title f'this one already - The Ten Second Wyrm." Jebbo sighs and sheathes his daggers. "Ah well, guess ah'll have t'be gettin' m'target practice later on, then! So... Elderwood Moss? Any, erm, idear what it might be a-lookin' like?"



OOC: Let us presume that, in fact, Laurel had described the appearance of the elderwood moss to the party...say, a very dark green (almost black) moss which grows in concentric rings. Very hard to miss, yes? A Search check should do the trick!  Sorry for not mentioning this before. You may also assume that the herbalist gave the party descriptions of the other needed reagents. Carry on!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Jared begins to carfully look around. "No stone unturned." he mutters.


OOC: Take 20 search on tree


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2007)

Loricallior shoves the scaled thing's coils off of him. As the priest offers healing the elf looks grateful "*Thank you, it is much appreciated. I can't believe how fast the thing dodged, even when it was right there in front of my face! I wonder what it was.*"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 27, 2007)

With the danger having passed, Jared moves forward to look more closely at the immense tree, even as Loricallior works to extricate himself from the dead wyrm's coils. As Jared works his way around the ancient tree's vast circumference, he looks up and down, hoping that his diligence will not allow the elderwood moss to go unnoticed. After nearly half an hour of careful searching, at last Jared spies a fairly large patch of the moss, its appearance precisely matching Laurel's description. The moss is just above eye level for Jared, and as he happily looks up at it, a stray shadow passes over his eyes from above. Looking up, Jared sees some large objects hanging from some of the upper limbs. From down on the ground, it's hard to make out exactly what they are, but they certainly are not leaves or branches.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2007)

Loricallior takes a moment to examine the wyrm creature more closely to see if it is draconic in nature or more ophidian. In particular the mist that emanated from its jaw intrigues the elf, Loricallior focuses his senses to note whether there is a lingering aura of magic and then inspects the mouth to see whether a more biological explanation seems appropriate.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 29, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior takes a moment to examine the wyrm creature more closely to see if it is draconic in nature or more ophidian. In particular the mist that emanated from its jaw intrigues the elf, Loricallior focuses his senses to note whether there is a lingering aura of magic and then inspects the mouth to see whether a more biological explanation seems appropriate.



While he certainly is no expert, it appears to Loricallior's eye that the creature was likely a relative of dragons...albeit a more feral version than those he has previously heard of. There is not a lingering magical aura about the wyrm's mouth, indicating a more-likely biological explanation for the thing's noxious breath. Loricallior can only give thanks that his companions hacked the thing to death before the wyrm could bring that breath to bear on himself.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2007)

"*Not quite the green of the verdant dragon, but I think it was definitely a draconic type being, and that gas from its mouth might have even been a breathweapon building up. Its interesting but I'm glad . . . What is it you see Jared?"* The keen eyed elf notes how Jared has stopped in his tracks to look up in the branches. He heads over to join the young man.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 30, 2007)

From the ground, it is very difficult to get a good look at the objects in the boughs of the darkwood elder. Identifiction probably will require someone to climb into the tree to get a better look. Fortunately, the massive tree has many large, low-hanging branches, so climbing does not look too difficult.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2007)

"*My magic does not require free hands to use, so I will be less vulnerable than most. I'll check it out. Still if one of you wishes to cover me that would not be amiss*" the keen eyed elf then lithely leaps up and begins to ascend the great tree to gain a better view of the unknown objects.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 31, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*My magic does not require free hands to use, so I will be less vulnerable than most. I'll check it out. Still if one of you wishes to cover me that would not be amiss*" the keen eyed elf then lithely leaps up and begins to ascend the great tree to gain a better view of the unknown objects.



The giant darkwood has many thick branches extending in all directions, many extending as far as 35 feet from the trunk. The nimble Loricallior has little trouble finding hand- and footholds, and he clambers up into the boughs of the elder tree quite readily. It doesn't take long before the wild elf can get a closer look at what is hanging from the higher limbs...and a grisly sight it is. Three corpses, nearly stripped of all flesh hang there...perhaps a former meal of the wyrm just slain? From the look of them, these bodies have been dead for months...yet, to the eyes of Loricallior it appears that there may still be some of the dead men's possessions hanging from their half-devoured carcassses.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

Loricallior's eyes swirl and become draconic looking as he uses dragon divination to sense magic or its traces in the area.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 31, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior's eyes swirl and become draconic looking as he uses dragon divination to sense magic or its traces in the area.



To Loricallior's disappointment, there are no magical auras coming from any of the gear on the dead bodies.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

Loricallior moves a little closer cautiously to inspect them while keeping an eye out for things that might jump out at him.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 31, 2007)

To Loricallior's great relief, nothing jumps out at him as he scales a bit higher into the great tree's branches. Once close enough to look more closely at the half-eaten bodies, he is able to take stock of what the wyrm left behind. He gathers up two crossbows, two short swords, a suit of hide armor, a shortbow that seems to be of very nice quality (masterwork), a signet ring with the image of a flaming hawk, 9 gp, 12 sp, and eight days’ worth of rations.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

Loricallior returns down from the tree with the recovered items and a description of the half-eaten people he found in the Tree. *"Do any of you recognize this hawk sigil?"*


----------



## Insight (Sep 3, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior returns down from the tree with the recovered items and a description of the half-eaten people he found in the Tree. *"Do any of you recognize this hawk sigil?"*




Hakkara looks upon the symbol.  "I do not," she says and continues about her business.  "Have you collected enough of the material from this tree?  We must make haste."

OOC: Sorry, there really hasn't been anything for Hakkara to do.  That's why I haven't been posting.  I have been checking the thread pretty much on a daily basis.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 4, 2007)

OOC: I'm guessing Knowledge (Nobility) is more applicable, but if Knowledge (Local) or just a general Knowledge guess fits, Cyryn will wrack his brain to recall if he's seen or heard of the image before.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

*"I'll be right back, I want to get a good view of where we are heading, and what views this Tree offers!"*

Loricallior clambers up the Tree again as high as can be safely accomplished. The great Tree towers over the others here so the elf wants to get this unique view of the Land and where the party is headed. After tasting the breeze from above and feasting his eyes on the vista the elf will return to the party to head out.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 4, 2007)

"If you would be so good as to get the bodies I can make sure thier spirits rest easier in the afterlife."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

No one recognizes the flaming hawk insignia on the ring Loricallior recovered.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *"I'll be right back, I want to get a good view of where we are heading, and what views this Tree offers!"*
> 
> Loricallior clambers up the Tree again as high as can be safely accomplished. The great Tree towers over the others here so the elf wants to get this unique view of the Land and where the party is headed. After tasting the breeze from above and feasting his eyes on the vista the elf will return to the party to head out.



Loricallior climbs further up quite safely, finding the great tree's branches so large and abundant that falling would be extremely unlikely. After several minutes of climbing, the elf can see out over the tops of most of the other trees nearby. The forest sprawls away in all directions, a sea of green. The view is actually quite spectacular from here, and Loricallior still hasn't even covered all the distance to the elder tree's top. Looking up, he estimates that the tree is likely as much as 300 feet tall.

Loricallior savors the beautiful view and cool, clean air for a moment more, then reluctantly begins his descent, mindful of the people of Falcon's Hollow and their plight.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

OOC: I'll pause before moving on, to see if anyone responds to Jared's request. I would also remind you that, although Jared identified a patch of Elderwood Moss, no one has actually collected any yet.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

Before coming down Loricallior tries to make out any identifying features for their next two destinations. Then he will see about how the corpses are hanging to see about bringing them down. He will work on the one who bore the ring first.

*"They are human and quite heavy. Could one of you climb up here and give me a hand getting them down when you are done gathering the elderwood moss?"*


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

Loricallior cannot see any sign of the hut of the witch Ulizmila, but he assumes from woodsman Rhodam's directions that it must be off to the southwest, lost somewhere in the leafy canopy of the treetops. Likewise, the dwarven monastery which hopefully hides the ironbloom mushrooms cannot be seen, for it is too far away. But, the elf's keen eyes can see where the rocky hills meet the forest's edge and extend on up to the great snowcapped peak of Droskar's Crag. The landmark is a reassurance that the party has held to the correct course so far.

An examination of the grisly corpses reveals that they are not attached in any way to the ancient tree's branches, merely draped over the great boughs like so much dirty laundry. They could be carried down with some unpleasant effort, or even unceremoniously thrown to the grassy forest floor below.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 5, 2007)

OOC: Let's go ahead and move on...

Hakkara, impatient to get the group moving again, begins scaling the low boughs of the giant darkwood, so that she can use her strength in helping Loricallior to retrieve the bodies from the trees. It is unpleasant work, given the partially eaten state of the poor souls, but the pair manage to lay all three corpses on the soft green grass of the clearing.

As they labor, Jared borrows a dagger from Cyryn and scrapes a generous amount of the distinctive Elderwood Moss from the nearly black bark of the tree. He places the moss in his spell component pouch for safekeeping. Jebbo flashes the priest a wide grin, pleased that the first stage of their mission has been a success.

Jared then turns to the dead, lying in their repose where Loricallior and Hakkara arranged them. The priest intones a prayer to Sarenrae that the souls of these dead men will be welcomed into the afterlife, and that they would not be found wanting as they face the cleansing flame of Sarenrae's fiery judgment. With no easy way to bury or entomb the bodies, the group can see little recourse but to leave them in a state of gentle repose beneath the sentinel of the vale. To those of the party with a more natuaralistic view on things, it seems quite fitting.

Once the skittish pony has been rounded up again, and the newest loot strapped to the sturdy beast's back, the party is ready to make way again. Setting off into the forest, each one cannot help but marvel at the great elder tree, and wonder what other incredible sights await them on their quest.

The site of the witch's hut, as identified by Milon Rhodam, is too far away to reach before nightfall, so the party makes camp once more as the sun sets. As before, the forest comes alive with the night, and the party keeps a burning fire and a careful watch to ensure the safety of the group. For the third consecutive night, the watches pass without incident, and the adventurers cannot help but consider themselves fortunate that, for the vale's dangerous reputation, they have been unmolested in their slumber thus far.

So it is that in the late morning of the fourth day from Falcon's Hollow, the sounds of the forest become suddenly distant as the familiar trees part, opening into a small, almost perfectly circular glade. The nearest stands of pine, eyln, and darkwood—all typically sturdy woods—twist away from the clearing, as if bent by some impossibly strong wind or seemingly in an attempt to flee despite their paralyzed roots. At the glade’s center squats an ugly cottage, little more than a pile of twigs, shoots, and ivy stacked upon mud walls. From the thatched roof dangle bundles of gnarled roots, old dried beast carcasses, and knucklebone bangles, all clattering together like gruesome wind chimes. A dozen small thatched fetishes—each shaped like a tiny man, imp, or rearing serpent—stand propped in the yard, keeping guard before a rickety plank door.

Your actions?


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2007)

"I do not like the look of this place," Hakkara snarls, drawing her sword.  "Let us be quick about this and get out of here."

The barbarian maiden slowly approaches the building, keeping an eye out for an ambush.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 5, 2007)

*"We come to ask her for the pickled root rat's tail, or for her lore of how to get one. Wise women are best dealt with by compliments and respect for their valuable knowledge and second sight. When we see her, I think it best not to have open steel threatening her."* The elf joins the woman and strides confidently towards the hut, hands open and free of weapons.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 5, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *"We come to ask her for the pickled root rat's tail, or for her lore of how to get one. Wise women are best dealt with by compliments and respect for their valuable knowledge and second sight. When we see her, I think it best not to have open steel threatening her."* The elf joins the woman and strides confidently towards the hut, hands open and free of weapons.




"We don't even know if this witch, Ulizmila, is still alive. By Laurel's description she was an old woman when Laurel's _Grandmother_ traded her sight for a few pages of knowledge."  Jared glances around uneasily. "One thing is for sure. This place is wholly unnatural. Every living thing spurns this glade. The trees, the birds, everything. Any woman who would take some-one's sight in trade?"  He shakes his head. "Yes, let us be prepared for anything. Even say a trapped door?"


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 6, 2007)

Cyryn shakes his head, "Why go to the well if you can get the water to come to you?"  He speaks in a low voice to Jebbo, "Keep you eyes open for trouble."  With spear in hand (but held as a staff or walking stick might be rather than ready to throw), he shouts "Ulizmila!  We would bargain with you!"


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 6, 2007)

Jared remained silent. He wasn't terribly hopeful about this ploy. But it certainly was worth a try.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn shakes his head, "Why go to the well if you can get the water to come to you?"  He speaks in a low voice to Jebbo, "Keep you eyes open for trouble."  With spear in hand (but held as a staff or walking stick might be rather than ready to throw), he shouts "Ulizmila!  We would bargain with you!"



There is only silence from the hut in response to Cyryn's call for parley.


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> There is only silence from the hut in response to Cyryn's call for parley.




"This is pointless," Hakkara declares, walking to the door.  "Old woman, be at the ready.  We are coming in."  Holding her bastard sword in her right hand, the barbarian sword-maiden pulls at the door.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

To the chagrin of the more diplomacy-minded among her companions, Hakkara strides confidently for the door to the hut, her great blade drawn. Upon getting closer, the barbarianess can see that the mouldering door has rotted off its hinges, though it still blocks the way within. It is a simple matter for the powerful Hakkara to heft aside the barrier, leaving the entryway unbarred. To Jared's relief, no traps go off in the process of clearing the way. As Hakkara enters and no commotion ensues, the others cautiously follow in her footsteps.

Inside, the cottage is dank, reeking, and filled with shadows. Haphazardly hung shelves line the walls, covered in all manner of clay jugs, clouded bottles, strangely cut rocks, rotted bunches of herbs, and a museum of other crude curios and remnants of a bone grinder’s artifice. A rusted iron cauldron, with a mouth nearly 5 feet wide and a depth of at least 3 feet, dominates the hut’s single room, its ash-covered surface shaped with a relief of capering fiends and leering devils. Across from the door, against the far walls, stands a highbacked chair made of wicker, the gigantic curved tusks of some monstrous beast, and thousands of human teeth. In the chair sits what looks like a corpse wrapped in filthy burial linens, its form padded with pungent herbs and sprouting patches of thick white mold.

There is no sign of Ulizmila, or any other living person.

Foolsbait, still perched on Jebbo's shoulder, gives a low whimper, clearly unsettled by this place.

Your actions?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2007)

"*Is the Wise One Usmilla within this lodging? We would talk with her."* Loricallior calls out politely as he looks around at the curios and assorted esoterica with interest. His eyes swirl with draconic power as he peers around not just at the level of mundane sight but into any underlying arcane nature of everything here as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 6, 2007)

Jared stays in the doorway and brandishes his holy symbol in the direction of the sitting corpse-like figure. Intoning prayers of protection he eyes it trying to determine if it is undead or not.

OOC: Cast Shield of Faith, Knowledge Religion +5?


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 7, 2007)

Cyryn circles the structure looking for anything of interest before joining the others inside.  (And peering in windows or testing other doors if there are any.)


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Is the Wise One Usmilla within this lodging? We would talk with her."* Loricallior calls out politely as he looks around at the curios and assorted esoterica with interest. His eyes swirl with draconic power as he peers around not just at the level of mundane sight but into any underlying arcane nature of everything here as well.



There is no answer to Loricallior's entreaty. It really does seem that there is no one here. As he concentrates, the wild elf detects a number of lingering magical auras from throughout the small hut. Most of them are so faint now that they probably come from things that are no longer within the hut. There is one stronger aura, of faint illusion, that comes from one of the shelves. But, the strongest aura of all comes from the middle of the room...from the cauldron!



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jared stays in the doorway and brandishes his holy symbol in the direction of the sitting corpse-like figure. Intoning prayers of protection he eyes it trying to determine if it is undead or not.
> 
> OOC: Cast Shield of Faith, Knowledge Religion +5?



A reddish orange shimmer appears in the air before Jared as he recites a prayer of shielding to Sarenrae. Meanwhile, he looks more closely at the strange figure in its bizarre chair...it could be some sort of undead creature, but Jared can't be sure.



			
				Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn circles the structure looking for anything of interest before joining the others inside.  (And peering in windows or testing other doors if there are any.)



Cyryn doesn't note anything of interest outside of the small hut, but he doesn't like the creepy feeling he gets from all the scarecrow-like fetishes that adorn the clearing. He notes that hut has only one room, and only one entrance. He peers through dirty window panes and observes his companions inside. Then, satisfied that nothing dangerous lurks outside, he moves to join them within.

As Cyryn enters, he sees Loricallior and and Jared, each concentrating on their respective magics, while Hakkara stands nearby with her greatsword at the ready. Cyryn looks then for Jebbo, when at that moment all eyes are drawn to the halfling by a distinctive sound that pierces the stillness of the hut.

*CLINK*

The halfling has disturbed a vial of some dark powder on one of the shelves. Jebbo looks up sheepishly, as though about to say something, when suddenly, the evil looking cauldron in the middle of the room begins to shake. Then, with a clatter, it lifts itself from its resting place, and launches itself toward Jebbo!

*COMBAT*

Initiative Order, Round 1 
16: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
13: Cyryn (7/7 hp)
12: Jebbo (8/8 hp)
12: Hakkara (14/14 hp)
6: Animated Cauldron
5: Jared (9/9 hp)(Shield of Faith, +2 AC)

Your combat actions please?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2007)

Loricallior leans to the side to aim around Jared and draws on his dragon magic to send a line of fire that blasts into the cauldron but ending there before striking any other objects in the hut. "*The cauldron is magical, run outside Jebbo and it might feel its guardianship is met with you driven off*."


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2007)

Hakkara steps a few paces back from the enchanted cauldron.  "Foul magic," she says, entering a guarded position.  

[sblock=OOC]
5ft step towards Cyryn.  Ready an action to attack the cauldron or anything else that comes within range.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 10, 2007)

Cyryn hurls his spear and will then draw his sword.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 11, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Loricallior leans to the side to aim around Jared and draws on his dragon magic to send a line of fire that blasts into the cauldron but ending there before striking any other objects in the hut. "*The cauldron is magical, run outside Jebbo and it might feel its guardianship is met with you driven off*." Loricallior's fiery breath weapon strikes the cauldron squarely, momentarily causing its dark metal exterior to redden with the heat of the flame. *(Cauldron fails REF save, takes 2 damage, for a total of -2 hp).*

Cyryn leaps to the attack, hurling his spear at the animated cauldron. The young rogue's aim is true, and the spear strikes the side of the cauldron with a loud CLANG. Unfortunately, the spear bounces aside, appearing to have done little harm to the cauldron's metal exterior. Frustrated, Cyryn draws his sword. *(Cyryn, ranged attack with spear hits. Damage total=1 after Hardness reduction. Cauldron at -3 hp.)*

Jebbo heeds Loricallior's words, yelling out, "No arguments, that's good advice!" as he high-tails it for the door. The halfling darts past Cyryn and runs out the door into the clearing outside the hut. *(Double move, 40 feet)*

Hakkara steps a few paces back from the enchanted cauldron.  "Foul magic," she says, entering a guarded position. *(Hakkara takes 5' step, readies attack action)*

The cauldron, unfortunately, appears to have not lost any of its aggressiveness, despite Jebbo's exit from the hut. The massive kettle launches itself towards the door, where it finds the way blocked by Cyryn. Hakkara, prepared for such an event, swings her bastard sword at the animated object, but she mistimes the sword stroke, cleaving only air. The cauldron, meanwhile, leaps into the air, and, using its open top as impromptu 'mouth', bites at Cyryn viciously. The surprisingly powerful metal mouth crushes Cyryn's midsection with a sickening crunch, leaving the rogue gasping in pain and shock. The cauldron tries to latch ahold of the rogue and pull him off his feet, but somehow Cyryn is able to yank himself free in spite of the pain. He doubles over, gasping in agony, barely able to move. *(Cauldron moves 5', triggering Hakkara's readied attack. Hakkara misses with bastard sword. Cauldron attacks Cyryn with bite, hits for 7 damage. Cauldron initiates a free grapple attempt, but Cyryn wins the opposed grapple check. Cyryn now at 0/7 hp, disabled.)* 

Initiative Order 
16: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
13: Cyryn (0/7 hp, disabled)
12: Jebbo (8/8 hp)
12: Hakkara (14/14 hp)
6: Animated Cauldron (-3 hp)
5: Jared (9/9 hp)(Shield of Faith, +2 AC)

OOC: I'll need Jared's round 1 action, and also round 2 actions for Hakkara, Loricallior, and Cyryn.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2007)

Loricallior moves to make sure none of his companions are in the line of fire then again draws on the dragon magic to blast the cauldron.


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2007)

"What manner of sorcery is this?" Hakkara seethes.  Seeing Cyryn fall, Hakkara grips her bastard sword even more tightly, feeling her anger rising.

She launches into a whirling frenzy of darting and slicing blades, arms, and feet, assailing the magical cauldron.

[sblock=Hakkara, Round 2]
Hakkara enters a whirling frenzy, then attacks the cauldron.

EDIT: If Cyryn exits the space next to Hakkara, she will 5ft into that spot to take the flank.  Add 2 to the numbers below in that case, assuming the flank holds.

*1. Whirling Frenzy Mods*: +4 STR (to 19), +2 AC, +2 Reflex saves, gains extra attack as part of a full-round action (-2 to all attacks that round).
*2. Full Round Attack*: 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=12 
*3. Possible Crit (First Attack)*: confirm crit (1d20+3=8) - unlikely  :\ 
*4. Damage*: 1d10+6=8 
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 11, 2007)

Jared prays to his Goddess to empower his weapon. He then moves in to flank the killer pot.

OOC: Round one Cast Magic Weapon on Morningstar. 5 foot step to flank
Round two use Fire Devotion as a swift action and Attack. +5 to hit 1d8+3 damage, +1 point fire damage. Any foe injured by this fire ignites and burns for an additional 1d4 points of fire damage per round unless it succeeds on Reflex save (DC 12). A burning creature can take a move action to automatically douse the flames.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 11, 2007)

Jebbo, hearing the clang and crunch of Cyryn and the cauldron's clash, realizes that leaving might not be such a great idea. "That... can't be good..." Without another moment's hesitation, he darts into the open doorframe. Standing in the open doorframe and seeing the cauldron still active, Jebbo calls upon what he refers to as his "special stuff", glares at the cauldron past Cyryn, and begins to shout out loud. "Y'rusted-up bucket o' scrap! M'pappy busted one'a YOUR kind one night, with nothin' more 'n a spoon 'n an appetite!" He looks at his allies, puffing out his chest and sucking in his ample belly. "We can take this li'l bucket any ol' day!"

[sblock=OOC]So sorry for the extended leave! After we got the computer up, it went right back down again, but we're set for the long run now. Anyway, here's my actions for this round.

MOVE ACTION - Move to front of door with a standard move.
STANDARD ACTION - Initiate Bardic Music (Inspire Courage) with his... erm... INSPIRING story. So, yeah, +1 to attack rolls and damage rolls for everybody. w00t.

I'll handle the next rounds as they come. It's good to be back, baby![/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyryn, spitting blood, crawls for the nearest corner.  "Keep moving, bastard.  Don't die yet."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 12, 2007)

*Combat Round 1, Conclusion*

Jared prays to his Goddess to empower his weapon, and the reddish glow of Sarenrae's blessing enshrouds his morningstar. He then moves in to flank the killer pot, ready to strike. *(Casts Magic Weapon, takes 5' step)*

*END ROUND 1*

Initiative Order 
16: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
13: Cyryn (0/7 hp, disabled)
12: Jebbo (8/8 hp)
12: Hakkara (14/14 hp)
6: Animated Cauldron (-3 hp)
5: Jared (9/9 hp)(Shield of Faith, +2 AC)(Magic Weapon, +1 Attack and Damage)


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 12, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Loricallior moves to make sure none of his companions are in the line of fire then again draws on the dragon magic to blast the cauldron. The cauldron, moving and shaking violently, proves more difficult to catch with the full line of the blast, but it still absorbs some of the fiery effect. *(Since no one was in the line of fire, I didn't move Loricallior. Cauldron makes REF save, takes 2 damage. It's now at -5 hp.)*

Cyryn, spitting blood, crawls for the nearest corner.  "Keep moving, bastard.  Don't die yet." *(Cyryn moves toward the corner, only taking a 5' step. Moving 10' would provoke an AOO, something I'm assuming he'd rather avoid.)*

Jebbo, hearing the clang and crunch of Cyryn and the cauldron's clash, realizes that leaving might not be such a great idea. "That... can't be good..." Without another moment's hesitation, he darts into the open doorframe. Standing in the open doorframe and seeing the cauldron still active, Jebbo calls upon what he refers to as his "special stuff", glares at the cauldron past Cyryn, and begins to shout out loud. "Y'rusted-up bucket o' scrap! M'pappy busted one'a YOUR kind one night, with nothin' more 'n a spoon 'n an appetite!" He looks at his allies, puffing out his chest and sucking in his ample belly. "We can take this li'l bucket any ol' day!" Jebbo's companions feel somehow heartened by the brave halfling's words. *(Jebbo moves 20', then uses Inspire Courage bardic ability...all PCs gain +1 to attack and damage rolls.)*

"What manner of sorcery is this?" Hakkara seethes.  Seeing Cyryn fall, Hakkara grips her bastard sword even more tightly, feeling her anger rising. She launches into a whirling frenzy of darting and slicing blades, arms, and feet, assailing the magical cauldron. Her swordstrokes ring out with a resounding clang two times, leaving noticeable dents in the cauldron's iron exterior. *(Hakkara enters whirling frenzy, takes 5' step. Attacks cauldron with bastard sword (plus flanking, inspire courage). Rolls 19+6=25 and 9+6=15. Both attacks hit (cauldron not subject to critical hits). Damage rolls, with inspire courage, 2+7=9, 1+7=8. Total of 17 damage. After hardness reduction, cauldron takes 7 damage. Cauldron now at -12 hp.)*

The cauldron, with a new enemy between it and its pint-sized prey, snaps at Hakkara with its iron mouth. The cauldron's jaws clamp down hard on the barbarian woman's right arm, leaving a painful contusion. Angry and in pain, Hakkara yanks her arm free of the cauldron's grip before it can do any more harm. *(Cauldron, bite attack hits for 3 damage. Cauldron initiates grapple as a free action. Opposed grapple check, Cauldron total 16. Hakkara 20+5=25. Hakkara wins, grapple failed.)*

Jared concentrates for a brief moment, and then his entire body alights with the holy fire of Sarenrae. He then brings his fiery morningstar down upon the metal cauldron, smiting it with great force! The resounding blow leaves behind a crack in the cauldron's side, and Sarenrae's holy fires lick at its iron exterior. *(Attack with morningstar (including flanking, magic weapon, inspire courage), roll 17+6=23. Hit! Damage roll (includes magic weapon, inspire courage) 1d8+4=12+1 fire =13. After hardness reduction, cauldron takes 8 damage. Cauldron reflex save fails, it ignites on fire for 3 damage, but the damage is negated by its hardness. Cauldron now at -20 hp)*

*END ROUND 2*

Round 3 Actions?

Initiative Order 
16: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
13: Cyryn (0/7 hp, disabled)
12: Jebbo (8/8 hp)
12: Hakkara (11/14 hp)(Whirling Frenzy, 4 Rounds remain)
6: Animated Cauldron (-20 hp)(On Fire)
5: Jared (9/9 hp)(Shield of Faith, +2 AC)(Magic Weapon, +1 Attack and Damage)(Fire Devotion, +1 fire damage)

Group Effects: (Inspire Courage, +1 Attack and Damage rolls)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2007)

After blasting the pot again Loricallior glances at the corpse to assure himself that it is not now moving, then towards the shelf that held the illusory magics. He carefully maneuvers towards it. "*Cauldron, calm yourself and settle down. We come in respect and will be treated with such or I will burn this hut to the ground*."


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 12, 2007)

"I don't think it's in a talking mood, you fire-belching fool!", Cyryn mutters through gritted teeth with pain shooting through his ribs as he attempts to crawl away from the cauldron.


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2007)

Hakkara continues to assault the magical cauldron.

[sblock=Hakkara, Round 3]
*Full-round Action - 2 Attacks, Power Attack for 1*:  PA (1) (1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=19) 
*Damage*: 1d10+8=18 
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2007)

"Even wrought iron cannot resist Saranae's holy flames!" Jared shouts as he presses the attack with Hakkara now opposite of him.

OOC: Rinse and repeat... hopefully this thing isn't too tough HP wise.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 12, 2007)

Jebbo barrels in through the front door, continuing to hold in his belly, just barely squeezing past Hakkara. Deftly darting around and rolling past the cauldron, Jebbo makes his way over to a break in the melee. As he darts across the room, the silvery glint and slight swish of his daggers being drawn is barely noticeable. "Come on, y'lousy scrapholder! You'd 'ave better luck hittin' a greased goose wi' a broken broomstick than hittin' me! An' ah've done hit BOTH!"

[sblock=OOC]OK, here's my actions...

MOVE ACTION - Move to cauldron's right side, Tumbling (+5 modifier) to avoid AoO from cauldron.
MOVE ACTION - Draw daggers. Can't WAIT until I get Quick Draw!

And I'll take the rounds as they come, but I'm anticipating a long fight here. To give an IDEA of my tactics next round, it will probably involve taking a 5-foot step away from the cauldron and letting fly with both daggers, but the situation could change between now and then, so I'll reserve final actions until then, I suppose.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 13, 2007)

After blasting the pot again Loricallior glances at the corpse to assure himself that it is not now moving, then towards the shelf that held the illusory magics. He carefully maneuvers towards it. "*Cauldron, calm yourself and settle down. We come in respect and will be treated with such or I will burn this hut to the ground*." Loricallior's gout of flame strikes the cauldron fully, but there is little indication that any harm has been done. There also is no indication that the cauldron understands the elf's plea for an end to the conflict. At least, the shaman is relieved that the bizarre corpse thing in the chair has not shown any sign of (un)life. He moves in the direction of the illusory aura spotted earlier, but it seems to come from a shelf that is cluttered with all sorts of bizarre knick-knacks. In the middle of the fight, it's difficult to tell exactly which is the aura's source. *(Loricallior breathes fire, cauldron fails REF save. Daamge roll is 1. The damage is negated by the cauldron's Hardness. Loricallior moves 5', looking for the aura. On the next turn, he should be able to find the aura's precise source, as a standard action, if you want.)*

"I don't think it's in a talking mood, you fire-belching fool!", Cyryn mutters through gritted teeth with pain shooting through his ribs as he attempts to crawl away from the cauldron. *(Cyryn moves 5', to the corner and out of harm's way for the moment.)*

Jebbo barrels in through the front door, continuing to hold in his belly, just barely squeezing past Hakkara. Deftly darting around and rolling past the cauldron, Jebbo makes his way over to a break in the melee. As he darts across the room, the silvery glint and slight swish of his daggers being drawn is barely noticeable. "Come on, y'lousy scrapholder! You'd 'ave better luck hittin' a greased goose wi' a broken broomstick than hittin' me! An' ah've done hit BOTH!" The agile halfling easily escapes the clanging metal mouth of the cauldron as he tumbles past. *(Jebbo moves 10 feet, takes Tumble check to avoid AOO. Tumble Check: 24, succeeds. Then he draws daggers.)*

Hakkara continues to assault the magical cauldron, her sword rising and falling almost too fast for the eye to follow. One of her sword strokes falls loudly with terrific force, cleaving a great rent in the pot's iron hide. The cauldron has taken substantial damage now. *(Hakkara makes full attack in Whirling Frenzy, including flanking, inpsire courage, power attack. 5+5=10, miss. 14+5=19, hit. Damage roll with power attack and inspire courage equals 18. After hardness reduction, cauldron takes 13 damage. Now at -33 hp.)*

The cauldron, perhaps slowed by the heavy damage it has taken, tries to snap up Jebbo in its metallic mouth, but the halfling is far too quick for it. *(Cauldron attacks Jebbo with bite attack, misses.)*

"Even wrought iron cannot resist Saranae's holy flames!" Jared shouts as he presses the attack with Hakkara now opposite of him. His fiery morning star whooshes through the air, but does not connect with the cauldron. *(Jared attack roll 3+6=9, Miss.)*

*END ROUND 3*

Round 4 Actions? I'm assuming Hakkara and Jared will repeat their attacks. What will the others do?

Initiative Order 
16: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
13: Cyryn (0/7 hp, disabled)
12: Jebbo (8/8 hp)
12: Hakkara (11/14 hp)(Whirling Frenzy, 3 Rounds remain)
6: Animated Cauldron (-33 hp)
5: Jared (9/9 hp)(Shield of Faith, +2 AC)(Magic Weapon, +1 Attack and Damage)(Fire Devotion, +1 fire damage)

Group Effects: (Inspire Courage, +1 Attack and Damage rolls, 4 Rounds remain)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2007)

Loricallior gives up on pinpointing the illusion magic until after the cauldron is defeated and dashes to the left side of the cottage so as to get a clear shot at the iron monstrosity with his dragonfire.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=Hakkara, Round 4]
Hakkara continues to do the same.

*1.  Full-round Attack - Plus Power Attack (1)*: PA (1) (1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=23) 
*2.  Damage*: 1d10+8=17 
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

"Keep at it. I think it is ready to shatter!" Jared yells impressed with the sheer savagery of his ally.

OOC: Attack again. 

It isn't glamorous but with a hardness of 5 it is unlikely Jebbo will be able to hurt it. May I suggest he _Aid another _ on Hakkara's attack? If she hits it twice she will probably finish it with her damage potential.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 14, 2007)

Pulling himself against the wall in something resembling a sitting position, Cyryn scans the room, looking for anything that might make a more effective weapon against the cauldron or anything that might pose an additional threat.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 15, 2007)

Jebbo, daggers drawn and at the ready, glances to Hakkara, then to Jared, giving a brisk nod to each. He then proceeds to elaborately flourish his daggers, spinning and jabbing them in the direction of the cauldron, attempting to get its attention. "Hey there, rustbum! Care t'dance a li'l?" Jebbo darts back and forth, trying to appear as quick and dangerous as possible, a knowing smile crosses his features as he prepares to dodge the cauldron's iron maw.

[sblock=OOC]Heck, I'll do you one better! Aid Another on both Hakkara's AND Jared's attacks, so hopefully +2 to attack rolls for both of you! Anyway, for the techies amongst us, here's my actions...

STANDARD ACTION - Aid Another for Hakkara (+2 to attack roll).
STANDARD ACTION - Aid Another for Jared (+2 to attack roll).

Yeah, not glamorous, but a miniscule Bard doesn't expect to be. I'll get my time in the spotlight eventually, just you wait and see!  All right, let's finish this thing off - I'm starting to worry about Cyryn, there seems to be a little bit of unfavorable "divine intervention" for him as of late! [/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 15, 2007)

*ROUND 4*

Loricallior gives up on pinpointing the illusion magic until after the cauldron is defeated and dashes to the left side of the cottage so as to get a clear shot at the iron monstrosity with his dragonfire. Again, a jet of flame roars forth from the wild elf's maw, engulfing the now-cracked kettle. To Loricallior's chagrin, however, the flame seems to have little effect on the cauldron's tough outer exterior. *(Loricallior attacks with breath weapon, cauldron succeeds on REF save. Damage total is 3, negated by cauldron's hardness. No damage.)*

Pulling himself against the wall in something resembling a sitting position, Cyryn scans the room, looking for anything that might make a more effective weapon against the cauldron or anything that might pose an additional threat. With so much magical bric-a-brac on the shelves of the small cottage, it proves too difficult for Cyryn to identify anything that looks like it would help to end this battle. Fortunately, no threats or guardians other than the cauldron appear to be present.

Jebbo, daggers drawn and at the ready, glances to Hakkara, then to Jared, giving a brisk nod to each. He then proceeds to elaborately flourish his daggers, spinning and jabbing them in the direction of the cauldron, attempting to get its attention. "Hey there, rustbum! Care t'dance a li'l?" Jebbo darts back and forth, trying to appear as quick and dangerous as possible, a knowing smile crosses his features as he prepares to dodge the cauldron's iron maw. The cauldron, however, seems completely unfazed by Jebbo's antics. *(Nazh, Jebbo can't actually do two standard actions in one round, so I just had him try to Aid Another for Hakkara's attack roll. Jebbo, Aid Another attempt. Roll 3+1=4. Failed.)*

Flush with the prospect of victory close at hand, Hakkara continues her vicious, whirlwind assault of the cauldron. Once again, her bastard sword falls and strikes the cauldron with a mighty clang. This time, the force of the blow is more than the enchanted iron kettle can withstand. Hakkara's blade cleaves the side of the cauldron, nearly splitting the thing in two. This final blow proves too much for the animated guardian, and the horrendously damaged cauldron falls to the ground with one final metallic clang, then lies still. *(Hakkara full attacks with bastard sword, rolls 7+5=12, miss. 18+5=23, hit! Damage roll 1d10+8=17. After hardness, cauldron takes 12 damage, destroying it!)*

*END COMBAT*

Current Party Status
Loricallior (12/12 hp)
Cyryn (0/7 hp, disabled)
Jebbo (8/8 hp)
Hakkara (11/14 hp)
Jared (9/9 hp)

OOC: Well fought! What actions will you take in the witch's hut, now that the animated cauldron has been destroyed?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2007)

Jared first makes sure the corpse in the chair will not spring at them. Once satisfied it is inanimate he moves to heal Cyryn.

(exchanging last 1st level for a CLW; 1d8+4 healed due to domains and feats)


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 17, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jared first makes sure the corpse in the chair will not spring at them. Once satisfied it is inanimate he moves to heal Cyryn.
> 
> (exchanging last 1st level for a CLW; 1d8+4 healed due to domains and feats)



Wishing to be certain that the odd figure in the chair is no threat, Jared approaches and takes a swipe at it with his still-flaming morning star. To his surprise, the figure slumps to the floor with a thump, smoldering a bit from the fiery weapon's contact. As the material smolders, he can see that it is actually nothing more than a bundle of branches, mud, and linen. Perhaps it was merely a distraction from the hut's true guardian, the now-destroyed cauldron?

Satisfied now, Jared turns to the matter of healing Cyryn. After a brief prayer to Sarenrae, the rogue's crushed ribs have mended, and he feels good as new.

OOC: Casts CLW for 12, healing Cyryn to full strength again.

Current Party Status
Loricallior (12/12 hp)
Cyryn (7/7 hp)
Jebbo (8/8 hp)
Hakkara (11/14 hp)
Jared (9/9 hp)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2007)

Loricallior now walks over to the magical aura, his eyes swirling into draconic focus as he pinpoints the magical item. He will then call on more dragon divination magic to peer into its true functions.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior now walks over to the magical aura, his eyes swirling into draconic focus as he pinpoints the magical item. He will then call on more dragon divination magic to peer into its true functions.



Now that the threat has passed, Loricallior is free to examine the cluttered shelves of the hut more carefully. Returning to the spot where he spotted the magical aura, the wild elf reaches out his hand and grabs ahold of...a disgusting, shrunken head!

Overcoming his initial revulsion, Loricallior concentrates further, drawing upon his draconic heritage to divine the shrunken head's arcane purpose.

[sblock=Soulspeaker]
This grotesque, amulet-like shrunken head is said to contain the enslaved soul of its former owner. Forced to obey whomever carries it, once per day a soulspeaker can repeat a message as if the spell _magic mouth_ were cast upon it. The owner must merely hold the 6-inch-in-diameter head and speak his message and the conditions under which the soulspeaker should repeat it. While it carries a message, the eyes of the stitched head stretch open, closing as soon as its message has been delivered.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2007)

Loricallior holds up the head and peers even further into its sewn shut eyes looking for its secrets

[sblock]Can I tell if it currently holds a message and what would cause it to activate?[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior holds up the head and peers even further into its sewn shut eyes looking for its secrets
> 
> [sblock]Can I tell if it currently holds a message and what would cause it to activate?[/sblock]



[sblock=Loricallior]Loricallior's arcane sight reveals that the head does not currently hold a message.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 18, 2007)

"You have my thanks, priest.  Again, it would seem."  Cyryn nods in thanks to Hakarra.  Seeing that Loricallior is engaged in peering at something, Cyryn pats Jebbo on the back, saying, "Nice dancing back there.  Do they debate cooking containers often where you're from?"  He holds his glower for a moment before breaking into a grin and then sets out to examine the contents of the room for any clues to the owner's whereabouts.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

Loricallior holds up the shrunken head. "*I can leave a short message for the head to utter upon the witch's return. Or there are other uses I could put such a thing to . . *." He looks around. "*Can you identify anything that would be the pickled root rat's tail? Are the jars and containers labelled?"*


----------



## Insight (Sep 18, 2007)

Recoiling at the sight of the shrunken head, Hakkara grabs her sword.  "Foul demon magic, that is," she says, taking a step or two away from the head.  "Tis a curse.  Destroy it before you are overcome!"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Recoiling at the sight of the shrunken head, Hakkara grabs her sword.  "Foul demon magic, that is," she says, taking a step or two away from the head.  "Tis a curse.  Destroy it before you are overcome!"




"*No, not demonic, it bears no taint of their evil. I have seen into the soul of its magic and I know it is not of the demon realms though there are others that would look similar that are. I have the second sight of dragons and can tell one magic from another. You are right to hate things of the demon realm and burning their creations is a wise course, but there is no need to worry Hakkara about this one. I have already mastered this one's magic and it bears no curse for us. I am a shaman of the dragon magics, I can tell demon magic from other witcheries, and this is not a demon possessed head*."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 19, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> "You have my thanks, priest.  Again, it would seem."  Cyryn nods in thanks to Hakarra.  Seeing that Loricallior is engaged in peering at something, Cyryn pats Jebbo on the back, saying, "Nice dancing back there.  Do they debate cooking containers often where you're from?"  He holds his glower for a moment before breaking into a grin and then sets out to examine the contents of the room for any clues to the owner's whereabouts.



Cyryn can find no indication that anyone has been here for a long, long time.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior holds up the shrunken head. "*I can leave a short message for the head to utter upon the witch's return. Or there are other uses I could put such a thing to . . *." He looks around. "*Can you identify anything that would be the pickled root rat's tail? Are the jars and containers labelled?"*



As it turns out, many of the jars and vials are labeled with names that unsettle the stomach. 'Newt Eyes', 'Bat Spleens', 'Black Pudding Extract'. These are the classic implements of a witches' craft, bringing to remembrance childhood nightmares and scary bedtime stories. 

After about 20 minutes of rummaging around through the various contents of the hut's shelves, it is Jebbo who finds a cracked glass jar which is labeled in a scrawled hand, 'Pickled Rat's Tail Root.' Drawing forth several of the characteristically curly roots (looking over his shoulder nervously all the while for any other animating guardians!) Jebbo hands the specimens to Jared for safekeeping. The priest carefully places the roots in his pouch with the elderwood moss. Two of the ingredients for the blackscour taint curative have been found!

OOC: If there is anything else anyone wants to do or say here at the hut, please post so now. Otherwise, I'll be moving you on towards the dwarven monastery shortly.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2007)

Loricallior lifts the head and whispers into its ear then places it in a pouch.

[sblock]"When someone other than those here now approaches, say "Beware, someone approaches".[/sblock]

"*I am ready to go, let us be off and find the third ingredient at the dwarven mine*."


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 19, 2007)

Cyryn retrieves his spear.  Giving the interior of the hut one last scan (this time for items of value), he says, "Yes, let's be off.  I'd rather leave before the floor falls i...."

Cyryn begins flipping over rugs/floor coverings and searches the floor for any sign of a trapdoor or hidden compartment.

"Is it just me or does anyone else think it odd that such an unusual guardian was left to protect all this garbage?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2007)

"*Ooh, good thought*." Loricallior smiles in delight and helps Cyryn search under the rugs.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 19, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn retrieves his spear.  Giving the interior of the hut one last scan (this time for items of value), he says, "Yes, let's be off.  I'd rather leave before the floor falls i...."
> 
> Cyryn begins flipping over rugs/floor coverings and searches the floor for any sign of a trapdoor or hidden compartment.
> 
> "Is it just me or does anyone else think it odd that such an unusual guardian was left to protect all this garbage?"




 "Yes I was expecting an animated Broomstick..." The Preiest Deadpans. He glanced around a bit at the curios and shrugged "One man's trash is another man's treasure I suppose."  Feeling increasingly uncomfortable he continues "Or should I say _Witch_. I do not like this place. It is Profane I am feeling the need to cleanse it. As it seems the Witch has not been here in long years I do not fear retribution...Though this would not change my feelings if I was afraid. I say when you are satisfied with your search we burn it. The flame will purify the site."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2007)

"*Years? I think less time than that. I expect she will return in time and be unhappy that we destroyed her cauldron. I expect her to be upset even if we leave her house standing. I did warn that cauldron to treat us with respect or I would burn the place down. It continued to do so therefore I am honorbound to fulfill my word. There is an ill aspect to this site. My dragonmagic will attempt a cleansing here then when we are finished*."

Loricallior will use his dragonmagic upon the strawman when the party is finished searching.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2007)

Jared uses his time left being wreathed in Divine Fire to likewise catch the hut aflame.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 24, 2007)

Jebbo nods in agreement. "A-yup, ah reckon it might be f'the best if we burn th'place. Don't be wantin' t'have no other travelers comin' across some sort o' killer kettle, now, do we?" Jebbo walks away from the hut, and sits down against a tree to watch as the hut is set ablaze. Foolsbait sits upon his shoulder, likewise waiting for the inevitable inferno. "You mind your distance, now, Foolsbait. Don't want no fox fricassee tonight!"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 24, 2007)

Cyryn and Loricallior take one last moment to examine the floor of the hut, but it is just bare earth. There is no floorboard or rug to conceal a hidden cellar entrance or the like. Still, the party takes a few moments and kicks at the dirt, just to be sure.

With the search of the hut complete, and the rat's tail root in hand, the group decides to move on...but not before burning the witch's hut to the ground. Cyryn, Hakkara, and Jebbo wait outside, while Loricallior and Jared get to work. Each uses his own fiery magic to light the hut ablaze, creating a conflagration within from the various dry sundries found there. Exiting quickly, they join the others at the edge of the glade, and watch as the flames consume the witch's house. Thick plumes of dark smoke rise up above the trees of the forest, as the hut collapses into a burning mass of tinder. With the destructive deed done, the party turns to leave.
---------------------------------------------------
Later that afternoon, as the party continues through the forest, the group stops suddenly as the sounds of voices, and someone moving noisily through the forest growth, is heard from up ahead. Just at that moment, a muffled voice can be heard from Loricallior's pouch, _"Beware, someone approaches."_ The party takes up defensive postures, ready for anything. Then, from out of the trees ahead emerge three humans, dressed in the garb of huntsmen. One has a brace of rabbits tied to a rope and thrown over his shoulder. They pull up short, looking startled at the presence of the party. Then, one smiles and speaks in a slightly slurred voice, "Hail, fellow woodshmen!"

OOC: Your responses to these hunters?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2007)

Loricallior notes whether the vegetation all still leans away from the site, whether they have had an effect on the cursed land, before leaving with the others as they head off towards the dwarven ruins.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 24, 2007)

Jebbo, seeing the cheery woodsmen, immediately grins and steps forward towards the woodsmen. "Hullo, there! Well, we ain't exactly woodsmen..." Jebbo stops for a moment, glancing at Hakkara. "Or woodswomen, but we're flattered y'think so! So, where y'from, where y'goin'?"

[sblock=OOC]Typical Jebbo... if we need to get some info out of them, I'll make a Diplomacy check (assuming it is possible or necessary) since I think that I have the highest modifier. Who knows, these guys could be friendly. Jebbo certainly thinks so... god, I love low Wis and Int scores.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 25, 2007)

Cyryn, if not already in eye contact with the trio, attempts to slip unnoticed into the trees.

OOC: Hide skill check.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior notes whether the vegetation all still leans away from the site, whether they have had an effect on the cursed land, before leaving with the others as they head off towards the dwarven ruins.



The vegetation appears to be unchanged. Doubtless, the changes wrought upon the flora by the unnatural glade took years, if not decades. Loricallior can only hope that it takes less time for the natural order to reassert itself in this bizarre clearing.


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2007)

"What business have *you* in these woods?" Hakkara demands, sword at the ready.  "We are here, same as you, traveling.  Have we not the same right as you to travel and do as we please?  Or would you try to stop us?"

OOC: Barbarian Diplomacy.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 25, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn, if not already in eye contact with the trio, attempts to slip unnoticed into the trees.



Cyryn: Hide Check (1d20+6=26) 

At the first sound of voices, Cyryn ducks deeper into the nearby trees, effectively vanishing. There is no indication that these hunters even know he is there.



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo, seeing the cheery woodsmen, immediately grins and steps forward towards the woodsmen. "Hullo, there! Well, we ain't exactly woodsmen..." Jebbo stops for a moment, glancing at Hakkara. "Or woodswomen, but we're flattered y'think so! So, where y'from, where y'goin'?"



The first woodsman speaks again, "We're from the Hollow of course...Falcon'sh Hollow, I mean. We've been out here huntin' for...how long hash it been, Nero? Yeah, about a week, I guessh. Tryin' to catch ush a dunlied or a moorshnake, but all we found ish these here rabbitsh."



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "What business have *you* in these woods?" Hakkara demands, sword at the ready.  "We are here, same as you, traveling.  Have we not the same right as you to travel and do as we please?  Or would you try to stop us?"



The inebriated woodsman seems taken aback by Hakkara's aggressive posture. "Huh wha? Shtop you? Godsh lady, I'm tryin' to be frindly like! Relax, okay?" He holds up his hands in a placating gesture.

At this point, the hunter's attention settles on Foolsbait, contentedly sitting on Jebbo's shoulders. "Shay, that'sh a...a...whattay call it...firefoot fennec you got there? That would look great above my mantle back home. You wanna sell it? How much you want for it?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> At this point, the hunter's attention settles on Foolsbait, contentedly sitting on Jebbo's shoulders. "Shay, that'sh a...a...whattay call it...firefoot fennec you got there? That would look great above my mantle back home. You wanna sell it? How much you want for it?"




Loricallior smiles and steps forward "*A generous offer friend, you have great taste in beautiful animal furs. However this little fellow is not for sale. We are from the hollow as well of late, and are in fact on quest to save its people from the plague that has befallen many of its people. Tell me, have you come across an old dwarven mine nearby? We seek it out as part of our quest."*


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 26, 2007)

Cyryn attempts to flank the hunters while maintaining cover.

OOC: Move Silently check.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 26, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn attempts to flank the hunters while maintaining cover.



Cyryn: Move Silently Check (1d20+6=13) 
Cyryn slips around to the rear of the woodsmen, making only a bit of noise rustling in the brush as he treads. One of the woodsmen looks back over his shoulder at the sound, but then shrugs, dismissing the sound as that of a small animal or the breeze.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior smiles and steps forward "*A generous offer friend, you have great taste in beautiful animal furs. However this little fellow is not for sale. We are from the hollow as well of late, and are in fact on quest to save its people from the plague that has befallen many of its people. Tell me, have you come across an old dwarven mine nearby? We seek it out as part of our quest."*



At the news of the plague in Falcon's Hollow, the woodsmen look surprised and concerned. Apparently, this is news to them. All talk of Foolsbait's fur falls to the wayside as the hunters murmur to themselves. "We oughta be gettin' back home, Otish. What if Myrana ish sick?"

The leader of the group nods, suddenly seeming a bit more sober. "Yeah, you're right, Nero." Remembering that Loricallior asked a question, Otis then replies, "Oh, right, a dwarven mine? Well...there ish a place where dwarvesh used to live not far from here. It'sh not a mine, though...it'sh a...whattaya call it...mon-monastery? Some place the beardiesh used to worship one of their godsh or somethin'. I seen the place from a dishtance once. It ain't in very good shape now. Anyway, keep headin' northwesht and you should be able to get there by nightfall."

"Well...we besht get back to the Hollow, it wash nice to meet all of you..." Otis glances one time at the glowering Hakkara, as though to suggest it may not have been nice to meet _everyone_ in the group. "Good luck on your missshion." With one last wistful look at Foolsbait's bright orange fur, Otis waves and begins to lead his fellow hunters eastward.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2007)

"*I hope you find your family and friends well*." Loricallior bids them a good day despite his ill tidings of the Hollow then he and the others head northwest once Cyryn rejoins them.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 26, 2007)

Jebbo absentmindedly waves the woodsmen goodbye, then begins to pet Foolsbait worriedly. "Now, now, Foolsbait, don't y'worry, ain't nobody gonna hurt you! Ol' Jebbo ain't gonna let 'em! 'Sides, they were prob'ly jus' kiddin' anyway... they were prob'ly jus' complimentin' you on your lovely coat..." Jebbo, still scratching a content Foolsbait behind his ears, looks up and grins at his companions. "Well then, no two ways 'bout it - we'd best be off to that there Dwarven Money-stairy." Jebbo grabs his walking stick and continues along the trail, whistling a merry little tune as he does so.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 27, 2007)

Cyryn moves onto the trail and waits for his companions to join him.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

Loricallior catches sight of Cyryn and says "*Ah there you are Cyryn. I believe we are all set then. Let's go*." Loricallior then proceeds on with the group.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 10, 2007)

Having sent the less-than-sober woodsmen on their way back toward Falcon's Hollow, the party presses on without further delay. The group makes good time traversing the thick forest, despite the fading light. Finally, just as the sun is setting below the mountains, the group emerges from the heaviest forest growth and sees what must be their destination.

Sitting squat at the foot of an imposing mountain, a ruined monastery comes into view between ancient gnarled trees. Made of simple stone blocks, worn smooth with the passage of time, the stout building is falling apart. Sections of the slanted shale roof have collapsed and portions of the outer wall have crumbled. Weeds and wild thorn plants run rampant across the field leading up to the place, leaving only the slightest indication of a path that ends at the ruined front doors. Beyond, an overgrown yard sits in shadow.







Suddenly the telltale howl of wolves pierces the chilly evening air! Across the scrubby grass of the foothills, the party spots a pair of the nocturnal hunters speeding toward them, baying and snapping their hungry jaws!

*COMBAT, ROUND 1*

[sblock=Initiative Rolls]Jared Initiative (1d20+0=14)
Hakkara Initiative (1d20+1=18)
Jebbo Initiative (1d20+3=8)
Cyryn Initiative (1d20+7=8)
Loricallior Initiative (1d20+4=22)
Wolves Initiative (1d20+x=12)[/sblock]
Initiative, Round 1
22: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
18: Hakkara (11/14 hp)
14: Jared (9/9 hp)
12: Wolf #1
12: Wolf #2
8: Cyryn (7/7 hp)
8: Jebbo 8/8 hp)

Your combat actions?


----------



## Insight (Oct 10, 2007)

Hakkara sets her teeth.  "Dare they stalk us, dare they strike?  Taste my blade!"  Her sword drawn and ready, the barbarian sword-maiden awaits.

[sblock]Hakkara readies an attack against the first wolf that gets within range.  Power Attack for 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 10, 2007)

Moving with draconic speed the elf Loricallior darts forward and to the left. He draws on his fire magic and waits for the lupine attackers to enter his field of fire.


ooc move diagonally down and to the left two squares then ready an action to blast the wolves when they enter range.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 10, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ooc move diagonally down and to the left two squares then ready an action to blast the wolves when they enter range.



OOC: So, is Loricallior moving to square T13?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 10, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> OOC: So, is Loricallior moving to square T13?




Yes.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 11, 2007)

Jared draws his weapon (move action) and waits for the wolves to get nearer. (ready an attack action)

This is the same day as the Hag Hut fight?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 11, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jared draws his weapon (move action) and waits for the wolves to get nearer. (ready an attack action)
> 
> This is the same day as the Hag Hut fight?



OOC: Sorry to tell you, but yes, it's the same day.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 12, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND 1A*

Moving with draconic speed the elf Loricallior darts forward and to the left. He draws on his fire magic and waits for the lupine attackers to enter his field of fire.
[sblock=Loricallior Action]Move 10' to T13 and readies attack with breath weapon[/sblock]
Hakkara sets her teeth.  "Dare they stalk us, dare they strike?  Taste my blade!"  Her sword drawn and ready, the barbarian sword-maiden awaits.
[sblock=Hakkara Action]Ready attack vs. wolves[/sblock]
Jared draws his weapon and waits for the wolves to get nearer.
[sblock=Jared Action]Draws morningstar and readies an attack[/sblock]
The party stands ready to defend themselves as the wolves, howling loudly, charge! The first wolf bounds like the wind across the grassy hillock. Loricallior greets it with a jet of flame from his open mouth, but the wolf is merely singed, and continues unerringly for the closest target. Leaping at Cyryn, the snarling beast closes its jaws horribly on the rogue's neck and face, ripping through flesh and bone. Cyryn reels, bleeding very badly, but somehow remains standing despite the horrific wound.
[sblock=Wolf #1 Action]Charge Action (90' Move) to attack Cyryn. Loricallior uses readies action, breathes fire. Wolf #1 REF save succeeds, takes 2 damage. Wolf attacks Cyryn, hits with bite for 7 damage(!) disabling the rogue. 
Wolf #1 Reflex Save (1d20+x=17) succeeds
Loricallior fire breath, half damage (1d3=2)
Wolf attacks Cyryn, charging (1d20+x=18) Hits!
Wolf #1 bite damage (1d6+1=7)Cyryn is disabled...again![/sblock]
The second wolf follows after its packmate, its howling echoing through the dim twilight. Sensing blood on the wind, the wolf charges also for the closest prey...Cyryn! This second wolf leaps at the wounded rogue, jaws snapping! Cyryn crumples to the ground under the force of the savage wolf's weight, his life blood glistening under the light of the newly risen moon. His life surely hangs in the balance, as the wolves bite and tear at his unmoving form.
[sblock=Wolf #2 Action]Charges Cyryn, move of 85 feet. Attacks with bite, hitting for 
Wolf #2 attacks Cyryn, charging (1d20+5=17) Hits! 
Wolf #2 bite damage vs. Cyryn (1d6+1=6) Cyryn falls to -6 hp, dying![/sblock]
Initiative and Status
18: Hakkara (11/14 hp)
14: Jared (9/9 hp)
12: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
12: Wolf #1 (-2 hp)(-2 AC from charge)
12: Wolf #2 (-2 AC from charge)
8: Cyryn (-6/7 hp, Dying)
8: Jebbo (8/8 hp)

OOC: Azgulor, I'm sorry for your luck, man! Two straight fights where Cyryn goes down early. Well, Jebbo is up next, and then back to the top with round 2, so I'll look for actions for Loricallior, Hakkara, and Jared as well.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2007)

Loricallior moves forward a step then turns and a line of fire lashes out licking over both wolves.

ooc Move to S14 and blast a 30' line to catch both wolves.


----------



## Insight (Oct 12, 2007)

Seeing Cyryn fall, Hakkara flies into a fury, recalling the spirits of her feral ancestors, friends of the wolf -- but not _these_ wolves!

"Foul cur," she cries out.  "You'll not last a moment longer.  No mercy!"

Her sword flashes at the wolves, seeking blood.

[sblock= Hakkara, Round Two]Hakkara takes a 5ft step forward and enters a rage.  She uses her attacks to swipe once at each wolf.

*1. Full Round Attack (Bastard Sword)*: 1d20+3=20, 1d20+3=20 - HEY THE SAME ROLL TWICE!   
*2. Damage Rolls (if necessary)*: 1d10+6=13, 1d10+6=13 - WEIRD!

NOTE: Hakkara's AC is 18 while in rage.[/sblock]


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 12, 2007)

Jebbo looks on in horror as the wolves pounce onto and begin tearing apart his friend. Shocked for a moment, tears welling up in his eyes, he stands in shock, glancing towards Jared, expecting that he will know what to do.

[sblock=OOC]OK, this is a critical situation, everybody. We seriously need to discuss this for a moment, since we do NOT want to lose Cyryn (and might I suggest that Cyryn try the vanguard from now on?). If need be, I can try a crapshoot Heal check, since Jared is out of spells. Now, Jared, you REALLY might want to consider spontaneously converting one of your 0-level spells to Heal Minor Wounds, just to stop the bleeding, or at least make a Heal check to stop the bleeding. I'm not sure if the wolves will back off, we can only hope that they do... We need to appear as dangerous as possible so these guys might leave Cyryn down and alone and attack one of us instead. Hakkara, I think that that's where you come in.

Regardless, I'm going to delay initiative until after Jared, since if, for whatever reason, something goes wrong and Cyryn isn't stabilized, I'm going to go in there and try first aid. We'll get you out of this, Cyryn.

Now, if Cyryn is stabilized because of a Cure Minor Wounds, then I'll take a five-foot step to U10, draw daggers and throw one of them at Wolf #1. I REALLY hope that you don't assign that -4 penalty for throwing into melee. Cyryn isn't threatening the wolves, but I guess it depends on if they're still focused on him. I'll snap to my senses, start yelling furiously at the wolves and let fly.

If Cyryn is not stabilized (for whatever reason), then it's time for a last-ditch effort - I'll go in for a Heal check. Jared, if you attempt a Heal check instead of CMW, then I'll Aid Another on the check, also in U10, then I'll draw daggers. Good luck, Cyryn.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 12, 2007)

[sblock]Suffice to say I think Hakkara got the wolves' attention.  If they're still alive   [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2007)

Jared knelt and prayed to his Goddess to save his ally's life.

[sblock=ooc]These encounters are becoming familiar. Cyryn gets hurt Hakkara kicks @$$.   
Full Round action to cure minor wounds. I _think_ that cures 2 HP with my Augmented Healing Feat. (zero level spells are counted as half a level for such things?)[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 13, 2007)

OOC: Cyryn feels the pain...again!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 14, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND 1B*

Jebbo looks on in horror as the wolves pounce onto and begin tearing apart his friend. Shocked for a moment, tears welling up in his eyes, he stands in shock, glancing towards Jared, expecting that he will know what to do.
[sblock=Jebbo, Combat Action]Delays initiative until after Jared's turn next round.[/sblock]
*END ROUND 1
-----------------------------------
BEGIN ROUND 2*

Initiative and Status
18: Hakkara (11/14 hp)
14: Jared (9/9 hp)
14: Jebbo (8/8 hp)
12: Loricallior (12/12 hp)
12: Wolf #1 (-2 hp)(-2 AC from charge)
12: Wolf #2 (-2 AC from charge)
8: Cyryn (-6/7 hp, Dying)


Seeing Cyryn fall, Hakkara flies into a fury, recalling the spirits of her feral ancestors, friends of the wolf -- but not _these_ wolves! "Foul cur," she cries out.  "You'll not last a moment longer.  No mercy!" Her sword flashes at the wolves, seeking blood. The blade falls exactly two times, and with each sword stroke, a wolf lets out a terrible, piteous yelp of pain. The first collapses to the bloody grass and lies still. The second wolf still stands, but badly maimed. It is clear that it clings tenuously to life.
[sblock= Hakkara, Combat Action]Hakkara takes a 5ft step forward and enters a rage.  She uses her attacks to swipe once at each wolf. Each attack hits for 13 damage, killing wolf #1, disabling wolf #2.

*1. Full Round Attack (Bastard Sword)*: 1d20+3=20, 1d20+3=20 - HEY THE SAME ROLL TWICE!   
*2. Damage Rolls (if necessary)*: 1d10+6=13, 1d10+6=13 - WEIRD!

NOTE: Hakkara's AC is 18 while in rage.[/sblock]
Loricallior moves forward a step then turns and a line of fire lashes out licking over the last wolf. Critically wounded by Hakkara's sword, this attack proves too much for the wolf. It whines pathetically as the flame burns its flank, then collapses. An eerie silence falls over the hillside as the battle decisively ends.  
[sblock=Loricallior, combat action]Breath weapon vs. wolf #2, wolf's REF save succeeds. Wolf #2 takes 2 damage, killing it.
Wolf #2 reflex save (1d20+5=17)
Loricallior breath weapon, half damage. (1d3=2)[/sblock]
*END COMBAT*

In the short battle's aftermath, Jared kneels and prays to his Goddess to save his ally's life. A small amount of healing power flows from the faithful priest, staunching the flow of blood and easing Cyryn's ragged breathing. The rogue remains unconscious, but it is apparent that he will pull through. (Augmented Cure Minor Wounds: Cyryn regains 2 hp, and stabilizes)

Status
Hakkara (11/14 hp)
Jared (9/9 hp)
Jebbo (8/8 hp)
Loricallior (12/12 hp)
Cyryn (-4/7 hp, Stable)

OOC: hero, I'm not actually sure whether Augment Healing is meant to improve Cure Minor or not, but it seems reasonable so I went with it. Also, you may have noticed that I played with the initiative order a bit, since the battle's outcome was a foregone conclusion.

Okay, you've got an unconscious and seriously wounded rogue, and night has well and truly fallen. What are you going to do now?


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 14, 2007)

Jebbo stares at the fallen bodies of the wolves, dead silent. His eyes tear up again, and he runs up to one of the wolves and kicks it squarely in the side. "That's what y'all get, y'mangy mutts!" Angrily, he kicks it again, but his foot slips and he falls on his back. Frustrated, he picks himself up, dusts himself off, and walks over to the fallen Cyryn. Apologetically, he looks at the unconscious man. "Ah'm so sorry, Cyryn. Ah didn't know what t'do. Ah reckon that ah'm less useful 'n my Pappy, when he tried t'help Ma bake a blackberry pie... Poor, silly fool thought that 'tsp' meant 'two solid palms', 'stead 'a 'teaspoon'... Never had a saltier pie in all m'life!" Jebbo wipes away his tears and smiles. "We'll get y'through this, Cyryn. Ah promise."

Jebbo turns to Jared, a worried expression on his face. "We can't go on, not with Cyryn bein' in a state like this... We gotta rest up, let 'im re-coop-irate." Jebbo pauses for a moment, looking at the ground ashamedly. "Thanks for helpin' 'im out, back there an' all. Ah'm... sorry. Ah didn't know what t'do. It won't be a-happenin' again. Ah swear on the Barrelbuster's Goodwood Tree itself!" Jebbo stamps his foot to illustrate the point, his features now firmly set and determined.

He walks over to Cyryn, sits down, and taps his backpack. Foolsbait pops out, sensing that the danger is gone. The fox bounces out of the pack and onto the ground, walking up next to Cyryn. Foolsbait curls up next to Cyryn's head, and licks his ear. Jebbo smiles, and says, "Awww, Foolsbait, you ol' softie, you. Keep an eye on 'im, make sure he don't get into no trouble, now!" Jebbo winks at the fox, sighs, and watches Foolsbait, wondering what foxes think about when they get to thinking.

[sblock=OOC]Cuteness... OVERWHELMING!!!  Anyway, I really must suggest that we make camp somewhere nearby. We'll need Cyryn before we head in there, since it's an abandoned monastery... I mean, damn, is there anything that screams "dungeon" and "monster" more than that?  Besides, we need to recharge spells and heal our wounds before we do anything else. So, all for settling down for the night and enjoying a filling meal of wolf-on-a-stick, say "aye"![/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 15, 2007)

"Do not be hard on yourself Jebbo. You have a strength of character and that will see you through this." Jared said to the halfling. "I have been able to stave off death's grasp on our ally. But he is not out of danger yet. We need to move him to a dry defendable area." he shook his head. "I believe those wolves acted on an intelligence not of thier own. Normally wolves only attack when near starvation. But there is game a plenty in these parts and these two look anything but emaciated."  he finished indicating the dead duo. "I believe they were Guardians to someone or some_thing_ that has taken refuge here. So I doubt the wisdom of crossing that threshold for shelter. Hakkara can you get some long tree limbs so we can fashion a makeshift girnie for our fallen friend?"


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2007)

"Whatever the reason for their attack," Hakkara points out, "I have no doubt there are more of them.  We must not wait here to be attacked.  Let's find suitable shelter and nurse Cyryn back to life."

[sblock=OOC]Hakkara can use Survival to find a good place to camp.  What she's looking for is a defensible spot that has somewhere we can rest Cyryn so he can recover for a full night's rest.

survival (1d20+4=20) 

If that doesn't work, I guess she can take 20 for a 24.

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Whatever the reason for their attack," Hakkara points out, "I have no doubt there are more of them.  We must not wait here to be attacked.  Let's find suitable shelter and nurse Cyryn back to life."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Hakkara can use Survival to find a good place to camp.  What she's looking for is a defensible spot that has somewhere we can rest Cyryn so he can recover for a full night's rest.
> 
> ...




"Umm yes."  Jared said confused why the Barbarian woman reiterated exactly what he said.
"So those tree limbs for the stretcher?" he asked her again hopefully.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 15, 2007)

It is clear that the party is in no shape to enter the ruined monastery this night. With the possibility of further dangers prowling around the hillside, the group agrees to retreat to the relative safety of the treeline, and rest until morning. Jared and Hakkara manage to cobble together a makeshift litter from some sturdy branches and spare garments, while Loricallior and Jebbo keep watch over Cyryn's unconscious form. 

Hakkara (Survival Check succeeds) locates a spot at the base of a large darkwood that seems fairly defensible, and the group makes camp. At more than one point in the night, the distant howling of wolves can be heard carrying across the wilderness, but none approach the party's campsite. The night passes without further danger.

Jared clutches his cloak tightly about him in the chilly morning air, praying to Sarenrae for the renewal of his spells.

OOC: Okay, hero, Jared's spells are restored, so let me know what spells you want to memorize, and how you want to handle Cyryn's healing. Current hp breakdown (after resting):

Hakkara (12/14 hp)
Jared (9/9 hp)
Jebbo (8/8 hp)
Loricallior (12/12 hp)
Cyryn (-3/7 hp, Stable)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2007)

Loricallior sits cross-legged yet alert next to Cyryn during his watch. When it is time for him to rest the elf closes his eyes and seems to go into a meditative trance.


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2007)

Before setting out, Hakkara will make a sweep of the 100yd radius around the tree to make sure there are no wolves or anything else lurking waiting to ambush the heroes.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Before setting out, Hakkara will make a sweep of the 100yd radius around the tree to make sure there are no wolves or anything else lurking waiting to ambush the heroes.



Everything looks safe to Hakkara's wary eye.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 16, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]]Lesser Vigor on Cyryn (Heals 14 over 12 rounds)
Cure Minor on Hakkara for 2[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 16, 2007)

(Upon regaining consciousness)


Through a dry throat and mouth, Cyryn whispers "Worst.....day......ever.".


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 16, 2007)

ooc: Well, so much for any party damage! Everyone is now at full strength! hero4hire, thanks for noting the casting of those two spells on Jared's sheet.

Jared's goddess again faithfully answers his prayers, and soon his companions are hale and hearty once more. Cyryn awakes as though from a deep sleep, with not a scratch on him. This does not stop him from complaining, however. The contusion on Hakkara's arm, a legacy of the strange, animated cauldron in the witch's hut, also is no more.

Soon, the party is ready to make way into the monastery without further delay. Breaking camp, the group proceeds toward the dilapidated structure.

The old path that leads up to the ruins ends about 50 feet from the monastery. Before entering the yard, the path passes between a pair of old stone statues. While one of them is little more than rubble, the other is relatively intact. The 5-foot tall statue is incredibly worn but it can still be made out as a dwarf holding aloft a great stone hammer. Moss and creeper vines cover most of its surface. Underneath the vines around the base an old dwarven inscription can still be seen.
[sblock=Jebbo and Cyryn, dwarven language]The inscription reads, “All praise, [this part is defaced].” Unfortunately, the missing name has been scratched off and is no longer legible.[/sblock]
A few lone razorcrows roost atop the tower and caw nastily at those who have entered their domain.

Your actions?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2007)

At the lull before entering Loricallior extends his dragonmagic enhanced keen elven hearing to note if there is the sound of anything besides the crows this morning.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2007)

*Earlier*



			
				Azgulor said:
			
		

> (Upon regaining consciousness)
> 
> 
> Through a dry throat and mouth, Cyryn whispers "Worst.....day......ever.".




Loricallior smiles broadly "*Welcome back! Saved from the jaws of certain death, I'd say it was a great day*."


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

Hakkara notes the bashed down doors forming the entrance to the monastery.  "No sense waiting around here," she announces and starts towards the doors.  

When within 20ft of the doors, Hakkara draws her bastard sword and awaits her companions.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 16, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> At the lull before entering Loricallior extends his dragonmagic enhanced keen elven hearing to note if there is the sound of anything besides the crows this morning.



Loricallior doesn't hear anything else.


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 16, 2007)

"Seems someone doesn't like the patron of this monastery,"Cyryn says as he gazes upon the inscription.

Cyryn studies the structure, looking for any signs of a hidden observer in the windows of the upper stories of the building.

After scanning the building, Cyryn says to the others, "It appears that the wall crumbled to the right.  Shall we take the front door only or should a few of us try and move in through the rubble?  If something sinister is waiting for visitors we might be able to flank them."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> "Seems someone doesn't like the patron of this monastery,"Cyryn says as he gazes upon the inscription.
> 
> Cyryn studies the structure, looking for any signs of a hidden observer in the windows of the upper stories of the building.
> 
> After scanning the building, Cyryn says to the others, "It appears that the wall crumbled to the right.  Shall we take the front door only or should a few of us try and move in through the rubble?  If something sinister is waiting for visitors we might be able to flank them."




"*What does it say? If you and Jebbo want to take the right I'll go with Jared and back up Hakkarra.*"


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 17, 2007)

"All praise, such and such.  The name's been scratched out."

Stringing his bow and readying an arrow, Cyryn inclines his head towards the right side of the building.  "C'mon Jebbo, let's try the road less traveled.  And hopefully the road less watched."

OOC:  When/if Jebbo's ready, Cyryn will stalk around the side of the building to the crumbled wall and attempt to enter that way.  (Move Silently)


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 17, 2007)

Jebbo nods, and follows Cyryn into the ruins. After a moment or two, Jebbo quietly says, "It's good t'have y'back, Cyryn."

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I'll follow Cyryn, Move Silently and Hide and such-and-such, and when we get inside (assuming it's dark), cast _light_ on one of my daggers (which I will keep drawn, thank you very much). That is, unless Cyryn wants total stealth and darkness.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 17, 2007)

The party agrees to split up and try to enter the monastery from two directions. Jebbo and Cyryn move off to the right side where the wall has collapsed, while Jared, Hakkara, and Loricallior proceed through the riuned front doors.

Jebbo and Cyryn find that the wall has collapsed in such a way that it leaves a passable hole through the rubble, allowing fairly easy access, especially for the smaller Jebbo. Cyryn has to squeeze a bit, but passes through without trouble. Proceeding cautiously, they emerge into the monastery's courtyard. They see that Jared, Hakkara, and Loricallior are already in the same courtyard, having entered the straightforward way. With all five heroes having converged again in the same place, the party looks around in the morning sun.

Tall grasses and chunks of stone debris have all but overtaken the small yard. Off to one side, a wooden stable has collapsed into a mound of rotting timbers and moldy straw. The  outer wall on the east side has also collapsed, leaving a ragged hole...this is where Cyryn and Jebbo entered. A well sits in the northwest corner of the yard, barely visible in the overgrown grass. Three doors exit from this yard—a pair of double doors to the west, a single door to the north, and a lone door leading into the squat tower in the southeast corner.

Actions?


----------



## Insight (Oct 17, 2007)

Hakkara looks around the courtyard.  "What is it we're looking for again?  Any clues as to where it is?"


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 17, 2007)

Jebbo bites his lip contemplatively, and furrows his brow as he tries to remember the details. "Wasn't it a coupla iron mushrooms, or somethin' like that? Ah dunno the whereabouts of any metal mushrooms, though. Don't sound like good eatin' t'me, that's for sure..." Jebbo looks about the ruins, spotting the old well. "Hum. Wonder if'n that there well's still got somethin' left in it... Ah'm gonna go see what's in 'n about that well, over there." Jebbo moseys over to the well, mumbling, "Sure hope it's water... Or a good brew. Now, wouldn't THAT be somethin' t'tell stories 'bout!..."

[sblock=OOC]Alright, Jebbo's going to go check out the well over there. What does he see?[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 18, 2007)

"Aye.  Ironbloom mushrooms, I believe.  Didn't Laurel say something about growing near metal?  Perhaps we should look in the cellars.  I've never known a dwarf that could resist digging a tunnel."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 18, 2007)

"Most likely they grow near a forge of some sort." Jared said quiretly before he approached the open door to the North and peered inside.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 18, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Jebbo bites his lip contemplatively, and furrows his brow as he tries to remember the details. "Wasn't it a coupla iron mushrooms, or somethin' like that? Ah dunno the whereabouts of any metal mushrooms, though. Don't sound like good eatin' t'me, that's for sure..." Jebbo looks about the ruins, spotting the old well. "Hum. Wonder if'n that there well's still got somethin' left in it... Ah'm gonna go see what's in 'n about that well, over there." Jebbo moseys over to the well, mumbling, "Sure hope it's water... Or a good brew. Now, wouldn't THAT be somethin' t'tell stories 'bout!..."



Jebbo strolls over to take a closer look at the well. He sees that is has about 10 feet of rope dangling into it, though the water is more than 30 feet down and looks brackish. More alarmingly, lying next to the well is the body of someone who looks to have been devoured by a rather large animal. Looking closely into the long grass, Jebbo can see what looks like a rotting backpack under the body.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Most likely they grow near a forge of some sort." Jared said quietly before he approached the open door to the North and peered inside.



Jared takes a quick look into the door, and sees a long hallway extending to the west. To the east, the hall ends at some sort of statue. Jared also sees, in the flickering light of his torch, another open door just to the northeast inside the hallway.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> "Aye.  Ironbloom mushrooms, I believe.  Didn't Laurel say something about growing near metal?  Perhaps we should look in the cellars.  I've never known a dwarf that could resist digging a tunnel."




"*She did, 'in the dark in a place thick with metal' were her words, I believe. She also called them stunty things and said she needed seven of them. Best to make sure we bring back enough.*"


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 19, 2007)

Jebbo stumbles back from the body, falling on his hands in surprise. He scrambles to his feet and backs towards the door, next to Jared. "Ahhh, Jared? Ah'm a-thinkin' y'might as well know that some poor souls been... well.... been chewed on a l'il bit, over there. He ain't lookin' so good, an' ah don't think he's a-gonna be gettin' any better..." Jebbo breathes deeply for a moment, and gestures to the well. "Dead man over there, with his pack. Wolves must've gotten to 'im, or somethin' bigger... Best we be keepin' both eyes open, if'n y'know what ah'm sayin'..."


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 19, 2007)

Upon hearing Jebbo's discover, Cyryn readies draws his short sword and heads over to the well to examine the body.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2007)

Loricallior joins the rest of the party in inspecting the dead man. The elf's eyes swirl draconically as he senses for magic in the area.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 19, 2007)

Jared moves over and kneels by the corpse and attempts to acertain how old the body is and if he can determine what exactly the poor sould died of.


----------

